# 10/28 Raw Discussion: Superman is Baaaaack!



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*MIAMI SCREWJOB RANDY ORTON IS THE WWE CHAMPION WAT*










rton2 :trips :hbk :bryan2


*HE RETURNED. HE WON. LOL DEL RIO.

YOUR 14 TIME CHAMPION RESPECT THE CENATION*










:cena2 :cena3 :cena4 :cena5

*THE CONTINUATION OF PUNK/HEYMAN WITH A LITTLE BIT OF RYBACK BUT NOT AXEL ANYMORE LOL*










unk4 :heyman2 :axel :ryback


Until they put the official preview up...Discuss.​


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Vince to return tonight, challenge Orton for the title and win it, making Abeyance a 9 time champ in the process. Dat swerve


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Vince McMahon or GTFO

Bryan out of the WWE title scene or GTFO

Punk/Heyman feud over or GTFO

Sandow successfully cashing in on Cena or GTFO

Wyatts beating down Kane again or GTFO

Everything else can screw off unless they bring Barrett back.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOL it's early 2011 all over again. At least Punk and DB are going fucking strong.

Another show that I'm going to probably miss.  but shit should be interesting as fuck. :woolcock


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Survivor Series match

Team YES!
:dazzler :show :ziggler3 ???

The Corporation
:trips :reigns :ambrose :rollins ???

...make it happen. :yes

Edit - ???s are there because surely there are more to be added later on.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I lost every faith I had in wrestling. 
The biz is going down.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Vince McMahon or GTFO
> 
> Bryan out of the WWE title scene or GTFO
> 
> ...



Why bring Barrett back? 

He is a tall and boring sack of talentless shit.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



XShadowYassoofX said:


> I lost every faith I had in wrestling.
> The biz is going down.


I'm kinda hoping WWE dies out.

This company is not 1/10th of what it was when I quit watching wrestling in 2002.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Bryan/Big Show/Big E/Cody/Goldust vs HHH/Orton/Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns at SS please.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I wish they didn't have HBK do a reluctant Sweet Chin Music. I'd rather they just turned him fully heel rather than the overdramatic "i'm so conflicted" stuff they've been doing as of late.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



> THE CONTINUATION OF PUNK/HEYMAN WITH A LITTLE BIT OF RYBACK BUT NOT AXEL ANYMORE LOL


OH PLEASE NO!!!,... I hope this was the end to this boring, stupid, repetitive and most uninteresting storyline of the year at HIAC. They have wasted ALOT of CM Punk's time in this crappy feud which helps absolutely nobody. If this is not the end of this fucked up feud of Punk and Heyman.. I will skip all their promos and matches until it does end.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Vince McMahon or GTFO
> 
> Bryan out of the WWE title scene or GTFO
> 
> ...


Pretty much this.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The WWE Universe only has itself to blame. We voted for HBK knowing the history between he and HHH. Technically, it's our fault Bryan isn't champion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena's a 14-time champion? Thought he's 10-time WWE champion and now a 3-time world champ? That's 13, right? 10+3=13... yup. Unless I'm forgetting a reign.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



The Sandrone said:


> Cena's a 14-time champion? Thought he's 10-time WWE champion and now a 3-time world champ? That's 13, right? 10+3=13... yup. Unless I'm forgetting a reign.


he has 11 WWE ChampionShips

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_Champions


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



The Sandrone said:


> Cena's a 14-time champion? Thought he's 10-time WWE champion and now a 3-time world champ? That's 13, right? 10+3=13... yup. Unless I'm forgetting a reign.



11 time WWE champion :cena5


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Over/under three weeks of RAW till the inevitable Cena, Punk, Bryan vs. The Shield six man tag match?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



> John Cena ‏@JohnCena 2m
> My word,@WWEUniverse I will do everything in my power to bring back the focus and honor the #WHC deserves. This is #cenation #WRS


-


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Starbuck said:


> The WWE Universe only has itself to blame. We voted for HBK knowing the history between he and HHH. Technically, it's our fault Bryan isn't champion.


This will be in Triple H's promo which will start the show.



#Mark said:


> Over/under three weeks of RAW till the inevitable Cena, Punk, Bryan vs. The Shield six man tag match?


I predicted last week that we will get a Handicap tag tonight. Bryan/Cena vs The Shield.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*












> Why, HBK, why? That’s the question heading into tonight’s Raw after Shawn Michaels delivered Sweet Chin Music to Daniel Bryan and allowed Randy Orton to claim the abeyant WWE Championship for himself. But is it a simple answer? The Showstopper’s actions certainly left the WWE Hall of Famer conflicted, and speculation has already begun as to what, exactly, was going through HBK’s mind when he made his fateful decision. With The Authority’s crown jewel restored and Daniel Bryan’s fate uncertain, WWE.com previews tonight’s Raw.














> He’s still got it: John Cena made his return in the grandest style possible, not only claiming Alberto Del Rio’s World Heavyweight Championship, but doing so by battling through Del Rio’s repeated attacks on his surgically repaired triceps. With the Cenation leader back on top and the WWE at his feet, how will he kick off his 14thWorld Title reign … and will Mr. Money in the Bank Damien Sandow decide to make his move on The Champ?














> CM Punk didn’t send Paul Heyman to the grave in the first-ever Handicap Hell in a Cell Match, but the mad scientist certainly ended up worse for wear after his maiden voyage inside the place where rivalries are resolved. Punk made Heyman suffer from his supposedly safe perch atop the Cell roof, attacking his former friend with a Kendo stick and hitting a Go to Sleep on an outmatched Heyman, but will that truly satiate The Straight Edge Superstar’s desire for payback?














> Unseen for months after being decimated by Bray Wyatt at SummerSlam, Kane made his return at Hell in a Cell to save The Miz from an attack by Wyatt’s two minions, Luke Harper & Erick Rowan. The Big Red Monster’s return immediately put Wyatt and his “Family” on notice with his interference, but he also took Miz out with a Chokeslam in the process. With his motives unknown, how will Kane exact revenge against the man who took him out of action … and is that even his plan?





> AJ Lee was one Bella Twin mistake away from losing her Divas Championship at Hell in a Cell; the “Black Widow” of the Divas division would be title-less now if Brie Bella hadn’t accidentally kneed her sister Nikki in the head and allowed AJ to capitalize. AJ clearly has no plans to part with her prize, but with the Divas division long on potential challengers, will another step up to make a run at her championship?













> For anyone wondering whether Shawn Michaels would side with his protégé or his pal as the guest referee of the WWE Title Match at Hell in a Cell, that question was answered on Sunday night when The Showstopper Superkicked Daniel Bryan’s WWE Title chances to hell after Bryan laid Triple H out in the ring. HBK’s actions returned the prize to Randy Orton and gave The Game his chosen champion back, but he seemed conflicted to say the least; is there more to The Showstopper’s choice than meets the eye? Tune in tonight at 8/7 CT to see if HBK decides to clear the air.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Have to say I am looking forward to seeing how many times they re-cap Cena winning last night :lol 

I might start taking bets


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



RichardHagen said:


> ​


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Starbuck said:


> The WWE Universe only has itself to blame. We voted for HBK knowing the history between he and HHH. Technically, it's our fault Bryan isn't champion.


Why am I expecing those words in a promo tonight?


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



rocknblues81 said:


> Why bring Barrett back?
> 
> He is a tall and boring sack of talentless shit.


He still has IWC love from his Nexus run, even though he was as talentless, tall and boring then too.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Well I'm gonna be there tonight at the Amway Center, can't wait. :mark:

Me & my wrestling crew are praying for a Sandow cash in, lol


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Farnham the Drunk said:


> Well I'm gonna be there tonight at the Amway Center, can't wait. :mark:
> 
> Me & my wrestling crew are praying for a Sandow cash in, lol


Where are you sitting?


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

It was this I was fearing, make it all about hhh. Orton will probably not even have a promo.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

That thread title :trips2 :rko2 :hbk2

If Punk/Heyman isn't over then FUCK, what else can they do? Heyman on a Pole match? russo)

Whatever, Cena's back. Rematch at Survivor Series. Cena retains.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Really hope Punk/Heyman feud is done


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

He just looks so great with the title:


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Starbuck said:


> The WWE Universe only has itself to blame. We voted for HBK knowing the history between he and HHH. Technically, it's our fault Bryan isn't champion.


Those polls have to be fixed...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Burzo said:


> Those polls have to be fixed...


That poll? HBK vs Backlund and Booker? :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena3 :cena3 :cena3


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> That poll? HBK vs Backlund and Booker? :ti


Backlund getting more than Booker T?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck this conflicted, emotional HBK.

Would be the GOAT RAW if he just turned up tonight and re-enacted my sig.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Burnshen said:


> Where are you sitting?


It's on the lower bowl on the TV side, basically right where the camera sits for most of the matches. It's like 7 or 8 rows back from the end of the front row section.

Wasn't planning on bringing any sign personally but I got a few idiots with me that will probably do something. One guy's a huge Christian fan & was thinking about doing a "We are Christians" sign (Which I could see WWE not allowing since it comes across as something else) then I got a huge Punk fan that wanted to do something about Punk. :lol

Biggest thing is we sit right where The Shield comes down so I'm hoping for that mark out moment of being able to be right there when they come out. Lame as hell but whatever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck this conflicted, emotional HBK.
> 
> *Would be the GOAT RAW if he just turned up tonight and re-enacted my sig*.




:mark: If only. But knowing current day WWE, there's probably very little chance that happens, unfortunately.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck this conflicted, emotional HBK.
> 
> Would be the GOAT RAW if he just turned up tonight and re-enacted my sig.


Oh god :lmao


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

We should have voted for backlund so he would have strapped on the cross face on Bryan. Nut job backlund is the shit


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Burzo said:


> Backlund getting more than Booker T?


What the hell world do you live in where Booker is getting more votes than Backlund? :ti


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Farnham the Drunk said:


> It's on the lower bowl on the TV side, basically right where the camera sits for most of the matches. It's like 7 or 8 rows back from the end of the front row section.
> 
> Wasn't planning on bringing any sign personally but I got a few idiots with me that will probably do something. One guy's a huge Christian fan & was thinking about doing a "We are Christians" sign (Which I could see WWE not allowing since it comes across as something else) then I got a huge Punk fan that wanted to do something about Punk. :lol
> 
> *Biggest thing is we sit right where The Shield comes down so I'm hoping for that mark out moment of being able to be right there when they come out. Lame as hell but whatever. *


Dude, I sat right where The Shield came down at Raw in June and I'll never forget it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I have a feeling the ratings for this RAW are gonna be terrible. Pretty sad I'm looking forward to the ratings thread instead of tonight's RAW.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If they don't end Punk/Heyman then it's definitive proof they no longer have any idea how to book wrestling. You don't need to be a rocket scientist or even in the wrestling business to know, Punk just won clean in a gimmick match and destroyed and stood tall over Heyman on top of said gimmick.

That's about as close to how to end a feud 101 as you can possibly get. If they still don't end it, then all hope is lost.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Dunmer said:


> I have a feeling the ratings for this RAW are gonna be terrible. Pretty sad I'm looking forward to the ratings thread instead of tonight's RAW.


I am sure they will be. The ratings have been shit for a while and just been getting shittier. They deserve it for this crap product they are putting out.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Surprised HHH has never used the phrase 'Masters of the Universe©' yet... Also have a feeling they're going to team up Barret and Del Rio soon, just for us.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Also Shane O'Mac Incoming, very soon.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:hhh2:hbk3 DX is back?

rton2 DAT CORPORATE CHAMPION

:cena2 DAT GOLDEN BOY WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION

:vince3 Boss man coming back?

unk6 :heyman5 is the ex-lovers feud finally over?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I think main reason Cena won world title is so that WWE could go without a WWE Title match at Survivor Series but still have an important world title match.

So we'll see Cena vs Del Rio rematch at Survivor Series(this time with actual build) and then Survivor Series match with Orton,Shield and maybe HHH vs Big Show,Bryan,Cody,Goldust and 1 other guy(maybe Mr.McMahon?)


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm guessing we'll be seeing the obligatory PPV rematches on tonight...

Los Matadores vs. Real Americans
Dean Ambrose vs. Big E Langston
Brie Bella vs. AJ


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena Bryan Punk would make an awesome face stable. They can feud the Corporation Shield. The only problem is burying the rest of the talent.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Lord Shite said:


> I'm guessing we'll be seeing the obligatory PPV rematches on tonight...
> 
> Los Matadores vs. Real Americans
> Dean Ambrose vs. Big E Langston
> Brie Bella vs. AJ


I see it being like this:

RAW:
Fandango,Summer vs Natalya,Great Khali
Los Matadores vs Real Americans

SD:
Ambrose vs Big E
Brie vs AJ


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Bet Randy still gets that little cheering section as soon as I hear voices in my head hits.






HBK will have the heat of the night.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Londrick said:


> I have a feeling the ratings for this RAW are gonna be terrible. Pretty sad I'm looking forward to the ratings thread instead of tonight's RAW.


Pretty sad indeed.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



JY57 said:


> -


Exactly why I tolerate him holding it for now, it could also make Sandow a star in the long term (if they sort his booking out a bit more and allow him to go over Cena in a feud for it.. HAHAHA I'm getting ahead of myself.)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

wouldnt shock me if the WHC becomes the main title and the wwe title takes a backseat :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I think we all know who's gonna return tonight...


----------



## EndOfAnEra (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

RAW will be awesome.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



EndOfAnEra said:


> RAW will be awesome.


Spoken like a true mark. Fuck all these haters.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I wonder if it can get any worst? I mean anything is possible.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm excited for tonight. Orton as champion again. :mark:


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I cant wait for the Big Show/Orton fued.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Del Rio invokes his rematch clause tonight, loses. Gets pissed and flips out on Cena. Sandow picks up the pieces and cashes in???


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



DwayneAustin said:


> Fuck this conflicted, emotional HBK.
> 
> Would be the GOAT RAW if he just turned up tonight and re-enacted my sig.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Cool if Vince shows up tonight, but he all of a sudden sides with Bryan :kobe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



tonsgrams said:


> I cant wait for the Big Show/Orton fued.


Incoming feud of the year...for the cure of insomnia.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

to be honest, there really is no more reason to watch this angle, because nobody is watching it anymore, so the chase has no value anymore because people are sick of it, so why are they continuing it?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Well if I hadn't already known Cena won then I would've guessed that he won.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

...Anyone think Shawn might be having financial troubles again...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Might be a good Raw. But this fucking Bryan Orton feud will apparently continue even longer, instead of us having a fresh match for SS. They should've just let Bryan have his win already, but they didn't. At least the Punk Heyman feud is seemingly over.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Guys, Bryan vs Orton is not happening again. The real buildup was always Bryan vs The Corporation...aka HHH. Since Summerslam. Orton will face Punk for the WWE Title.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

i hope when the McMahons come out tonight, there is a huge "fuck you" chant! Because what they're doing is serious bullshit, it makes no sense now....HBK will probably leave and DB will never get an explanation or revenge.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Calling it now: Triple H asks all the heels to ambush Bryan. The Babyfaces try to make the save. Ryback and Axel join in. CM Punk saves Bryan.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

They should give Cena his win back. Need to fix that Summerslam mistake.


----------



## MidnightToker (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



markedfordeath said:


> i hope when the McMahons come out tonight, there is a huge "fuck you" chant! Because what they're doing is serious bullshit, it makes no sense now....HBK will probably leave and DB will never get an explanation or revenge.


Yeah, after last night, they totally blew "the chase" thing. It's clear that Bryan will never have a WWE Title reign of more than 24 hours, so now myself and many others who were tuning in to watch Bryan don't give a shit anymore. It's just a tease with no payoff. Nice work, WWE Creative. 

WWE needs to hire Vince Gilligan and Aaron Sorkin to write the storylines.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

There were asshole chants for Triple H last night before he started climbing the cage like a monkey


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



GCA-FF said:


> Guys, Bryan vs Orton is not happening again. The real buildup was always Bryan vs The Corporation...aka HHH. Since Summerslam. Orton will face Punk for the WWE Title.


Well then, let's hope Bryan feuds with HHH, so someone new, as you said, for instance, Punk, will be involved in the WWE Title picture, this Bryan V Orton and Company Excutives feud has gotten really stale.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



MidnightToker said:


> Yeah, after last night, they totally blew "the chase" thing. It's clear that Bryan will never have a WWE Title reign of more than 24 hours, so now myself and many others who were tuning in to watch Bryan don't give a shit anymore. It's just a tease with no payoff. Nice work, WWE Creative.
> 
> WWE needs to hire Vince Gilligan and Aaron Sorkin to write the storylines.


But there WAS a payoff. Triple H gets to be a top heel in 2013 and the story ends proving him right that Bryan is a loser. The Bad guys triumphs over mediocrity was the tale here. Now the villain is ready to take on the real heros of the company.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



vanboxmeer said:


> But there WAS a payoff. Triple H gets to be a top heel in 2013 and the story ends proving him right that Bryan is a loser. The Bad guys triumphs over mediocrity was the tale here. Now the villain is ready to take on the real heros of the company.


Bring on Title Unification, John Cena wins in other words

I actually got no problem with John Cena taking the title off of Orton, mind you, considering Orton is still wrestling like he was in the midcard on Smackdown during his punishment days


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

when Jim Ross shits on the current product, you know you have a problem...all the experts in the business are now talking smack about it, what is Vince thinking? like honestly! He's considered a genius, but he's ruining his company, no one gives a shit anymore!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



markedfordeath said:


> when Jim Ross shits on the current product, you know you have a problem...all the experts in the business are now talking smack about it, what is Vince thinking? like honestly! He's considered a genius, but he's ruining his company, no one gives a shit anymore!


They had one ppv worth of story (Triple H screws Bryan), but 3 ppvs to fill. That's really the only defense of this angle I can think of.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena to kick-off raw tonight - WWE.com


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



dxbender said:


> I think main reason Cena won world title is so that WWE could go without a WWE Title match at Survivor Series but still have an important world title match.
> 
> So we'll see Cena vs Del Rio rematch at Survivor Series(this time with actual build) and then Survivor Series match with Orton,Shield and maybe HHH vs Big Show,Bryan,Cody,Goldust and 1 other guy(maybe Mr.McMahon?)


You know what? This actually makes sense. A little too much sense actually...



markedfordeath said:


> when Jim Ross shits on the current product, you know you have a problem...all the experts in the business are now talking smack about it, what is Vince thinking? like honestly! He's considered a genius, but he's ruining his company, no one gives a shit anymore!


Care to elaborate on how exactly is Vince ruining the company? And obviously people care about it because they are buying merch, PPV's, DVD's and watching the weekly shows like RAW, SD and ME.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Cycloneon said:


> Cena to kick-off raw tonight - WWE.com


Lol and it already starts.. Cena is back and the center of the WWE once again and all is right with the world.. whooopty doo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The sooner Cena buries Orton, the better in my opinion



> Cena to kick-off raw tonight - WWE.com


Better Cena and his usual shtick than a repeat of Triple H calling into question Bryan as a performer like last week.


----------



## en235634 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

*Cena cuts promo*

Cena - This is great, great to be back, great fans, great crowd tonight. THE CHAMP IS HEREEEE

*The Shield attacks Cena*

*cue Sandow music*

Cole - It's happening Sandow is cashing in!!!

Lawler - But Cena is getting up. LOOK OUT

*Sandow gets AA'd and loses*

Cole and Lawler - CENA DEFEATED THE ODDS AND DID IT..HE DID IT

JBL - Sandow wasn't ready, his boot was untied


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



vk79 said:


> Lol and it already starts.. Cena is back and the center of the WWE once again and all is right with the world.. whooopty doo


Well, he's the face of the company so of course the company revolves around him.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



en235634 said:


> *Cena cuts promo*
> 
> Cena - This is great, great to be back, great fans, great crowd tonight. THE CHAMP IS HEREEEE
> 
> ...


Or.. everything you said except Sandow actually wins the title! Wow!...

Only to have a rematch with Cena at Survivor Series and get buried and lose it back.. that is bound to happen eventually anyway.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Well, he's the face of the company so of course the company revolves around him.


Its like we are back in 2006/2007 having Cena and Orton champions. So much for pushing new guys as champions.

I said it once and Ill say it again. Cena doesn't need a title to be over. he main evented over WWE champions all the time. Its a waste to give him a title. AT least its the WHC title and maybe for the hopefully short time he has it, he can bring some prestige back to it.

But Orton with the WWE title is just terrible and boring booking. DB was so over and they just pissed it all way.

They had their turns lets get someone else to the top levels by giving them a legit title run.

If they would have given Orton the WHC title and let he and Cena fight over that then fine as long as DB had the WWE title and was getting this run.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



en235634 said:


> *Cena cuts promo*
> 
> Cena - This is great, great to be back, great fans, great crowd tonight. THE CHAMP IS HEREEEE
> 
> ...


Don't forget this.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

What would you say 6 months ago if someone told you that the WWE Champion is going to be Orton, WHC will be Cena, and IC Champion, Michael McGillicutty?

At least Orton turned heel, and became a bit more interesting, since then.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

XShadowYassoofX said:


> I lost every faith I had in wrestling.
> The biz is going down.


The biz has being going down for the past 5 years 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Bryan/Big Show/Big E/Cody/Goldust vs HHH/Orton/Ambrose/Rollins/Reigns at SS please.


:mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Stephanie on twitter says there will be a Orton celebration tonight.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Stephanie on twitter says there will be a Orton celebration tonight.


Better go all out for my boy Orton gold coffetty and a red mat


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

im really anxious to see whats next for Bryan. i hope his done with Orton, now finally (i hope ) the Punk/Heyman feud is over as well and i hope Punk will go after Orton for WWE title. Tag Team division is really getting pushed atm and i really look forward some solid tag team action tonight. And finally i hope from tonight is that ADR revokes his rematch clause and loses to Cena, ADR should stay away from the title from now , he belongs to upper midcard at most, great worker, but gets no reaction whatsoever.

Also i secretly hope for Sheamus or Mark Henry to return for action, to freshen up the WHC feud, both would be good candidates for number 1 contenders


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The aftermath from last night's WWE Championship match should be interesting, who will be the next challenger for the title? I assume it will probably be Big Show, after last night I think the Punk/Heyman feud is over, at least I hope it is. Hopefully we'll get the start of the SS build tonight.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



RichardHagen said:


> What the hell world do you live in where Booker is getting more votes than Backlund? :ti


Maybe because only the true die-hards would remember Bob Backlund going nuts and destroying Bret Hart way back when with this cross-face chicken-wing....


The more current fans know Booker T better. It's just the way it is.

That "world" you say he's living in is at least the world of a good number of WWE fans. You live in your own, naturally. :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



JY57 said:


> Stephanie on twitter says there will be a Orton celebration tonight.


Hoping this enterance hits tonight during the celebration..


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Cycloneon said:


> Cena to kick-off raw tonight - WWE.com


Way to keep many from watching RAW, Vince. :flip


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I hope Vince, Punk, and Bryan both come out for the celebration and crash it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



glenwo2 said:


> Way to keep many from watching RAW, Vince. :flip


:vince5


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



markedfordeath said:


> I hope Vince, Punk, and Bryan both come out for the celebration and crash it.


still waiting for an answer to my question.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Can't wait :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

i'm beginning to think Bryan isn't even on the show tonight, he's not even listed in the five point Raw preview...WTF!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



markedfordeath said:


> i'm beginning to think Bryan isn't even on the show tonight, he's not even listed in the five point Raw preview...WTF!


He's getting a new gimmick. Then he can fully become the character mold that he was booked after:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm hoping to see Vince interrupt Orton's title celebration and march down to the ring the way that only he can. :vince3


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

-A new feud for Punk
-An unexpected twist in the Corporation Storyline
-A worthy new challenger for AJ
-Summer Rae RAW in ring debut
-Monster Kane and somehow a logical continuation of his Wyatt storyline (how does Miz fit in?)
-A 1-1 feud for Ambrose leading to actual promos and weekly buildup

Give me the above six things and I'll go to bed smiling


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



JY57 said:


> Stephanie on twitter says there will be a Orton celebration tonight.


Imagine if this happens during Raw(maybe even with HBK, or just instead of HBK it's Bryan?)


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

All I want is a new feud for Punk. I never thought a feud involving CM Punk and Paul Heyman would destroy my soul. unk3

I'd be happy with a new feud for Bryan too, but I'm expecting a Team Bryan vs. Team Orton/HHH deal next month.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

*WWE has announced on their website that the opening segment of tonight's Raw will feature the newly crowned World Heavyweight Champion John Cena addressing the live audience in Miami. Here is an excerpt from their announcement: 

"Some said he returned too soon. Others claimed Alberto Del Rio would show no mercy on John Cena's ailing left arm. At Hell in a Cell, see how Cena proved all the naysayers wrong and captured his 14th World Title. Tonight, The Champ addresses the WWE Universe at the start of Raw at 8/7 CT on USA." *

http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/385003448.php

FUCK WWE.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

So what's the over/under for # of PPV rematches we get tonight?

I have it at 4:
Cena vs Del Rio
Big E vs Dean Ambrose
Los Matadores vs Real Americans
Ryback vs CM Punk


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



rocknblues81 said:


> *WWE has announced on their website that the opening segment of tonight's Raw will feature the newly crowned World Heavyweight Champion John Cena addressing the live audience in Miami. *


*

Last time I checked, Raw isn't even in Miami lol*


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



dxbender said:


> Last time I checked, Raw isn't even in Miami lol


Wanna bet it still happens anyway? :


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



dxbender said:


> Last time I checked, Raw isn't even in Miami lol


HIAC was tho.

edit: and I didn't read the quote. fpalm


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The Power couple is in the house.....












:AJ unk7


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cant wait for everyone to blame the MNF game between the seahawks and rams. (aka a real shit match up)


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Isn't Punkster fucking Lita,not Lee?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

ugh Cena starting raw


----------



## Hajimemasthashizer (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

can't wait to see cena tonight

rock won't be there cause he's scared haha the champ is here!!!!


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



rocknblues81 said:


> *WWE has announced on their website that the opening segment of tonight's Raw will feature the newly crowned World Heavyweight Champion John Cena addressing the live audience in Miami. Here is an excerpt from their announcement:
> 
> "Some said he returned too soon. Others claimed Alberto Del Rio would show no mercy on John Cena's ailing left arm. At Hell in a Cell, see how Cena proved all the naysayers wrong and captured his 14th World Title. Tonight, The Champ addresses the WWE Universe at the start of Raw at 8/7 CT on USA." *
> 
> ...


Fuck this bullshit you call a product, just put it on the disney channel already.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Hajimemasthashizer said:


> can't wait to see cena tonight
> 
> rock won't be there cause he's scared haha the champ is here!!!!


no he wont be there because hes doing a movie...:|


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena as WHC kicking things off. Orton as WWE Champ. (Hopefully) A pissed off Bryan. A conflicted HBK. A GLOATing Game. A possible Vince appearance. I think I'm feeling strangely excited about this show. Maybe it will deliver.

And yeah...I'm not changing the preview. If another mod wants to edit fire away but I couldn't be bothered lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



JY57 said:


> Stephanie on twitter says there will be a Orton celebration tonight.


yes alright this should be fun. Is Bryan going to come out in the Juice truck and spray the corporation with juice and ruin their celebration. Austin did beer, Kurt Angle did milk, so since DB is a vegan he should do juice


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Starbuck said:


> Cena as WHC kicking things off. Orton as WWE Champ. (Hopefully) A pissed off Bryan. A conflicted HBK. A GLOATing Game. A possible Vince appearance. I think I'm feeling strangely excited about this show. Maybe it will deliver.


RAWs after pay per views tend to deliver, at least with one or two great segments if nothing else. WWE has so many exciting directions to tonight's show, they really have no excuse to run in circles or retread material.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Raw starts at 12 again for us UK viewers :mark


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Don't care for St. Louis but a Seattle game > RAW tonight.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



almostfamous said:


> RAWs after pay per views tend to deliver, at least with one or two great segments if nothing else. WWE has so many exciting directions to tonight's show, they really have no excuse to run in circles or retread material.


Challenge accepted! :vince5


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Mainboy said:


> Raw starts at 12 again for us UK viewers :mark


Enjoy the extra hours sleep

Back to normal next week I think booooo

Sorry for the mood kill :lol :


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I feel bad for you UK viewers, having to stay up til 4 AM on a regular Monday to watch Raw.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I feel bad for you UK viewers, having to stay up til 4 AM on a regular Monday to catch Raw.


Not when you have Sky+

:vince2


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Orton celebration will like happen doing the two hour of raw.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

time for Christian to return and get vengeance on The Shield? (and then he'll get injured again)


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Hmm some activity on twitter tonight, with WWE magazine posting this in the last 20 minutes, whose boot do you think it is?

https://twitter.com/WWEmagazine/status/394963918793506816/photo/1


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Enjoy the extra hours sleep
> 
> Back to normal next week I think booooo
> 
> Sorry for the mood kill :lol :


:cussin: FFS


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Big Dog said:


> Hmm some activity on twitter tonight, with WWE magazine posting this in the last 20 minutes, whose boot do you think it is?
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEmagazine/status/394963918793506816/photo/1


Sting.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Big Dog said:


> Hmm some activity on twitter tonight, with WWE magazine posting this in the last 20 minutes, whose boot do you think it is?
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEmagazine/status/394963918793506816/photo/1


HULK HOGAN :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Big Dog said:


> Hmm some activity on twitter tonight, with WWE magazine posting this in the last 20 minutes, whose boot do you think it is?
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEmagazine/status/394963918793506816/photo/1


Reigns


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Londrick said:


> Sting.


No doubt.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



donalder said:


> HULK HOGAN :mark:


Or the Huckster.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



L3gendPunk said:


> Looking forward to RAW tonight.
> 
> Shawn Michaels heel turn would be so cool!



Dafuq is with those videos?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

hhh will like come out doing cena segments and tell the fan I was them who cost the match by vote for hbk and hhh say cena and Bryan will be in a 2 on 3 tag team match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

am I the only one who hear a shitty song in this thread?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Why do I hear Beyblade?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



xD7oom said:


> am I the only one who hear a shitty song in this thread?


No, this random user posted three videos, one of which starts playing at the beginning of the page's load.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

can't wait til 24 minutes when Raw starts, til then i'll just play WWE 2K14


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> No, this random user posted three videos, one of which starts playing at the beginning of the page's load.


Oh I thought I had adware on my computer at first


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



xD7oom said:


> am I the only one who hear a shitty song in this thread?


I heard that too wtf?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Would of been better if ya'll post some porn, not random ass videos...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Zeb is tweeting about a Real Americans "reset" tonight. My kingdom for a new member, who would then proceed to join Swagger in attacking Cesaro. It could be anybody else, as Zeb and Swagger are midcard/tag acts anyways.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I hope AJ gets boobs job.

And Kane to be monster with new mask.

YEAH RIGHT.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Is Mark Henry coming back tonight?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Cycloneon said:


> Would of been better if ya'll post some porn, not random ass videos...


Or neither. This is the Raw thread, the last time that happened, it was pretty bad.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Eulonzo said:


> I think we all know who's gonna return tonight...


But first this:










Followed by an "I told youuuuuuuuuu soooooooooo" speach


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Less than 15 minutes until :cena3


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

FAO Anyone from UK that is watching, it starts at midnight - less than 15 minutes. I know several people who missed the start of the PPV last night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Raw is kicking off with a piss break. That's too bad.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Eulonzo said:


> I think we all know who's gonna return tonight...


:lmao:lmao that gif


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"What a lively crowd we have tonight!" :cena3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Raw is kicking off with a piss break. That's too bad.


way to get people to tune out to the world series


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

HBK will apologize to DB. "Daniel I'm sorry but you knee'd Hunter and I just couldnt let you get away with that"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Is Mark Henry coming back tonight?


I've been disappointed with him, everytime he seems to do something interesting, he gets injured.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



checkcola said:


> I've been disappointed with him, everytime he seems to do something interesting, he gets injured.


He needs to lose about 50 pounds.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

So since the REF super kicked DB isn't that worse than a fast count. Shouldn't Orton have the tile stripped from him?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Four minutes.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Laserblast said:


> "What a lively crowd we have tonight!" :cena3


"I missed you guys!" :cena3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Time for Raw!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> So since the REF super kicked DB isn't that worse than a fast count. Shouldn't Orton have the tile stripped from him?


HIAC is always No DQ.

This is WWE: Nothing makes sense.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Im gonna lose if they recycle it and make orton go over bryan for weeks again. Just get more people involved and start the buildup to survivor series and forget about the title for now.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Anybody ever watch NCIS before Raw? Lol.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Crowd chants, "Cena sucks!".

"Oh my! Look at the ovation Cena is getting from the WWE Universe! Cena rocks!" :lawler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

My body is ready


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



RichardHagen said:


> Anybody ever watch NCIS before Raw? Lol.


That sounds worse than an episode of TNA Impact


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This thread used to be crazy active. Not even Cena can bring them back.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> So since the REF super kicked DB isn't that worse than a fast count. Shouldn't Orton have the tile stripped from him?


lollogic

:HHH2 :rko2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



RichardHagen said:


> Anybody ever watch NCIS before Raw? Lol.


sometimes


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Crowd chants, "Cena sucks!".
> 
> "Oh my! Look at the ovation Cena is getting from the WWE Universe. Cena rocks!" :lawler


"There is nobody that evokes such emotion from the WWE Universe, like John Cena!" :Cole


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

First 2 minutes, "the most controversial man in the WWE", "the most polarizing man in the WWE"


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I see Shawn Michaels to start the show with some explanation and whatever happens after that, we will then "hear from the new WWE World Heavyweight Champion later tonight, on Raw!"


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

So much to potentially look forward to tonight.

- Punk new angle
- Cena return as WHC
- Development in authority feud
- Possible new angle for Orton or Bryan
- Shawn Michaels explanation
- Alberto Del Rio no longer champion
- Vince McMahon
- WM could become a little bit clearer tonight

etc etc


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> This thread used to be crazy active. Not even Cena can bring them back.


Once Vacant decided to retire again everyone on the forums decided their was no point in watching because the GOAT was gone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Incoming same Cena promo for the past 8 years!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lol "Exclusive photos"


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I wish they'd show footage instead of photos from HIAC


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Got my Cheetos ready. In for Vinny Mac.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

According to the wonderful app, Ryback vs Punk tonight in a match of your choice: Street fight, Tables or Falls Count Anywhere. What a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



RDEvans said:


> I wish they'd show footage instead of photos from HIAC


Kinda stupid to do it the day after?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

in b4 Cena rised above all odds
over came adversity 
and won his 9 millionth championship


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

It's time to be Sports Entertained :vince


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are back to only showing photos from ppvs now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yeah, they really made it look like Shawn screwed Bryan in that promo.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WWE is like y'all bitches shoulda paid for the ppv is y'all wanna see moving pictures :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY KANG. HBK KICKED BRYAN'S HEAD OFF! WHY? WHY?
SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"What just happened?"

Should be the WWE motto.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Another match... fpalm


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

another Orton championship celebration? ok


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Just end this Punk shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

why are punk and roidbotch having another match


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

no, no this shouldn't continue no more Ryback vs Punk


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Just end this Punk/Ryback crap tonight.fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Vote for Falls Count Anywhere, make these people work and actually have to move around


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

so sick of this ryback shit


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

They can fuck off with the rematches, these fuckers dont know how to end a feud anymore


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Huhhhh????? Another Punk vs Ryback match???? Isn't it over?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOL first rematch already.

Of COURSE the Hell In A Cell shouldn't be used to finish a feud.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The champ is here!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Great. One of the main events of the past two ppv's Ryback vs CM Punk, we get it on free TV.



RichardHagen said:


> I see Shawn Michaels to start the show with some explanation and whatever happens after that, we will then "hear from the new WWE World Heavyweight Champion later tonight, on Raw!"


I was close! I had it backwards. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOLCENAWINS.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> WWE is like y'all bitches shoulda paid for the ppv is y'all wanna see moving pictures :lmao


:lmao :lmao

Punk/Ryback again? :kobe

CENA GUYZ :cena3 :cena2 :cena4


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Lol for fuck sakes Ryback and punk again


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Isn't a street fight and fca the same thing?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> WWE is like y'all bitches shoulda paid for the ppv is y'all wanna see moving pictures :lmao


You whipper snappers like them picture shows? :vince2
:cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5 :cena5


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Really? Another Punk/Ryback match? Is this feud not over?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

BOOOO!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena stop bothering the cameramen


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cuck Fena.

Here comes the "I missed you guys" promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

It's Barney!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The champ is here!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena3


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

DAT POP :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

*Sees Cena opening RAW* *Immediately changes channel*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Is Cena's butt bigger?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"I gained a few pounds"

Ohh boy. I can only imagine Scott Steiner's reaction to that


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I thought fued is over why are they having a rematch


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

*Fat ass.*


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WWE BACK TO ITS OLD WAYS WITH CENA OPENING, :l


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

missed the beginning, stupid uk times


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"I gained a few pounds"

STFU CENA LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY IS BACK ON RAW!!! OVERCOMING THE ODDS!!! SILENCING THE CRITICS!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I see it's back to usual with Cena opening the show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

with cena back isn't the brya/orton/HHH feud over

Cena is the face period, dosen't need the strap.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Super Cena back on Raw. Back to normal scheduled programming


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

i rlly wish someone wouldnt anger me so much purely by the expressions on his face, but dammit cena, i dont like ur character and i never will


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

JBL vs John Cena feud incoming? I guess we can only hope for a Bradshaw return.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow WHC opening raw after a lot ppv. Been a while...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Surprised at the lack of boos...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

John Cena silenced the critics


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena2 :cena2 :cena2


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

god i love how cena pisses you guys off so much


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

BAH GAWD KING HE...overcame the odds :cena4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh Lord how I loathe you Cena! 


And yes Cole & Lawler....we get it. He's a fucking modern day Jesus! The 2nd coming!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

DAT STATUS QUO is BACK.

:cena5


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

the funny thing is when we all think it can't get any worse than Del Rio as champion, it did with Cena getting the title.

Way to go WWE


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

HE SILENCED ALL THE CRITICS, GUISE! 

SUPERMAN!!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



TheGMofGods said:


> Surprised at the lack of boos...


Why? Boos for Cena have gotten old.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Umm Cena is back, The Face of the WWE storyline is officially irrelevant.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh god a John Cena promo


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Thankfully this is the last Raw of October - no more pinkwash shit. 

Also in the opening montage they photoshopped the pic of HBK superkicking Bryan - because he whiffed by over a foot to the left of Bryan's head last night.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Hate Cena all you want. The WHC hasn't gotten this much attention in years.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



LKRocks said:


> "I gained a few pounds"
> 
> Ohh boy. I can only imagine Scott Steiner's reaction to that


*HE'S FAT!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Boy, I can tell you I didn't miss this.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

IM USED TO DAT SOUND


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Looks better with that strap. bama


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Del Rio attacks Cena and Sandow cash in.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Macho Man in the crowd!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lol That "I'm back" face has to be a new smiley


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"I'm baaaaaaack!" 

And I still hate you, you bright colored piece of shit.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

yall? i thought he was from mass


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The WHC looks so small compared to a few years ago.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yes chants for the champ :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck you Cena


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm sure Dolph Ziggler missed you! :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Disappointed in my home crowd. Not enough booing.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WWE emracing the Supercena name.. and why is John talking like that?


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Boy's good on the mic. If nothing else, he can play an audience.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

NEFER GIEF UPPP!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

i guess some of the fans are chanting "YES" because Cena will finally bring some credibility to that World title


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dudes gone for a month and comes back likes he been gone for years.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Strawberry Fruity Pebble in the hizzouse.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Clem said:


> The WHC looks so small compared to a few years ago.


I agree it looks like a toy version of the real WHC title


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Hate Cena all you want. The WHC hasn't gotten this much attention in years.


Sad thing is, once he loses it, it will go back down to where it was before. Pointless.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If WWE cloned Cena and had Cena v Cena who'd win?........

Apart from:vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SuperCena calling out all his skeptics!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I've got it on mute. 

Tell me if he deviates from his usual shtick.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I wonder if Cena will show up regularly on Smackdown now?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I was so happy while he was gone.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Nice JBL impression. :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

inb4


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Ugh. I can't stand his face.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



TripleG said:


> "I'm baaaaaaack!"
> 
> And I still hate you, you bright colored piece of shit.


What's he done to you?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

JBL with a mixture of JR?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Decent JBL voice impression. :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Lol that JBL Impression!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

From al Snow's twitter

_Gay marriage is legal in 6 states. Having sex with a horse is legal in 23. Good going, America._


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

JBL was his motivation? Fuck outta here :kobe


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao @ Cena's JBL impression, that was pretty funny


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

..........


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

JBL. :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

JBL/Cena please.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Dudes gone for a month and comes back likes he been gone for years.


He's an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



RichardHagen said:


> Anybody ever watch NCIS before Raw? Lol.


All the time, I love NCIS!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

It means Cena is back to mid carder!!!!!!!OMG


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I missed Cena, and I don't even care.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

HEAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Umm, is this pg thuganomics?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Wait what...

The WHC is the Smackdown belt???? Since when the fuck?!?!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena making the B show, a...B+ show :HHH2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The IWC is fuming right now.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh fuck! And I was enjoying Smackdown this year fpalm


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



genocide_cutter said:


> From al Snow's twitter
> 
> _Gay marriage is legal in 6 states. Having sex with a horse is legal in 23. Good going, America._


Wat. Fuckin' hell. 'MERICA.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Is it just me or is Cena all ghetto tonight?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena is pumped!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

i hear a subtle amount of ******

back to rap gimmick ?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I don't even watch Smackdown so okay I guess


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Guy looks like he's genuinely happy to be out there, which is awesome. Calling out JBL, trolling, impersonations? :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm about to fall asleep over here.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

That belt looks legitimate as fuck with Cena holding it again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I won't mind this if he actually feuds and builds up guys like Cesaro, Sandow and Ziggler


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

thats why they freeze water... hes a new level of stupid tonight


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Why is Cena talking like this. "Hell nawl". And he's talking with an accent.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

You Suck Chants


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He just won't fucking give up.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh fuck! And I was enjoying Smackdown this year fpalm


you were? i haven't watched a SD since the last Super Smackdown


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Has Cena been out for 2 years?.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

It's amazing how this man can make me beg for a smirking 20 min. HHH promo. 

Jesus.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

That unbridled passion from Cena. Makes me proud.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

did he say, "that's why they make ice and that's why the freeze water?" lol


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



finalnight said:


> Umm, is this pg thuganomics?



Exactly he is annoying as F tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

ADR to come out and we'll have another rematch.

3...2...1...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Why is he trying to talk like a wankster


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cash in your rematch and unify those fuckers!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Hawkke said:


> All the time, I love NCIS!


This. But tired of the reruns. The new ones I watch now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Knew this was comin'.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



genocide_cutter said:


> From al Snow's twitter
> 
> _Gay marriage is legal in 6 states. Having sex with a horse is legal in 23. Good going, America._


Snowman's just jelly that he only gets fake head instead of the real deal.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Anyone else annoyed by the such shit crowd?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This sounds like rapper Cena.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

hey john settle down let's not talk about the WWE champion


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Is Cena black? start of the unification hype


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



genocide_cutter said:


> From al Snow's twitter
> 
> _Gay marriage is legal in 6 states. Having sex with a horse is legal in 23. Good going, America._


Well at least Vickie Guerrero is alright


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Is it me or does he sound more Hip-Hop than he's been sounding for a while tonight?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Eulonzo said:


> The IWC is fuming right now.


I see they aren't Sports Entertained.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Orton getting actual heat as WWE champion, they should have never taken the belt off of him.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yep I still hate Cena.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Hurry up and let John Cena face Randy Orton for the 18922203457th time to merge the titles already.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Hypno said:


> That belt looks legitimate as fuck with Cena holding it again.


No, it looks like a toy when he has it, it looked legitimate on Ziggler and most others, though.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena talking with that accent, again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Why is there a two championships when both brands fight on the same fucking show?
For reasons.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Ghetto Cena is back

At least he wasn't cheesy Cena.


SANDOW!!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Name dropping Orton, the slow build to title unification is on, this is your best for business, Cena wins at WM30.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Well, you heard it first, Cena's making weekly appearances for Smackdown now.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow scouting his future competition


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow :lmao :burieding time


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

REMIX!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm seeing flashes of 2005 Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

*YOU JUST SAID THAT!!!!!*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow save us from this ignoramus!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

As much as I loathe Cena's existence, the World Title hasn't looked this important in years.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was the corniest promo I've seen in.... wait, how long has Cena been gone?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow, to get dat Cena return burial.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"I think therefore I am" 

That is a fucking great shirt! Descartes bitch!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:sandow


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow with dat remix! :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sandow saves the day


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Welcome Back to Raw for the first time in about a month Sandow


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

THE GOAT SANDOW


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

_Hell Naw. The real. Nah._

John's inner hood is emerging again.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This Cena is much better. ALSO SANDOW!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow about to commit a hate crime.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

DO IT SANDOW! DO IT!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

what fucktard is enjoying the pure crap coming out of cena's mouth???? seriously people think this guy is good on the mic "thats why they make water and thats why they make doctors" wow, pure shit


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

inb4Pyro.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Did Sandows music get changed a bit?


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yes! It's my boy Damien


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I NEED THAT SHIRT
I think therfore I am


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

What the hell did they do to that theme? :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Lol Sandow!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

His older theme was better


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

You think?NOO! LOL :hayley3


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Here's the Survivor Series match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:sandow 
WTFH did they do to his theme :lmao


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena got swag tonight :cena4


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow. :sandow :mark:


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Hawkke said:


> All the time, I love NCIS!


I always watch the last 5 minutes of it. They left me off with a cliff hanger this time! 


Sandow! :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

No, no, no, no, no...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Why is Cena opening RAW? He should opening Smackdown.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I actually don't mind Cena being the WHC, he is right, he is going to give it more credibility.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

TRICEP GATE


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

STEROIDS! Just kiddin'.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena = Star Sapphire
Sandow = Black Lantern


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Don't "what" Sandow, jackasses.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena is coming to the UK.. please john dont bother.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

*John Cena can't get much more awesome than he is right now.*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

THE GOAT IS HERE


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

YAAAYY Sandow is the first of Cenas monthly enemies


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Amber B said:


> Why is there a two championships when both brands fight on the same fucking show?
> For reasons.


we need the brands back


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck it. Do it Sandow CASH IT IN!!!!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dat shirt is epic


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Just how Sandow holds the mic is stellar, I just love this gimmick., xD


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

You almost scared me Sandow


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



squeelbitch said:


> what fucktard is enjoying the pure crap coming out of cena's mouth???? seriously people think this guy is good on the mic "thats why they make water and thats why they make doctors" wow, pure shit


Better Cena's brand of promos than Triple H's


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

GET EM SANDY


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

No, he's gonna fail.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh shit! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow looks legit tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

YES YES YES YES! 

lol.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

SANDOW!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lolololol at the yes chants


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow gon lose haha


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

THIS IS HAPPENING


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:mark:


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow goin ham


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yes Sandow!! Beat him down!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow going HAM!!! :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

THIS ASSKICKING HERE :mark: :mark:


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

It feels like I'm listening to 2004-2005 Cena talking.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

love those "YES" chants from the crowd as Sandow was bashing the briefcase on Cena


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaawwwwwwww shiiiiiiit....its on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

crowd chanting YES as Sandow hits cena with the briefcase :lmao


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Haha the YES chants for the briefcase hits


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:clap Always nice to see Cena get beat down. Even though he'll never sell it.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow bout to job....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow with dat intelligence. RISE ABOVE THIS! :ti


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

KICK HIS ASS AND MAKE HIM SAY NO DADDY NOOOOOOO


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

DO IT! DO IT!!! :mark:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

GET HIM GOAT! PUNISH HIM PUNISH HIM YOU GOAT MOTHERFUCKER!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:ti Sandow


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"Rise above this!"

AWESOME!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rise above this! Fucking awesome.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Smarks are marking!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yes chants. :lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Lmao. Sandow beating down Cena? What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Punishment? No I see it as good for business.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"Rise above this!" :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Gotta luv sandow


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The YES chant is so over. It might stick around for a decade or more.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

RISE ABOVE THIS!

lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow doing a better job working over the arm than ADR last night


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Wow. Sandow beating the shit out of him with that hershey breifcase. JBL should help him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Ok, this just leads me to think the whole injury was a work now..
Rise above this! :lol
Thank you Sandow!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

RISE ABOVE THIS!! :lmao :mark:


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lol at the fucktards that thought Sandow was going to be a face because he wrestled Del Rio


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cash it in!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Get him Get him!

Sick him!

GET HIM!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

HOLY SHIT ATTITUDE SANDOW

RISE ABOVE THIS


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Is this really happening?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"RISE ABOVE THIS" :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yes chants for Sandow beating Cena with a briefcase :lmao I love Orlando


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is amazing:mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Quick, Nicholas Bella run out and scream no. stop it. like Brie did when DB was gettin his ass handed to him a few weeks ago by Orton.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

RISE ABOVE THIS :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If he cashes in he's losing though. But MAN does he look good right now


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Sandow cashes in he'll still lose to Cena


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Rise bove this!!! :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Sandow doesnt win now


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

First meaningful Sandow promo & in the biggest moment since he interrupted DX. Cena's already having a positive effect on the strap.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"RISE ABOVE THIS" lol awesome


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Setsuka said:


> Just how Sandow holds the mic is stellar


just like how he holds his martini


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shouldn't the authority rescue their champion?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Rise Above This!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Sandow loses after all this :ti


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

HE'S HURT, CASH THAT MOTHERFUCKER IN NOW!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Snap!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Ungratefulness said:


> The YES chant is so over. It might stick around for a decade or more.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes/No Chants will never go away, its like What


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"Thats enough, thats enough" :lawler


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena supermode in 5.. 4.. 3.. 2..


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow wont cash in after this beat-down, his gimmick is meant to be smart... he knows Cena will make an Superman recovery.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

You're welcome :sandow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

He is cashing it in!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

My time is now :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao Cena will end up winning watch


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena to kick out at 2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

YES!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

he's gonna fail


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Lol at that glasses chick


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Sandow loses, lol.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

YES!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cash in already.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow beating up Cena :mark:

HOLY SHIT

:mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

All the little jimmies are crying...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh no if Sandow loses


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOL someone freaking out in the crowd
GO SANDOW


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Watch Cena kick out.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

CASH IT IN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh my.......


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

COME'ON SANDOW


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

[email protected]!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Cena wins after this............


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

CASH IN TIME


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is a totally badass way to do this.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

PLEASE CENA WIN :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I have a terrible feeling he won't be cashing in anyway.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Omg the kids are crying lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Wh's gonna fuck over sandow


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

And watch him kick out a two


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

He's going to lose isn't he


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

YESSSS KILL THE PIONK BITCH


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

SANDOW IS CASHING IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yessss! Get it Sandow!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

If Sandow jobs to Cena, we riot


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

YES! HE'S DOING IT! HE'S FUCKING DOING IT!!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

what the fuck


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dammit - Sandow loses his cash in op.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

in b4 Cena wins and I fucking kill myself


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Uh oh...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

O look a commercial break for Cena to catch his breath.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WTF COMMERCIAL NICE


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow's gonna lose!

Fuck!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Commercial break..... Cena wins


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

OMFGGG SANDOWWWWWW :mark:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

YES COME ON GOAT!!!!


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Going to lol when Cena wins


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

commercial? sandow aint gettin shit tonight


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cant watch


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Ohw gawd he's gonna fail isn't he???


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow's still gonna lose isn't he :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Sandow Loses we riot.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Cena somehow wins........I quit. For good. 100% serious.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Commercial break? :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Cena wins this match, expect a clusterfuck bitchfest of either unbelievable or hilarious proportions.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Is there ANY doubt that Cena's winning this?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow is so jobbing


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

IS THIS REAL LIFE!?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

AWWWWWWWW YEAH!

Great opening segment, why have they not been booking Sandow like this already?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

COME ON SANDOW, COME ON


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao :lmao going to commercial

Cena will win during the break. :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

My heart is pounding, but I fear Sandow will lose.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Good start to RAW. I don't give a fuck about Sandow usually, but this is interesting. Better than trying to explain that clusterfuck main event from last night.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WHY GIVE HIM TIME TO RECOVER
WHY COMMERCIAL BRAKE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

So how many threads will I have to close when Cena wins?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The meltdowns if Sandow loses. :lol


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

this will be exciting


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If he loses....................


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Wow, Awesome Sandow. Good job though. Justin Robert's came in a little early though.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

He is fucking losing this fpalm


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If sandow loses i'm going to freaking cry


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

A commercial break during a LIVE cash in. REALLY WWE? REALLY


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Plz no SuperCena.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh WWE......


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Commercial. Fucking. Break!!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yes yes yes! hes totally going to lose


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

He CASHED IN...Sandow CASHED IN. :mark:


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Awesome start to the show if he wins. Sandow finally doing something.

BTW - The rise above this line was :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Sandow loses


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:mark:


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow's feud for the rest of the year sorted, this will get him over massively


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow destroys Cena, he announces he's just about to cash in, and they go to a commercial. fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Commercial...... why?





























































He's losing. fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Sandow loses this (which he will) I'm going to absolutely laugh my ass off :lmao.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

What a fucking joke.. "If you want to see if Cena keeps the title, get the WWE app!" Fuck you WWE, kill yourself.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lol this is hilarious if Sandow still loses! :cena3


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

ok no way cena is losing this


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fucking ads :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't fucking ruin this....


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I still think Sandow is losing or ADR is screwing it up before the bell rings.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Commercial?

Son fuckery bout to go down. Like how Bryan got fucked when he cashed it in on Henry that one time.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

HAHA this is so frustrating, Sandow definitely going to lose here ahhh


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm rooting for Cena to win so I can laugh at everyone's bitching... LMAO


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Can see both sides.

Won for sandow would be huge lift and push. Cena having the title brings more legitimacy an prestige though.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

wtf
i don't even

This is beyond fuckery.
This is beyond HHH raping the entire fanbase while pinning everyone... this is just i don't i can't


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



hazuki said:


> He's going to lose isn't he


Yes, yes he is..... They went to commercial


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh boy... the nerd rage....it will be too much.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If you didnt have the WWE app, Cena won


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

He's gonna lose. FUCK, FUCK, FUCK. I'm done with WWE for a good while if he does.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow about to be the second to lose his cash in.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow to become the first champion to win the title in the WWE App :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow's tshirt is awesome. AND I DEF A FAN NOW!!! KICK HIS ASS SANDOW!!1 CENA SUCKS!!! :sandow:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Why the fuck would Sandow wait for him to get up?


Obviously gonna lose, probably cuz of Del Rio.


Triple threat at Survivor Series.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

We have to see the results on the WWE app.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Why an ad break now of all the times? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

How do you go to a commercial now? :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

why do i get the feel Cena is going to over come all odds and win.
The WWE isn't going to let Cena be the only failed cash in for too long


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I know Sandow is not gonna win, but please WWE prove me wrong and let Sandow win this shit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

What the fuck was that? Commercial break? Really?!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Holy shit... if he actually cashes in... Did not see this coming!

Even if he doesn't cash in, LOVE what they just did with Sandow, they just made him look like a legitimate threat to John Cena. It puts some believability in my opinion that Sandow might actually be ready to go against the top guys.

Great opening.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Pfft. COD? Blegh.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

i can see something happens and sandow not winning the title.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

FUCKING AD BREAK WHEN THE MOTHERUCKING GOAT IS CASHING IN WHAT THE FUCK!!!

I swear to fuck if he loses I'M DONE


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

one way or another sandow is going to be screwed over by "super" cena, either he loses tonight with the cash-in or he wins but loses at the next ppv


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



TaylorFitz said:


> This is a totally badass way to do this.


This. Great way to cash in...


Watch WWE fuck this up by making Cena win lol


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



TheGMofGods said:


> If Cena wins this match, expect a clusterfuck bitchfest of either unbelievable or hilarious proportions.


If Cena wins we...complain on the internet


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Since they went to commercial, something will happen, and Sandow won't cash in. The bell never rung to start the match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I have a feeling he (Sandow) will not be winning unfortunately.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This deserves a cena wins lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'd be very shocked if Sandow won


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is just like the last WWE Draft they just can't stand to have Cena on Smackdown. Damn. Wanted some cred on the WHC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mrtdg82 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena's selling is sooooo poor... I'm just waiting for the inevitable superman mode


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WAHT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK]
SANDOW IS LOOKING MENACING AS FUCK


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Keep in mind, guys. If Sandow loses, that pretty much means he's still going to get bumped up to main event status. WWE logic.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I doubt Sandow wins :no:


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow announces his cash in, then Raw cuts to adverts.

Maybe we should have listened to Michael Cole and downloaded the WWE App after all.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

SKIP THE ADS!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

And this goes to show how horrible WWE writing is.

A guy who is supposed to be smart like Sandow cashes in on a guy who is outside the ring, merely injured and not incapacitated. A smart, devious guy would never cash in under those circumstances.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cena just retained on the wwe app


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is how they get the mitb out the road and have Cena v Orton for undisputed champion


----------



## mr. (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dreading what we're all about to hear... "Your winner and still World Heavyweight Champion, John Cena"


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is my first time watching RAW in a long time and what is the first thing I see?

....Sandow cashing in against Cena and then they suddenly go to commercial break. How stupid.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Did the Ref ring the bell?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> FUCKING AD BREAK WHEN THE MOTHERUCKING GOAT IS CASHING IN WHAT THE FUCK!!!
> 
> I swear to fuck if he loses I'M DONE


You and me both.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's gonna lose. FUCK, FUCK, FUCK. I'm done with WWE for a good while if he does.


I can only imagine you with a knife in one hand and a wrist out-stretched in the other.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

With this cash in our the way it means cena can have a very long title run


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

It'll be hilarious if Sandow loses


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow will lose, bloody Del Rio will do a run in and it will end in DQ.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

watch Cena already win when they get back from commercial :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow just gonna wait for the extra long ad break to finish before cashing in?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena should just get counted out. Or someone should interfere and get Cena dq'ed.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm nervous as fuck.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Any other wrestler in the back would be retarded to stop Sandow cashing in since Cena is more of a threat


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Wait.. how do we install the app again?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

If ever a time to use the wwe app it's now, Sandow is ripping him one


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is Sandow going to find a loophole in his contract after he loses?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goddamn I shoulda fired up the app.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



unDASHING said:


> cena just retained on the wwe app


:lmao:lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow, get a fucking chair and bash his brains out before you cash in DUH!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

*Can someone please keep an eye on Pyro tonight*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I can't remember the lat time I've been this anxious for a commercial to end.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

sandow cena won't even be in the match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow is gonna lose :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Holy fuck this is happening!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck, Cena probably wins.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is the best start to a RAW in forever.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Come on Sandow!


----------



## DTG (May 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Rise Above This!

That was one of the best starts to raw in quite some time.

Sandow is relevant and imo shows he can swim with the sharks. Wish he didn't cash in though. Wanted Cena to hold the strap for a while to make it even more worthwhile for the person who took it from him.

And if Sandow loses WWE can fuck off!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Supercena mode on!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao Cena rested that whole break. Sandow is fucked


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's gonna lose. FUCK, FUCK, FUCK. I'm done with WWE for a good while if he does.


BAW GAWD Business is about to pick up unk2 :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena's gonna win and this place will crash out of rage :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Since when do you let a guy regain his composure? 

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

C'mon, ref! You wasted valuable time!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I can't believe this :lol. Isn't Cena over enough already?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Im so pissed right now. Cena JUST came back, now he will be back on the sideline for a while. Screw this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I am expecting Cena to win this in like 5 minutes or less. How sad is that?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Holy fuck balls I'm nervous


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Wow, they're going through with it.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Injured leg of Cena? Yeah, thanks Cole, GTFO


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I hope Cena losses, so he can win the title back next month and be a 15 times World Champion. 



Watch out Flair your about be surpass real soon.:cena3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

What if this is all a plot to get us to download the WWE App?

:cole3:vince5


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I wouldn't be surprised if Sandow lost actually...I don't remember a MitB winner ever losing before.

Might be a first.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Del rio interferes cena wins by dq triple threat at ss ?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

My heart is beating so fast :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Why did the refs let Cena get back up before starting the match??


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

COME ON SANDOW DO IIIIIIIT!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

GO TO THE ARM. GO TO THE FUCKING ARM.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Although I expect Cena to win due to his SUPERMAN POWAZ, that was a pretty good heel attack that Sandow did.

Too bad it was a waste because I have a feeling Cena will win.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

not to be a downer, but..


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

just wont be fair to sandow to not let him get a real win with the case, hes rlly earned his push


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

come on Sandow, please win this match


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow is so fucked. I saw this coming. Sandow will fail his cash-in to get him out of the way so they can go with their two golden boys Cena and Orton in a unification main event match for the titles at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LETS GO SANDOW!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



DarkStark said:


> *Can someone please keep an eye on Pyro tonight*


Remove all sharp objects in the vicinity, as a precaution.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



kregnaz said:


> Injured leg of Cena? Yeah, thanks Cole, GTFO


:lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Hold on, let me get my Macbook off my lap before the fuckery occurs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



CoverD said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Sandow lost actually...I don't remember a MitB winner ever losing before.
> 
> Might be a first.


Cena lost before.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Just turned on RAW...THE FUCK? SANDOWS CASHING IN?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm so nervous right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Rise above cash-in, Cena!!!!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena wins or ADR run in leading to DQ


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Since when do you let a guy regain his composure?
> 
> :ti :ti :ti


Can't cash in if opponent isn't up and in the ring. This ain't the hardcore title.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

come on Sandow is a Triple H guy no way he lets him lose...still nervous as hell.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

There's going to be a near fall on Sandow or an STF, you know it


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

So he cashes in but had to wait a few minutes for the match to begin... since when?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

if Cena retains cleanly under these circumstances i'm seriously done with this and turning the show off.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Cena wins this then the superman booking is stupid. I normally give Cena some kudos on here but Sandow losing a cash in would be too much. If he loses then he's helped to put Bryan and Sandow over in the last two months which is what he should be doing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:ti at Sandow trying to win with a pin instead of a submission


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

He isnt going to win...and we all know that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Cena wins after that beatdown. We lose.
If Sandow wins after looking like a simple Sally punk bitch for the last year. We lose.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LolCenaWins?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The rage here if Cena wins this will be glorious


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What if this is all a plot to get us to download the WWE App?
> 
> :cole3:vince5


Hope when Sandow wins (if he does), they cut to commercial so we can all witness DA BIG TITLE CHANGE on the WWE app. :vince


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

AA outta nowhere incoming


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Nope we're on for real.

#GOSANDOW


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Unless Del Rio interferes, cenawinslol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Gave a week's notice to RVD? 

Bit off there JBL...by like a lot.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

sandow could cash it yesterday..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow needs to stop dicking around take a page out of Jericho's list of 1004 holds by using an ARMBAR!!!


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

marking out like crazy :mark: :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

JBL, Cena didn't give a weeks notice to RVD. That was Punk.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The longer the match goes, the more likely Cena wins...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

How can people be complaining right now?

Monday Night Raw just opened up with Sandow beating down Cena and cashing in MITB. Who the fuck saw that coming?

Even if Sandow doesn't win, having him beat down Cena like that just showed the WWE has faith in him against Cena, if not now then down the road. Sandow will get his chance to hold the title, don't worry.

Having Sandow cash in so early to me says there will likely be a MITB at WM, because this means no more MITB holders until the next PPV...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Weeks notice to RVD?? :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Sandow to make him tap !


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



finalnight said:


> Can't cash in if opponent isn't up and in the ring. This ain't the hardcore title.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


that is not true, he just has to be in the ring, not up.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I just tune into Raw and Sandow cashes in?


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Unless someone interferes, sadly, I don't see Sandow successfully Cashing in.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Thanks JBL. Didn't know Cena cashed in on RVD


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lets go sandow!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

if they make cena over come the odds again by winning with one arm then i'll turn this shit off and catch up tomorrow with the bleacher report


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Can't cash in if opponent isn't up and in the ring. This ain't the hardcore title.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Orton cashed in on an unconscious Bryan after the Pedigree. They change the rules a lot to suit the storyline.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



abrown0718 said:


> :ti at Sandow trying to win


Fixed.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

JBL said Cena gave RVD a weeks notice to cash in his contract. You dumbass, it was RVD that cashed on Cena and Cena cashed in on CM Punk.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This supposed cash in is a full out match. LOL. WWE have just trolled us all


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Cena wins...

Many of us will be raging, that's for sure.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



checkcola said:


> I'd be very shocked if Sandow won


The only way is if Del Rio helps him win. But I will :lmao if Cena loses.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY LOOKING LIKE SUPERMAN!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

EVERY 10 MINUTES IS A FUCKING COMMERCIAL!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Another commercial! :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao commercial again :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

wtf these commercials man


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Another break.
I don't think I'll make it tonight :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

OK that was like 3 minutes between commercials.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Another commercial :lol


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cena going to win......


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

how the hell can you have ANOTHER AD 3 mins after you just came back during a friggen title match


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Win or not, Sandow hasn't looked this legit in AGES. Oh, and another FUCKING Commercial. I just can't..


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yeeesss ad break


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Another commercial? fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL???

:lmao this show fucking sucks. There NEVER used to be this many commercials.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Damn another commerical


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena will win lol


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

another fuucking commercial?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

a... again a break? wat

what the hell is going on?


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lol another brake


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Another fucking commercial?

Been a good match so far, though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Another fucking commercial!? :no:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

More commercials. :ti :ti


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

There's way too many commercials

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

You gotta be kidding me.

They were back from commercial for like TWO FUCKING MINUTES


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Adverts a fecking again:cussin:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao

Commercials = Top heel in the company


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena is winning this


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Two breaks in one match, seriously? Cena retains in the break..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Another break.... during a fucking World Title match? During a MITB cash in? WHY THE FUCK.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

commercial palooza


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

lol a commercial break during a cash in. This is a terrible first time ever scenario.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Are you fucking kidding me a commercial during a world heavyweight championship Cash in match?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> EVERY 10 MINUTES IS A FUCKING COMMERCIAL!!!!!!


Its to boost ratings


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

USA are an absolute shambles.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

These fucking greedy cunts and their adverts, taking advantage of the fans when we're actually interested :lol


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

By the way, shocker that the smackdown champion is defending his belt on RAW.

Oh look, another commercial...


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

gotta love those commercials


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I take it Pyro's on suicide watch just incase Sandow loses?


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Commercial already? Dafuq is this shit?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This obviously isn't happening, No way will they let Sandow beat him clean now, as I said they're getting the mitb out the road for Vince's Jizzfest to occur


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



GonGetGot said:


> So he cashes in but had to wait a few minutes for the match to begin... since when?


You obviously forget Daniel Bryan's first cash in attempt.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

2 Commercial breaks? 2 rest periods for John Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> How can people be complaining right now?
> 
> Monday Night Raw just opened up with Sandow beating down Cena and cashing in MITB. Who the fuck saw that coming?
> 
> *Even if Sandow doesn't win, having him beat down Cena like that just showed the WWE has faith in him against Cena, if not now then down the road. Sandow will get his chance to hold the title, don't worry*.


Bull. Shit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yall need to get the app if you dont wanna watch commercials.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

what an exciting start to raw but these fucking commercials are ruining it like seriously wtf man


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Commercial :jesse


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I just woke up and got on. Does anyone know what happened for the first segment tonight?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Haha the double commercial are you kiddding me?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WHY. WHY ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

ANOTHER FUCKING commercial. Jesus Christ Come on. My nerves can't take this shit. My hands are fucking shaking


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

inb4meltdown.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Can't see Cena losing to Sandow in a full on 15 minute match, even without limbs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> ANOTHER COMMERCIAL???
> 
> :lmao this show fucking sucks. There NEVER used to be this many commercials.


Its because when the show got better ratings companies paid MORE for the ads but now they are paying less the wWE needs to have more ads.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> How can people be complaining right now?
> 
> Monday Night Raw just opened up with Sandow beating down Cena and cashing in MITB. Who the fuck saw that coming?
> 
> ...


Have you seen how they treat MITB winners like Dolph and Swagger? What do you think is going to happen if they think a guy isn't even fit to do that? Look at the Miz. Top of the world one year, buried deep beneath the earth another.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

GonGetGot said:


> So he cashes in but had to wait a few minutes for the match to begin... since when?


Since always it ain't the hard core title.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The only reason Sandow won money in the bank in the first place was to put over Cody, and he failed and their feud flopped, Shield had to put over Cody instead

Better to let Sandow showcase Cena overcoming the odds once against in his quest to unify the titles


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Regardeless, Sandow looked badass there. The guy is looking very legit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> I take it Pyro's on suicide watch just incase Sandow loses?


in case ::ti


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I don't see Cena getting pinned here.

FUCK FUCK FUCK.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I know WWE has made some bad decisions, but come on guys. There obviously has to be something bigger here than just Sandow cashing in. You think Sandow is just gonna lose and then disappear? There's no way they'd do that with the MITB. Sandow may lose, yes, but if he does, I grantee it's going to be part of something bigger for him. I highly doubt that if Sandow loses this match he'll just be put out of the picture for good.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



HouseofPunk said:


> Two breaks in one match, seriously? Cena retains in the break..


I know, wtf!


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Dark Church said:


> lol a commercial break during a cash in. This is a terrible first time ever scenario.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's the second break during the cash in.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

That was, what, 30 seconds between these two commercial breaks?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Lord Shite said:


> :lmao
> 
> Commercials = Top heel in the company


This is actually true, it's the only thing in WWE that gets genuine heat.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena shouldn't even be able to fight after that beatdown :lmao:lmao:lmao

I guess 










has returned.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck, Sandow's totally losing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Who the fuck is booking this shit?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Vince McMahon would like to thank you all for watching Monday Night Commercials. 

Too bad we have these annoying wrestling breaks interfering with the commercial watching goodness.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

It's so obvious Cena will win....

Fuck you Cena!


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Why are the cash in rules so inconsistent? Sometimes they have to wait for the guy to get up, other times they can just pin right away.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



DatKidMog said:


> I just woke up and got on. Does anyone know what happened for the first segment tonight?


Cena comes out and cuts a promo, Sandow interrupts, attacks him and cashes in. The match is still going now


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cena returns and get 30min+ on raw. Here comes the 4.0's.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

We need Donald Trump back so we can get another commercial free Raw.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

2 ad brakes in the first 20 mins that app dosent sound so bad now


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

in portugal doesnt exist that shit so long (commercials) so damn stupid.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Isn't Survivor Series in Boston? If so, Sandow wins so Cena can win it back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



LKRocks said:


> Regardeless, Sandow looked badass there. The guy is looking very legit


Not if he just further destroyed Cena's shoulder and still loses.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

It's funny how the heart of the Sandow fans is beating fast. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cena is winning it


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Rvp20 said:


> 2 ad brakes in the first 20 mins that app dosent sound so bad now


It all makes sense. This is just a ploy to get people to DL that fucking app.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

We come back to a beaten down Cena and suddenly... FIVE MOVES OF DOOM


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm 100% sure Cena's gonna retain the title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



InMeTheyTrust said:


> Why are the cash in rules so inconsistent? Sometimes they have to wait for the guy to get up, other times they can just pin right away.


You just have to be in the ring


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



abrown0718 said:


> in case ::ti


Or :cheer:clap


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow is getting a strong push.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

come on Sandow, you are looking so weak now


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Del Rio screws Cena? hmm..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Sandow wins this, then Cena truly is going into a HBK-like role within the company. It would be the second guy he puts over in a few months


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Jesus another commercial?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Best case scenario, it ends with an interference from ADR. Sandow keeps the case.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh god


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

We all always think every cash in will fail to be fair


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

We've missed the majority of the fucking match


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The fact that Sandow can hardly beat a guy with 1 hard makes him look like pure dog shit


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When did they add glass breaking noise to the whc banner?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Way to sell by using the hurt shoulder on the shoulderblock

:lmao

DAT SELLING.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dat app!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



RenegadexParagon said:


> Isn't Survivor Series in Boston? If so, Sandow wins so Cena can win it back.


and get Cena one more title closer to flair


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cena with that yakuza boot


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is amazing. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOL, Cena's big boot is heading to Botchamania.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

In fairness to Cena, he is trying to sell that injury.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Well, at least he's selling the arm injury.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

What the fuck is this? fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Man i swear you can hear Cena talking in every match.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

this doesn look good to me


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Choke2Death said:


> It's funny how the heart of the Sandow fans is beating fast. :lol


Funny how some people are suddenly huge Sandow fans atm. :lmao

Not shocking, though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stad said:


> Man i swear you can hear Cena talking in every match.


Still not as bad as Ambrose last night.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Commentary really riding Cena's pole hard tonight.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck off Dr. Sampson


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Come on Cena just lose, you know you don't want to headline the B show.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dr Samson is the new face of the company


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Well, at least he's selling the arm injury.


Wait til he wins. Arm will be perfectly fine.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sampson, you ingrate! :sandow


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

what is Sandows finisher anyway?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

sweating like a motherfucker, haven't been this invested ina match for a very very very long time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Doc Sampson's GOATing :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Maybe the doctor stops the match?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"Doctor" Samson.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

#fuckery


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck this Dr. Sampson bullshit. Doctors have no place stopping wrestling matches


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow just got his attitude adjusted...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao Dr.Sampson


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow gets the AA :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I wonder if they will have the DR stop the match.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow you better finish this match before this match is stopped from the stupid doctor


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is going on awfully long for a cash-in match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Ok, the only way, THE ONLY WAY, possible for Sandow to win is if the doctor calls the match


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Least painful looking FU


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Funny, i thought i was with dr "Sampson".


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Doc Sampson with that screw job.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Props to Cena for seriously selling for once.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck, my heart dropped.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yea only chance here is if the doctor stops the match awarding Sandow the belt.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



TJC93 said:


> Fuck off Dr. Sampson


:argh:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

what the fuck


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dr Sampson to turn heel on Cena by choking him with a stethoscope.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow showing a clear and malicious focus on the injured arm, which is beautiful to see. Guys used to target an area and focus on it an entire match, leading to a submission maneuver or inflicting enough damage to pick up the W.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sampson is in cahoots with HHH he interrupted match last night too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is the most selling Cena has ever done


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

One does not simply beat John Cena with a neckbreaker.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena kicks out at 2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Hahahha Kicks out at 2 of course


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The fact that Sandow was even in that STF for more than a sec :lmao


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Thank You Based God sign :lmao


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Kicks out at 2...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

So the doctor is going to stop this right?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The masterlock!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena is such a cornball douche bag. "Doesn't want to win by count out!" Even Hogan would take a count out victory, he didn't give a shit.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Come the fuck on...I am about to puke if this gets any more stereotypical "John Cena"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Snapdragon said:


> This is the most selling Cena has ever done


You mean by using his injured shoulder on the shoulderblock?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

damnit, Super Cena kicks out again


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Eulonzo said:


> Funny how some people are suddenly huge Sandow fans atm. :lmao
> 
> Not shocking, though.


I've always liked him, but I wouldn't call myself a huge fan of his.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This match is making me shake a lot


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Terrible commentary by Cole to no sell the terma noose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is gold :vince3 :cena2


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is actually a really entertaining match. That second commercial kind of killed the vibe though...


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

C'MON SANDOW!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

That reaction when Sandow kicked out was amazing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao This thread is priceless right now. Imagine if Sandow loses.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

1 arm STF = Same intensity as his standard STF :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This crowd's been good so far.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is fucking hilarious :lol. Poor Sandow, losing to a guy with a fucking injury.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena wit dat new move.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

CENA DID A NEW MOVE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

CROSSFACE!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cross-face!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

holy fuck TAP


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

He's using Cenas move? Okay Sandows fucked


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Crippler crossface :|


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The forum will crash when cenawinslol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Crossfaaaace


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Crossface :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Like Cena or not this is a pretty good match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The Yes-Lock?


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Tap u bastard


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

THAT CHRIS BENOIT CROSSFACE! :mark:

I'M MARKING OUT HARD! :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The crippler crossface!!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Does Sandow even have a finisher?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Sandow loses this his already low credibility will be completely shot I mean he couldn't even beat an injured 1 armed Cena


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Crippler Crossface!!!

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Reversal.. oobvious call


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The LeBell / YES! / NO! SILENCE Lock! :O


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Unreal :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow is gonna lose man.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is going to end with the doctor stopping the match (I.E Rosado/Quillin)


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao Crossface.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Super Cena still kicks out of the "Your Welcome"


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

When was the last time Cena tapped out?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

FUCK SAKE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

OH COME ON there is no way Cena should be kicking out from that finisher with his arm hurt


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The You're Welcome is a terrible name for a finisher.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Really good start to Raw.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THIS IS MADNESS!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The "Your Welcome"? 

Who names these moves?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao this match


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

CENA KICKS OUT AT TWO lawl.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

yeah Cena is retaining. fuck


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena is OP!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

what the fuck? wasn't ever at two and cena is trying to kick out

this is fuckery beyond all levels


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This match is better than an episode of Parks and Rec :ti


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Damn it!!!! So close.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

That's his finisher?


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I hate King so much


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena kicking out of his brand new finisher. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Trifektah said:


> Cena is such a cornball douche bag. "Doesn't want to win by count out!" Even Hogan would take a count out victory, he didn't give a shit.


*That's why he's so great and to be admired by the children. :side:*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Make him tap out to his own move." Since when does Cena use the Crossface? Fucking doofus.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The your welcome? :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"John Cena is Superman" :lmao:lmao:lmao Vince just blew his load :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I hate god


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

So even the commentators are calling Cena superman.

Entertaining match-up.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"Cena may have to tap to his own move"

No King Cena doesn't use a fucking Crossface


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



#Mark said:


> Does Sandow even have a finisher?


Yeah, that Full-Nelson slam.

aka the "You're Welcome".


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

STOP KICKING OUT AT 2, ASSHOLE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Well, it is a good edge of your seat match I will say that much for it!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

John Cena is superman :lawler


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Awesome chants


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lol at a "This is Awesome" during a Cena match

This match is entertaining though, no matter who wins.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

.......Why does whoever books this shit think that fans WANT to cheer for a unbeatable Superman!?!!?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fucking hell I'm dying.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sandow is getting too many near falls. Cena is going to beat him with one.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This match made Sandow an uppercard player


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Awesome match...proof Sandow is not so fucking bad like most say lol

But it's supercena he's facing :cena


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Shaddw said:


> When was the last time Cena tapped out?


in 2003 with benoit, i think so.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

THIS IS AWESOME! Indeed it is...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Lord Shite said:


> Dr Sampson to turn heel on Cena by choking him with a stethoscope.


And get fired the next day for pulling a Daniel Bryan chokeout. :troll


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Shaddw said:


> When was the last time Cena tapped out?


Chris Beniot back in 2003 or 2004 i think


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> I've always liked him, but I wouldn't call myself a huge fan of his.


i've always been a huge fan of his since his debut, i'm a bigger fan of Sandow than i am of Cesaro


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Making Cena look even better than he already does at the expense of a really fucking talented up-and-comer is quite disgusting.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena just has too many hit points for Sandow to overcome!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dr Sampson should be helping out some members of this forum after this is over.

:lmao @ Cena SMILING while in that submission move


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yes, Orlando. This is awesome. 

LOL CENA WINS


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

And that is that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

CENA WINS LOL


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

FUCK YOU WWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WHAT THE FUCKKKKKK


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Please just fuck off Cena.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> STOP KICKING OUT AT 2, ASSHOLE.


:lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lol Cena wins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck you WWE, I'm done.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

BULL. SHIT.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

FUCKING
LOL


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck!fpalm


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Hahahahahahaha

:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5:vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5:vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LMFAO


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

hahahaha


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LULZ


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RAGE incoming!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

fucking buried........


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

IM FUCKING DONE WITH THIS COMPANY


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:ti


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck off Fuck off Fuck OFFFFFFF


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Brilliant bait and switch WWE. 

Just when you think you might get off easy. 

Super motherfucking Cena killing off Sandow's push just to rub it in.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

fucking joke, so sloppy, im out


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Un fucking believable. Why....


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

you. have. to. be. kidding. me...


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lol:lol:lol


----------



## IceColdConnor (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena wins. Commence meltdown for Sandow fans.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck this company.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

CENA DOES IT !!!!!!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fucking ridiculous. I'm done.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Goddamn it Cena...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

SUPERMAN!!!

Thats what Sandow get.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cue meltdown from the forum. 3.....2.....1


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOLL Ofcourse Superman wins


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I REALLY HATE GOD

FUCK YOU I HATE ALL OF YOU TOO


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

wow...you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

fpalm

Prepare for forum meltdown


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lol superman wins, thank you WWE


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao:lmao fucking jobber.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOLCENAWINS


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

and people say HHH buries people. Fuck you


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cenawinslol


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

FUC THE WWE
FUCK MCHAMHOn
and mnost of all
FUCK THE FUCING PINK BITCH CENA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

fuck you wwe
he doesn't even fully get the AA and he pins sandow while he had a busted arm, and leg and kickers out of shadows finisher

fuck u


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Wow. super Cena strikes again


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Getting real tired of this Super Cena shit...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The champ is here! :lol


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Ah FFS. Cena really does not need that type of booking.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

*RIP PYRO*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Good lord.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

arrive
cash in
cena wins lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

FFS fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I feel empty inside...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Damn. :\


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

R.I.P Damien Sandow. You had so much potential.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao this company!

Sandow is officially irrelevant


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

What's the fucking point? What is the fucking point??

I'm so done.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Pyro is on Death Watch now.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cuss:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOLCENAWINS.

But that was a great match. I watched it on the app too so i saw the whole thing.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

trololol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

so was there ever rlly a reason sandow got the case to begin with??


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


Superman lives!


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

-___-


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WOW...no comment.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Hate or love the decision, Sandow and Cena just put on an incredible match. I really look forward to seeing Sandow make waves in the future.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena3


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Hahahahahaha Sandow not ready get over it


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

and this is why I don't buy PPV's.

Cena probably wanted someone else on the 'messed up the cash in list'


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fucking hell. fpalm

FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU CENA.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOLCENAWINS!LOLCENAWINS!LOLCENAWINS!LOLCENAWINS!LOLCENAWINS!LOLCENAWINS!LOLCENAWINS!LOLCENAWINS!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WHAT?!?!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

SANDOW GOT SCREWED!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You and me both.


see ya


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Best of luck in your future endeavors, Sandow. :\


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Goes back to eating Cheetos


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

And to nobody's surprise...Cena Burys another star, the MITB, and makes people want to puke...welcome back


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

GOD DAMMIT :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena3 CENA :cena3 ALWAYS :cena3 WINS


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Welp that sucks.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

fuck this 
i quit

have fun guys 
I'm out


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

OH MY FUCKING GOD...WHY??!!!...FUCK YOU CENA!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:buried


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Great match. Fuck the ending


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Haha wow, what a waste of mitb. Feel bad for Sandow.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh for the love of mercy.. :lol
I wish I could say I was surprised.
The rage over the interwebs must be astonishing.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Bullshit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU CENA.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

great match but....:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

What was I just saying today about Cena not being willing to put others over? Yep, here you have it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

SMH


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

And that's that for Sandow, with that MITB out of the way, the march toward Title Unification can begin


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOLZZZ


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena3 I won


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yeeeeeep. No surprise.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Well, there goes Sandow's chance of becoming WHC. Del Rio will become champion again sooner than he ever will.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao :lmao :lmao 










:cena2 GOLDEN BOY OVERCOMING THE ODDS!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

FUCK!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

W...T....F....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lol Cena has buried more people than I can even count at this point.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lol :lmao :lol :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena5 DID YOU EXPECT ANYTHING ELSE :vince5
The forum is lagging so bad now :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Where's Pyro? Where's Pyro?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

i'm turning Raw off and exiting this thread.. considering quitting watching wrestling for a while now, that was the worst thing i've seen in 15 years of watching the product.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

He's baaaaaaaack! :cussin:

Good match though.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

How does Sandow look at himself in the mirror right now? wow...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

CENA IS GOD!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Buried.....

This is why WWE sucks soooo bad right now.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cena is keep the world title.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

AHZHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AT ALL YOU FUCKIN SANDOW MARKS!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Well this is annoying.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Good. Sandow isn't championship material. Wish you people would realize that.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

So Sandow lost his MiTB?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Surely none of you thought Cena was going to lose


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao poor pyro.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WHY THE FUCK IS CENA BOOKED LIKE THIS!?!?!? For years


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

You know,I take back what I said. Sandow = Buried


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

back to jobbing sandow!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena winning is what best for the WHC. You can't expect Sandow to win it with his current booking. Him winning it would devalue it.

Build him up first.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

OMG HE OVERCUMMED ALL THE ODDS N BEAT HIM WITH 1 ARM JOHN CENAAAAA :jose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*









A trip and a half this company is. Amazing. :lmao


Wow :lmao
Just...:lmao :ti
Wow..


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

feel sorry for sandow....


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
Fuck you.
































Fuck you.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

OH MY GOD


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck off JBL. That was awesome? No douche. Cena winning had nothing to do with it.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena gave Sandow his first great match ever


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Why the fuck did he get the briefcase?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!¡ :ti :to :cena3 :vince3 greatest moment ever!!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Somebody look in Pyro's garage to make sure he's not hanging from a ceiling beam.

Anyway, dumb move. I like the vicious Sandow, but come on. Was it so important to put Cena over again? Is this Cena's new gimmick? That he's Superman? Some things never change.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Did JBL just call Cena 'superman' LOLL im done! ROTL


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

ahahah. I find this sad that Cena won.... lol


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The ONLY reason I'll say I'm sort of glad Cena won is I hate really short title reigns and I don't want Cena to pass Flair. Other than that Sandow looked good tonight and should have won. This better be leading to title unification down the road.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



LigerJ81 said:


> So Sandow lost his MiTB?


yes, he officially cashed it in


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

great match, wrong winner


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LMAO, they are clearly trolling us now .


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WWE are on an unstoppable mission to piss off fans


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Another PPV rematch, wow WWE
and you want people to buy your PPVs


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Comes back 4 months early and wins 2 long matches in 2 nights after being destroyed


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena starts RAW over the main event storyline, Sandow fails his cash in on an injured guy, and two commercial breaks within the span of a minute. We're off to a fucking great start to RAW huh.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Can you smell Orton vs Cena champion vs champion at WM30?????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena has officially taken that shovel from Triple H.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I knew it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao thread meltdown, priceless. Pyro and BruceBlitzed are having strokes right now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Where's Pyro? Where's Pyro?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Under-Nestimated?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



RyanPelley said:


> Fuck off JBL. That was awesome? No douche. Cena winning had nothing to do with it.


I like how they turned the fans chanting about match quality into Cena winning :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Lmao:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena4 :cena4 :cena4 :cena4

I still can't :lmao :lmao :lmao

With one arm and one leg at the end :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Can't believe anyone actually thought Sandow would win. Yeah right. Cena losing the WHC that fast...please.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

That's really fucking pathetic that Sandow couldn't beat a fucked up Cena. Sandow is done.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"He really is superman" has been said about 5000000000000000x. awful


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yay rematches!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Sandow is done. Buried. SuperCena is back... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is both irritating and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Teasing a Shield breakup there?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Where's Pyro? Where's Pyro?


He's passed on to the other side. This was just too much for him.

And:




KuritaDavion said:


> "What just happened?"
> 
> Should be the WWE motto.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Welp, The Shield is splitting up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Best WHC match in a long time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Shield tension?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Haters be damned. Cena was simply overcoming the odds! :cena4


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



bjnelson19705 said:


> Well, there goes Sandow's chance of becoming WHC. Del Rio will become champion again sooner than he ever will.


Oh fuck off, Sandow will get the strap soon.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lol.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

WHY DO I HAVE TO LEAVE FOR WORK AS THE ONLY MATCH I WANT TO SEE IS COMING ON?

I have a sad, y'all.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

another rematch :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The Shield bout to break up.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

uh oh....i didn't like those looks from Roman and Seth at Dean.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

That was a good opening match to the show. Hopefully WWE just doesn't drop Sandow and use this loss to maybe continue feuding with Cena and evolve his character into becoming more aggressive.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Well COLOUR ME SURPRISED, yet another PPV rematch.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Good old WWE lining up to suck off Cena while the audience boos.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Possible split?

Reigns ain't look happy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

For moment there, those two look like they were about jump Dean.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Great...now Dean will drop the title.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Usually I don't comment on Cena wins when things like this happen but even I will say that was pretty disgusting.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

John Cena with that shovel on Damien Sandow.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Shield match next. My poor heart can't take anymore!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

They should have just put the briefcase on someone they were planning on pushing.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This is why people don't order PPVs, the re-matches happen the next night.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

See kids, if you eat your vitamins and say your prayers, you too can overcome repeated chair and stair shots to the arm!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Big E's face is hilarious :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

And now Ambrose loses his title too, if I'm not mistaken...
What a night. Man I'm not high enough for this shit...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dean Ambrose "The Baddest Man Alive"


Ambrose vs Mike Tyson book it!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

This cunt would bury Hogan from the 80s


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

i never thought cena would lose im not an idiot, i just want to know why they gave sandow the case to begin with. just lazy writing that they dont even care to follow up on


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Did anyone else feel some discontent from Reigns and Rollins towards Ambrose there?


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Strange winning the cash-in but not successfully using it. Where does Sandow go from here?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Vyacheslav Grinko said:


> The ONLY reason I'll say I'm sort of glad Cena won is I hate really short title reigns and I don't want Cena to pass Flair. Other than that Sandow looked good tonight and should have won. This better be leading to title unification down the road.


I agree with this. Though this could've been avoided by, you know, not having Cena cash in and instead building up Sandow to his victory. But, you know, effort etc etc


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Oh my god. I *hate* it when they do rematches of the PPV the next night on Raw. Like why the fuck did I buy the PPV? We have 2 rematches... so far.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dat Shield breakup tease.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

lol the shield is over soon,one year was long enough anyways. :hayley1


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



seannnn said:


> Teasing a Shield breakup there?


Glad I wasn't the only one who caught that. Reigns and Rollins glaring at Ambrose there for a sec


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



seannnn said:


> Teasing a Shield breakup there?


No


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Trifektah said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

oh Sandow, why did you even get that briefcase?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The IWC to be trolled tonight. :HHH2


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Lex Luthor can't even beat Superman with a Kryptonite ring :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Sigh. They look so complacent.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



TaylorFitz said:


> Did anyone else feel some discontent from Reigns and Rollins towards Ambrose there?


You mean, did we feel some camera snatching? Yes.


----------



## deanvman (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

That's Sandow going down a Barrett route then...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena bulding dem new stars. He cares. We swear, he does.

:vince5


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yeah.. Sandow losing didn't surprise me at all. I had no real reaction when it happened. I want to be annoyed but WWE have been shitting over all my favorites for too long that I'm so used to crap like this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*










This company I swear man


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

so what was the point of jobbing sandow all this time while he had MITB just have him job the cash in with no pay off?

Its one thing if Sandow was looking strong and lost the cash him but he has been jobbing since winning it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

STARBUCK BETTER FIX DAT THREAD TITLE

:cena4


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Good to see folks catching all of that. Dean is cutting the best promos in the game right now, and no one is even close to his delivery. The other two are jealous, and it's obvious. Dean will turn on them, and yes The Shield is finally going to split up. History is going to be made tonight with these three men respectively.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

You know honestly, I should be mad, but Cena's trolling and seeing the forum's meltdown is actually rather amusing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Reigns and Rollins pissed at cocky-ass Ambrose


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fuck you WWE, I'm done.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

OH shit why is everyone saying 'shield break-up'? I missed that tiny little segment. What happened folks


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

So...who the fuck is in the World title picture anyway?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



TaylorFitz said:


> Did anyone else feel some discontent from Reigns and Rollins towards Ambrose there?


Yes. I think that was the point.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Remember when Sandow won the MITB? It was the match of the night and this is the final result of it.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



ggd said:


> Strange winning the cash-in but not successfully using it. Where does Sandow go from here?


*GASP*........ There will be a rematch!


----------



## dafo93 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Was that a subtle hint at a Shield breakup in the near future there? With Ambrose going on a tangent about himself and Reigns & Rollins just staring at him with discontent..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



deanvman said:


> That's Sandow going down a* Barrett *route then...


Oh God I hope not. What WWE did to him, nobody deserves that. Hopefully he makes a big return in the UK RAW


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Shield Triple Threat at Mania XXX!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



dmccourt95 said:


> This cunt would bury Hogan from the 80s


Easily would. Not enough vitamin taking would help Hogan.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Did you hear those 'this is awesome' chants!? That's why Cena will hold the title for the next 5 years!" :vince5


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena is worse than hogan
13 fucking titles and he can't do the job for one new guy


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



birthday_massacre said:


> so what was the point of jobbing sandow all this time while he had MITB just have him job the cash in with no pay off?
> 
> Its one thing if Sandow was looking strong and lost the cash him but he has been jobbing since winning it.


It's the WWE. Logic does not exist here.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Nostalgia said:


> Yeah.. Sandow losing didn't surprise me at all. I had no real reaction when it happened. I want to be annoyed but WWE have been shitting over all my favorites for too long that I'm so used to crap like this.


My brother and I just about spat out our drinks at that bullshit finish.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I'm sure Cena/Del Rio/Sandow triple threat will happen at Survivor Series. Should be a good match.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Trifektah said:


>


I'm dying. :lmao


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Well that was stupid. So not even an injured Cena can be stopped? How he is going to lose when his injury gets better?

Not that I ever believed that Sandow would win against Cena, but they could have done something to let Sandow live another day instead of having him lose the briefcase the night after Cena wins the title. All that time of Sandow having the briefcase and jobbing out constantly was just a waste.

Time to turn to football.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

if cena had 4 broken limbs i would of still put my house on cena winning.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Dissapointed Sandow lost his Briefcase but he sure did prove he could be a top player tonight. Great match but a waste of the briefcase tbh.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

this


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Well, I think this is it for Sandow. I don't see him getting a WHC match ever again...or at least not in a long time.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The thing is if WWE actually had any creative skills right now they could of done so many things to get the case from Sandow and give it to someone else. They could of had Sandow lose a stipulation match against someone. But nope they made him lose to a guy with one arm who took a beating from chairs and the steel steps not to mention 2 finishers. 
I don't think Sandow is ready to be champion but that was designed purely to make Cena look like a super god again. That shit needs to end.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Imagine the size of the Sandow loses MITB Cah- In thread.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Looks like shield are going to turn face on ambrose based on tha last shield promo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> STARBUCK BETTER FIX DAT THREAD TITLE
> 
> :cena4


Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13 Cenawinslol!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Okay, now seriously. Getting over the ending, that was an incredible match. Sandow looked bad with the fact that he lost clean after exploiting the arm but his performance was excellent and he should get an opportunity in the main event properly after this.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



ChristianMB1 said:


> Why the fuck did he get the briefcase?


So he could lose it.

So Cena's failed cash in record goes.

So i'll bet he (Cena) enjoyed being the one who achieved this goal


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Wouldn't be surprised if Rollins and Reigns cost Ambrose the belt against Big E. Hoping it won't happen though, since Langston getting a clean title win would be great to see and much more productive for his future.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Shield break-up tease... Could be an interesting Raw. It happens everyweek but these commercials are so annoying, don't know how you Americans can put up with them so often.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

im in a mix of hysterics and rage


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

First Raw I've tuned in for in over a month. Just took it off series link, went to bed and I think it will be a lot longer before I tune back in.

One of the worst booking decisions I've seen if not the worst.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



JEKingOfKings said:


> So...who the fuck is in the World title picture anyway?


No one will want to after that fuckery


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I was so SURE Reigns was going to say something to Dean after he said he was the dominate guy or whatever, he was acting like sort of a dick toward Roman and Seth there.. just a tease.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*










It's like they're aware of the meme now and just say fuck it Cena's winning anyway. :cena5


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I feel really sorry for the performer. 
Being told that: "We don't think you have what it takes to be a World Champion. You're going out there and you'll job clean to a one armed John Cena" must suck


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Now they just need to drop ADR's rematch and Cena can feud with a returning Barrett.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Hypno said:


> Welp, The Shield is splitting up.



Would love to see Reigns go solo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



kokepepsi said:


> Cena is worse than hogan
> 13 fucking titles and he can't do the job for one new guy


Yep. Not even close. People thought Hogan was bad. Cena is on awhole other level as far burying talent goes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Goes back to eating Cheetos


Gimme the Cheetos.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Gotta overcome those odds! :cena2:vince3:vince2:cena3:cena5

Vintage Cena :cole3


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Forgot it was the night after ppv, which means rematches all night.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

cena next feud will like be the next star who join hhh.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Shield jobber entrance


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Clap Clap Clap!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

LOL Shield got the jobber entrance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

That is Superman booking, not what Bryan has been getting.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> this


I'm not even mad. So much :lmao :lmao right now


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

come on E.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

DAT AMBROSE PROMO. :ambrose :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Raw_was_War said:


> This is why people don't order PPVs, the re-matches happen the next night.


SMH , what the deal with all this rematches tonight? We need to go back to a jobber format so this guys can only wrestle eachother on PPVs


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Big E about to whoop some ass


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

If Ambrose loses the servers are going to explode from the anger of the members here. 

Honestly I loved the match. I think this will work better for Sandow in the long run. This has to lead somewhere with them. I think we'll see a mean streak from Sandow that he really has been lacking.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

nip slip by Big E


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Jobber entrance….. WWE is just shitting all over all of my favourites tonight aren't they?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

dem stitches on Big E's face


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Big Dog said:


> Now they just need to drop ADR's rematch and Cena can feud with a returning Barrett.


Child please.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



kokepepsi said:


> Cena is worse than hogan
> 13 fucking titles and he can't do the job for one new guy


He's jobbed for loads of up and comers but yeah he should have done this one too


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

He needs five


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Really gutted. Feel so bad for Sandow, the damn guy has been booked so shit, yet carries himself well and his gimmick.

They should of let him cash in on a bigger stage to win and heel it up. 

Fuck you Cena, I was glad Cena got the belt yesterday, but I never expected Sandow to cash in in Cena and nobody should lose their cash in, the crowd was half and half. 

Fuck sake Jesus.


BIG BOOTY BROWN


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Street Fight...Falls Count Anywhere...Tables Match. 

You realize those are all basically the same, right? The only difference is that the finish of the Tables match has to end with a table bump.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

At least big e got rid of the bikini.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Complete bullshit. As if Cena wins with tht crap finisher.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Big Dog said:


> Now they just need to drop ADR's rematch and Cena can feud with a returning Barrett.


I'd like that. Plus they actually have legit history (Nexus much?)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Over 1500 people viewing the Raw forum.

The cash-in opening the show CENA WINS is Best For Business :vince5


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Big E finally getting that shine again. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Christ that collision


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Why is Punk and Ryback wrestling again??


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

At least he better than Ice Train.


Ice Train was worse than Khali.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

DID DEAN JUST GET THE JOBBER'S ENTRANCE?? Yeah, he's losing. fpalm


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

It's okay everybody, John Cena is an incredible human being.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I think we need to enforce a suicide watch tonight just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

No black and white for blood?


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Why is everyone complaining about Sandow losing? He looked strong in defeat, and will probably get a rematch and win. If you honestly thought Cena was losing the title the night after he won it you're dumb. Also dat Shield breakup foreshadowing?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Absolutely ridiculous. Even worse than I imagined. Sandow hit Cena with every ing and his finisher and it still wasn't enough. That's the best example of superman booking when it comes to Cena that you can point to.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Here comes Stevie Ray


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I can only imagine the rage if Dean loses tonight. Vince shitting on us tonight.:lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Big E sucks ass. Ezekial Jackson v.2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Ambrose falling victim to Big E's titty stampede of death in slo-mo was some funny shit. Dat gash on Langson's face, though. :O


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

"Paid to see Ambrose" sign.

I see you Boo and I feel you.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

well they made Cena look good again, even with that kayfabe arm injury. He still wins.
bad decision even make sandow cash in night after Cena winning the title


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Prestigious United States Championship.. hahahaha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Chrome said:


> It's like they're aware of the meme now and just say fuck it Cena's winning anyway. :cena5


Right click/save as.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



KuritaDavion said:


> Child please.


Got to keep the hope up.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Cena vs Orton at Survivor series please in Boston :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

I like Big E. Hopefully he takes the title.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

3 ain't enough man I need 5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Rollins and Reigns cost Ambrose the belt against Big E. Hoping it won't happen though, since Langston getting a clean title win would be great to see and much more productive for his future.


yeah the are going to try to help him keep it but fail and Big E will win.
thus starting up a feud.

and now with cole commenting on it, its a given they will break up shortly


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Yes Cole. The "prestigious" US Title.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Big E is better as a face than a heel.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Big E needs to change that theme.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Let's go Big E chants :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Clique said:


> Over 1500 people viewing the Raw forum.
> 
> The cash-in opening the show CENA WINS is Best For Business :vince5


1100 in the thread alone. :vince2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The bad part about Cena winning is the shitload of Cena threads that will clog General WWE tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



The Sandrone said:


> Absolutely ridiculous. Even worse than I imagined. Sandow hit Cena with every ing and his finisher and it still wasn't enough. That's the best example of superman booking when it comes to Cena that you can point to.


If you're doing title unification between Cena/Orton at Mania, Sandow has no place in the world title scene anyway.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Big E needs to change that theme.


No, I love it.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

wtf is the point of having a match after hell in a cell match. Hell in a cell should always be a feud ender.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

well this match is over


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Nip slip.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Last night's PPV was very sub-par, Battleground and NOC were terrible, and this to start of Raw? What happened to the great product we had over the summer?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

The Shield arrives.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Damn bro.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> 1100 in the thread alone. :vince3


Why are there so many guests?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Another dumb match finish....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

:lmao
Dat booty just can't go over the ropes like that.


----------



## rpaj (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Did I miss anything the first 40mins? I saw Cena got his ass kicked by Sandow but had to step out for a bit. Is it worth watching back?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Shield matches always gotta end with some bullshit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

It's not even just that Cena won. But it's that he won after just coming back from shoulder surgery AND just had his shoulder destroyed before the match. Makes Sandow look even weaker than just a regular loss to a healthy Cena.

Sandow got hit hard with that shovel by Cena tonight. Damn shame.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Cena(c) vs Sandow vs Del Rio at SS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tag match brother!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

here go 
six man TAG MATCH


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Everyone who is mad by Sandow losing...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Hold up, playa!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Incoming Teddy Long tag team match?!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

6 Man Tag incoming.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Here we go the standard Shield vs Usos + 'Enter new superstar every week' match


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA!!!


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

6 man tag? ok...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Mandatory three man tag match coming next.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, I didn't see that coming...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

tag match playa


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Another pointless title match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

We gonna have a tag match playa playa.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Brad Maddox taking charge


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

I forgot Brad Maddox existed.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Can't get over the fact that Sandow lost to a one-armed man. talk about a burial


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Is Ambrose's knee more fucked up than they're leading on?
Da fuck?

This company. I just..


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Hold on a minute playas


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Brad is Teddy Long 2.0, playa


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Hang on playa! If you want to fight so much, why don't we make it a tag team match!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

A random Brad Maddox appears


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

"Six man tagggg!"


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Of course a tag match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Teddy Long would be proud


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

How many times have we had an impromptu 6 man tag now


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why would the Shield give a fuck? Ambrose keeps the Title. This match is pointless now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

DAT PREDICTABILITY.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

What's with all these commercials?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Hmmm six man tag team match? This shit is so predictable.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Rollins: I aint gotta listen to you LOOOOOL


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Maddox: HOLD ON A MINUTE PLAYAS!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Should be a good match because all Shield 6-Man tags are good as a general rule.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Sigh.. no body makes dem tag matches like Teddy


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

"I don't have to listen to you....." 


smh


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

So is every "match" just gonna lead us up to a real match?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Could Maddox have sounded more predictable and bored there?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Why do they even bother with these impromptu tag matches. JUST BOOK THE FUCKING TAG MATCH TO BEGIN WITH!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

The Usos basically just exist to save guys from 3-on-1 Shield beatdowns. Big E Langston must be about the eighth guy they've saved now in the past few months.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> It's not even just that Cena won. But it's that he won after just coming back from shoulder surgery AND just had his shoulder destroyed before the match. Makes Sandow look even weaker than just a regular loss to a healthy Cena.
> 
> Sandow got hit hard with that shovel by Cena tonight. Damn shame.


Cena is Superman.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

:lmao :lmao Teddy's so pissed off right now. Dat gimmick infringement.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*

Maddox making it a six-man tag = Teddy Long busting a nut somewhere.



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah the are going to try to help him keep it but fail and Big E will win.
> thus starting up a feud.
> 
> and now with cole commenting on it, its a given they will break up shortly


Sadly that didn't happen, since Big E just got short-changed of the U.S. Title yet again for the second day in a row.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Shield and Rhodes/Goldust have been the best thing over the past two months. Watch them fuck them over, too.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Here we go the standard Shield vs Usos + 'Enter new superstar every week' match


In bored of it too, same shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

So shouldn't the Usos be feuding with the Rhodes Brothes since you know they got the championship match over them?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Arrive make tag match leave.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

lmao "i dont have to listen to you!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Big Dog said:


> Got to keep the hope up.


There is no hope. There is no justice. There is no sanity. 

Once you get past that the show's fine.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*



Amber B said:


> Is Ambrose's knee more fucked up than they're leading on?
> Da fuck?
> 
> This company. I just..


what makes it worse is big e was supposed to be feuding with Axel.

this feud is just thrown together.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

hang on fellows! some tag team action on its way !


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Trifektah said:


> Big E sucks ass. Ezekial Jackson v.2


Get that shit out of here. Big E can actually move in the ring. Jackson just did powerslams.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*



Trifektah said:


> Why do they even bother with these impromptu tag matches. JUST BOOK THE FUCKING TAG MATCH TO BEGIN WITH!





Brad Maddox jus doing his job, playa!


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

If they still do tag team matches atleast have teddy make it, more entertaining when he does it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

Maddox in that Teddy Long status!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

stupid move from wwe unless Sandow violated wwe Wellness Program


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This company deserves a slow clap from everybody...even those currently in the womb


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Better yet, why the fuck are the Uso's still feuding with The Shield? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy shit, this...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This turn singles matches into tag matches happens every fucking Raw, and most SmackDowns.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

GonGetGot said:


> lmao "i dont have to listen to you!"


That's right, they don't! :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LOSING CLEAN TO A ONE-ARMED MAN AFTER AMBUSHING HIM FOR FUCK'S SAKE

YES I'M HAVING A MELTDOWN


----------



## dafo93 (Jun 14, 2012)

Shield will lose the tag team match, then they'll start arguing...more break up teases etc


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*



King Gimp said:


> Everyone who is mad by Sandow losing...


Not mad, just annoyed as fuck.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe The Shield will get in each other's way enough in this match to cause an implosion?


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Atleast we don't need to see Shield vs Bryan again.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*



Happenstan said:


> Could Maddox have sounded more predictable and bored there?


I'm guessing he was asleep on a couch in the Gorilla position, Triple H smacked him on the head with a miniature shovel and told him to get his ass out there, say 'his bit' and then go back to sleep when he's done.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Legasee said:


> Not mad, just annoyed as fuck.


Ditto


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler's Tweet:

"hell of a job @TheDamienSandow 
took yourself to a whole new level

but its almost like @JohnCena is on his OWN level
#RAW"

Dafuq? What happened to Dolph "I hate Cena" Ziggler?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The fuck is a Mofy?:lol


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

This company must have memory loss


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This match has lots of potential. Them Usos & Shield chemistry :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

the fox said:


> stupid move from wwe unless Sandow violated wwe Wellness Program


He looks like the pillsbury doughboy lately, so not likely. This was just tying up a loose end as they build towards title unification and a chance to showcase John Cena.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



rpaj said:


> Did I miss anything the first 40mins? I saw Cena got his ass kicked by Sandow but had to step out for a bit. Is it worth watching back?


Oh, nothing in particular. An impromptu match began between Cena and Sandow. After looking as though Cena's UK tour was going to be cancelled, he miraculously overcame the odds to pin Sandow cleanly sans an arm and a leg.

... I think Sandow cashed in his Money in the Bank briefcase or something, too. Either way, I don't think anyone's too bother my the events transpired.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

What the hell. Barred? What's so wrong with just saying he was banned? I don't understand.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

not mad either, i just dont get there choices in the writing, anyone else agree with me


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I should've watched Love & Hip Hop from the jump.


The good shit on RAW don't happen until the top of the hour and final 15-20 minutes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Ziggler's Tweet:
> 
> "hell of a job @TheDamienSandow
> took yourself to a whole new level
> ...


That tweet is sarcasm, he is saying how Cena did not let him go over e.g Cenas level


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Ziggler's Tweet:
> 
> "hell of a job @TheDamienSandow
> took yourself to a whole new level
> ...


"COME ON, YOU KNOW @JohnCena CANT PUT ON THE STF....

u know, bc of his injured arm ?"

I think he's alive and well :side:


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Ziggler's Tweet:
> 
> "hell of a job @TheDamienSandow
> took yourself to a whole new level
> ...


Got himself in trouble backstage apparently, probably is just sarcasm though


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ggd said:


> Atleast we don't need to see Shield vs Bryan again.


Are you kidding? This fuckery would at least be bearable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> LOSING CLEAN TO A ONE-ARMED MAN AFTER AMBUSHING HIM FOR FUCK'S SAKE
> 
> YES I'M HAVING A MELTDOWN



Sandow will lose to Zach Gowen next!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

ggd said:


> Atleast we don't need to see Shield vs Bryan again.


not yet anyway


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Ziggler's Tweet:
> 
> "hell of a job @TheDamienSandow
> took yourself to a whole new level
> ...


By saying Cena is on his "own level" I think it's Dolph's way of saying Cena never loses, gets special treatment, booked strong, etc.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

checkcola said:


> He looks like the pillsbury doughboy lately, so not likely. This was just tying up a loose end as they build towards title unification and a chance to showcase John Cena.


Means nothing.


Ricardo failed before.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hbk next


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If I was Big E, I'd be even more pissed. Random tag match over his scheduled title match? :kobe


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know if I should bake a cake, watch Beyond Scared Straight on DVR or contemplate experimenting with crack cocaine.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Ziggler's Tweet:
> 
> "hell of a job @TheDamienSandow
> took yourself to a whole new level
> ...


Dolph Ziggler to be the next TNA World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AMBROSE FACE :lmao


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Think i'd rather watch the match in silence than hear those 3 idiots on commentary.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

Is ambrose hurt or what?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can only imagine what Cena would do to Zack Gowen in a match.

Yikes.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice ddt


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

This is going to be the second "Ortons Title Celebration" in 3 months. I;m so over that shit of a main storyline. Everyone was so fucking pumped when H first screwed Bryan but man have they really fucked it up...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Ziggler's Tweet:
> 
> "hell of a job @TheDamienSandow
> took yourself to a whole new level
> ...


probably been told to toe the company line or else


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Ziggler's Tweet:
> 
> "hell of a job @TheDamienSandow
> took yourself to a whole new level
> ...


I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic. The job part probably refers to him losing.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The fuck was with Ambrose selling that kick like he was suffering a stroke? :lol


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

DAMMIT WERE GONNA SHAKE THINGS UP TONIGHT! :vince


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> By saying Cena is on his "own level" I think it's Dolph's way of saying Cena never loses, gets special treatment, booked strong, etc.


Dolph using DAT euphemism to rip on this shitty booking. At lest officials will probably not penalize him for that one.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Say what you want, but at least fucks are given...


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

dmccourt95 said:


> Dolph Ziggler to be the next TNA World Heavyweight Champion


What's Zolph Diggler doing in the impact zone?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I still think the Uso's are the best tag team in the company.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Reverse!!!!"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I miss Teddy Long, I don't care what the haters say!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine (Aug 26, 2013)

"Reverse"



are they over micing the ring lately?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Fuck this shit, will watch HBK then go to bed. Show will interrupt Orton, can't be arsed to stay up to see that. What a clusterfuck WWE is right now...


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I don't know if I should bake a cake, watch Beyond Scared Straight on DVR or contemplate experimenting with crack cocaine.


Experiment with DMT instead :


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Those 4-5 work great together but what's the point anymore?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't know if I should bake a cake, watch Beyond Scared Straight on DVR or contemplate experimenting with crack cocaine.


Bake me a cake, boo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really don't appreciate Big Booty Brown's new gear. Covering up all that donk. 
Shame.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> By saying Cena is on his "own level" I think it's Dolph's way of saying Cena never loses, gets special treatment, booked strong, etc.


Yep, Dolph is being passive aggressive to have plausible deniability "... but all I'm doing is complimenting Cena on twitter"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ambrose's selling from that Shelton Benjamin-like spinning kick.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to say this, but I almost give no fucks about Shield six-man matches now. I don't care how good they are, they happen every single fucking week and the excitement factor is pretty much gone.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> What's Zolph Diggler doing in the impact zone?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He got buried so far, he appeared in the impact zone


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Ambrose fell back outside the ring before langston touched him. He's so fucking bad in the ring.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rollins takes the best bumps, bar none



Ungratefulness said:


> Ambrose fell back outside the ring before langston touched him. He's so fucking bad in the ring.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's vastly overrated on this site


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DOUBLE SPEAR :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT DOUBLE SPEAR!!!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Double spear :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Epic spear


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow great double spear by reigns


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dat Spear tho.....


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The Young Bucks are jealous of those superkicks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Roman Reigns with that double spear.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking Shield bitches! 

They fuck you up because fuck you that's why!!!


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

SPEAR


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DOUBLE SPEAR BABAY!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Double spear!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Double spear. 

So yeah, the Usos are out of the title picture.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Reigns is a monster.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well ok guess the Shield have lost a few lately..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Roman Fucking Reigns with that Double Spear


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

roman, the single best spear in wrestling


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Finally my boys win a match again! Reigns is a beast!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

nice double spear


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Yep, Dolph is being passive aggressive to have plausible deniability "... but all I'm doing is complimenting Cena on twitter"


Exactly.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy fuck @ that double-Spear. :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Reigns! With DAT Spear :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hoooooo lord, dat spear.

Take the god damn wheel, Jesus.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dat double spear.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Loved that double spear


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rollins and Reigns proving they can get things done!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JBL needs to stop saying the shield have made the biggest team impact in the history of wrestling. The 4 horsemen, free birds and NWO all made bigger impacts.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

What am I missing. I'm in traffic.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HBK to kick off the second hour


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns black is all out tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Shiled = A Minotaur, a Ninja, and a Psychopath!


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

teddy long is trending on twitter :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Rob Trujillo went HAM...I mean Roman Reigns :troll
:hbk SHIZZLE TIME


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Funny that people are still impressed by a spear.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Randy Orton is going to have a live sex celebration with himself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That wasn't subtle at all. Ambrose bout to get shook the fuck up.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shawn hasn't looked like that in a little bit. :deandre


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> What am I missing. I'm in traffic.


Sandow cash in!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

WTF was that rambling from Lawler?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Look at how Reigns is looking Ambrose…incoming Shield breakup


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope Eva Marie get's fucking canned.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns with those quick glares to Dean and Seth post-match, plus winning the match for his team all on his own by hitting a double spear? Fuck yes, bring on the Roman Reigns singles push to the moon. :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fucking hell what a spear. Reigns is amazing.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Those 4-5 work great together but what's the point anymore?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Excellent point. The fact that WWE does these matches all the time to the point of nausea just kills interest in feuds. I'm tired as hell of Bryan vs Shield, as well. And Orton vs Bryan. And Rhodes vs Shield.

And I'm not gonna even get into matches like Sheamus/Ziggler, Orton/Ziggler, Kofi/Orton, Sheamus/Barrett, Orton/Barret and whatnot.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That superkick pic looked odd


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

REIGNS.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Shield is victorious


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lmao at the title change for this thread


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Fred Spoila said:


> teddy long is trending on twitter :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

"Shawn Michaels doesn't owe anyone a explanation" But he will be up next to give a explanation. :lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Asenath said:


> What am I missing. I'm in traffic.


Sandow cashed in on Cena and lost.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

so Sandow lost his cash in?

Fuck this company. For christ sake.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

assassin's creed 4 and Drake??


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Why is Total Divas still on the air? fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Reigns black is all out tonight.


*NIGHTY NIGHT!*
:lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Sandow cash in!


Saw that. Didn't care. The Shield win? Very important.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

dmccourt95 said:


> WTF was that rambling from Lawler?


Sounds like Lawler all the time on commentary.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

People are jizzing themselves over Reigns when all he does is spear people. That's not impressive.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> "Shawn Michaels doesn't owe anyone a explanation" But he will be up next to give a explanation. :lol


"Shawn Michaels doesn't owe anyone a explanation, but the fans think he does, and maybe he does too...."

wut?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hilarious to hear _Started From the Bottom_ as the theme for an Assassin's Creed game.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> JBL needs to stop saying the shield have made the biggest team impact in the history of wrestling. The 4 horsemen, free birds and NWO all made bigger impacts.


:vince3 Who the hell are those people!!

WWE doesn't give fucks before last week!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE really needs to expand their roster with real tag teams. if they would just let tag teams mature in NXT they would be great.

I still want to see Cesero and OHNO tag team.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Orton to have either an interesting feud with Punk or a boring feud with Big Show.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Let me point out that I was thoroughly entertained by that World Championship match. But the booking of it as a whole... really???


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't get over that spear.

MA BOYZ DID IT AGAIN!! :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why did I fucking hear a Drake song for an Assasins Creed commercial?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Saw that. Didn't care. The Shield win? Very important.


Shield were victorious in impressive fashion.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Saw that. Didn't care. The Shield win? Very important.


Reigns took out the Usos with a double spear and won the match. Afterwards looks at Ambrose as if he's about to snap his neck.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Shield really shouldn't be splitting up for another several months.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Reigns with those quick glares to Dean and Seth post-match, plus winning the match for his team all on his own by hitting a double spear? Fuck yes, bring on the Roman Reigns singles push to the moon. :mark:


:mark: DO IT!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HBK!!! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:hbk1


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

So Sandow lost his cash in.....wow.

Bryan's momentum derailed and Sandow buried in the space of 24 hours in favour of Cena and Orton.

Fucking WWE.....I don't even.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

This should be good.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem boots


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

wooooooooooooo!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBK woot woot


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HB Shizzle


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

No pop for hbk

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Aww he lost his smile...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

the heartbreak oldman wannabe kid, kindly fuck off.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

gif moment. Guy with the yes yes yes sign shaking his head to HBK.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Here is Michaels with his "I had to do what I had to do. Feel sorry for me," babyface promo.

Gag me with a fucking knife. Going out to smoke.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fred Spoila said:


> teddy long is trending on twitter :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> People are jizzing themselves over Reigns when all he does is spear people. That's not impressive.


Negged.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol just like the old days when he would shake hands with the fans even when he was a heel.

Awesome.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

HBShit..as a referee.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No pop for HBK, not much boos either when he came out


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Here comes HBShizzle with that "I did it for HHH" promo :rock4 :hhh2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

@ this company this past month.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HBK :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Explanation? 

How about Shawn Michaels is the worst referee ever and always has controversy surrounding him whenever he puts on the stripes? lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Serious question... Is Daniel Bryan tall enough to ride a roller coaster? *


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I swear if Shawn kicks him again I'll jump out the window :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DAT BOY D-BRYAN!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Who's your daddy Montreal


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well Daniel hit the COO and I couldn't get that go.

Fact is based on WWE logic, Orton should be stripped of the title because of the ref. just like DB was stripped for a fast count.

Vince should come out and strip Orton of the title.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Orton to have either an interesting feud with Punk or a boring feud with Big Show.


All Orton feud s are boring


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

horrible pop for Bryan


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

:bryan


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder who's going to be doing the head kicking between the two tonight


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> No pop for hbk
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Probably 'cause of the ending last night lol.

Bryan got a better reaction then HBShizzle.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DAT D-BRY POP


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Jesus is on Raw


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lol at Bryan


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Daniel Bryan looking serious. Love it!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YES DB IS PISSED. NO MORE STUPID SMILE. IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MY WHOLE LIFE.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I would mark if Bryan just beat the shit out of him without giving him the chance to talk.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

You think Daniel is mad? Vacant has to be pissed.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> the heartbreak oldman wannabe kid, kindly fuck off.


Or... you could kindly fuck off and turn the channel/stream.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *Serious question... Is Daniel Bryan tall enough to ride a roller coaster? *


He's like 5'8 right?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Why should HBGOAT explain himself to this vanilla midget?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Allow me to sum up RAW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Look at how Reigns is looking Ambrose…incoming Shield breakup


OHNOES!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kick his head in Bryan


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

He can keep the beard, but man is his hair distracting.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Bryans hair :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*1st: Shawn screwed Bret

Now: Shawn screwed Bryan*

:vince5


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat mini jesuscrist,shave that face and hair plz.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You Sold Out chants


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He didn't sell out, he sold iiiinnnnnnnnn!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:kobe @ those you sold out chants

family first, bitches!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Praying someone makes GIFs of Bryan's death stares.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Vacant to come out and bury Bryan.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Get a fucking haircut, surely he can't get married looking like that


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Shawn can't see straight, is that why he can't call things down the middle?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Proof is WM 28


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Isn't it your job as referee to not let personal feelings get in the way and ensure a fair match? lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shawn Michaels went brokeback mountain for Triple H. That's the angle.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

'Wah wah wah nobody liked me, he liked me, we best buds.'


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

keep beard shave head k go


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Jobberwacky said:


> Shawn can't see straight, is that why he can't call things down the middle?


:banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well the WWE fans did vote in HBK to be the ref knowing he was HHHs best friend.
They should have voted for booker T


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

and suddenly, Shawn is a heel


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kick his fucking head in.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Really, you hit my friend so I cost you the title, really?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

No YES-ing?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Fans don't seem to be buying into Shawn's apology.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Random Fan: You Screwed Bret!

:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Get a fucking haircut, surely he can't get married looking like that


:lmao

You're right, though. Bryan's haircut is fucking awful.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally, a serious Bryan.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"YOU SCREWED BRYAN"

:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan head shake needs to be made into a gif


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's hard to feel sympathy for DB.

Finishing school...I'm gonna leave that alone.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Will someone just bring out Regal so he can knee lift the piss out of Michaels and make him tap out to the Regal Stretch already?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DTA boys and girls :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tap or Snap!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh shit Shawn...that's cold.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

"you screwed Bryan"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love to hear DB say YOU DIDNT TEACH ME , REGAL DID


btw so much for HBK being born again, he screwed someone else over just like he did Bret Hart.

I really hope this starts the american dragon daniel bryan turn instead of the happy yes yes yes DB


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Now *THIS* is the Shawn I wanted to see.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Get a fucking haircut, surely he can't get married looking like that


Actually...Brie Bella likes that he looks like a lumberjack. Daniel Bryan has the "Mick Foley Kavorka".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You still got it chant...for a basic promo
I hate people.


Or you screwed Bryan chant. Whatever. I don't care.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish a crazed fan would enter the ring and buzz Bryan's hair.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DB better fuckin shake his hand


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Don't trust me Bryan! Now shake my hand!' 

Yeah, that isn't an invitation to be stupid or anything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was that a "you still go it" chant re: HBK being a heel?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Beat the shit out of him please


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HBK with dat pipebomb.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"You Screwed Bryan!!!" :lol: :lol:

Bryan please CUT THAT HAIR!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He didn't sell out, he sold iiiinnnnnnnnn!


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssss!!!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS CROWD! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HEEL HBK.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Just got real holy shit.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HEELIN IT UP :hbk2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

And there's the heel turn.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Shawn :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: HBK GOING HEEL :hbk2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Humble, HBK? Not if The Iron Sheik has anything to say about it.

Dat HBK heel turn initiated!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it me, the lighting or the hair, or is Bryan's cheek all bruised up?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Lame


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HeelBK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stad said:


> "YOU SCREWED BRYAN"
> 
> :lmao


No. When Shawn kicked Bryan, Shawn screwed Shawn.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh damn, HBK might just be turning heel after all. I didn't ever see that coming.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat Y2J style heel turn :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

HEEL MICHAELS IS GOAT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!

HBK HEELING IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Attitude Era Shawn


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Michaels just channeled his inner Sid Justice.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Heel turn :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Full on HBK heel mode.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

HeelBK!

A+ player? But you never drew well.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

One more match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HBK heel turn

:durant3 :durant3 :durant3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Get a fucking haircut, surely he can't get married looking like that


true, at least keep the beard though, since Brie digs the beard


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But what would Jesus do, though?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally HBK heeling it up, enough with the Big Show crybaby stuff


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Heel HBK :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! Fuck yeah Bryan!


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

DB vs HBK!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Heel HBK :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

heel HBK is awesome


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why is HBK heel in 2013?


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

HEEL HBK 

:mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TAP OUT YOU OLD MAN


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Bryan vs HBK at SS would be nice


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB yes yes yes lock on HBK

DTA HBK

Guess DB learned his lesson

I hope this is the start of the american dragon DB


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao heel turn complete.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shawn Michaels: "I made you and I can break you!!!!"


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

"I had to put-up with 7 months of you getting criticised, so I superkicked you, so you lost!'


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This segment :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy Fuck!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. It's hard to have sympathy for DB.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

HHH leaving HBK to writhe out there. :ti


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

was that hold a little different?>


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:yes Now get that shit off your face.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HBK lays down for absolutely nobody!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Shovel didn't come down for the save?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao cranky old HBK was great.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Tap bitch :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

POSSIBLE MATCH SET UP?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh thank fucking god they're FINALLY letting Bryan show some anger.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

That wasn't a yes lock... Does Shawn have problems with his elbows too?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is an A+ segment


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fucking A+. :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that's some sweet revenge.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Bryan went crazy!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ never tapped out, Shawn. Off to hell you go.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes! yes! yes! Superman is back, time for badass Bryan


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

:brock 

Good Job, DB but you didn't break his arm like I did.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> POSSIBLE MATCH SET UP?


Bryan VS Shawn? :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*FOR THE LOVE OF GOD THE MAN WANTED TO SHAKE YOUR HAND!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NICE Seeing Shawn TAP OUT!! : :


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

that was good


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Gotta give Bryan huge props for getting the crowd to cheer him against HBK, few guys from the active roster could manage to do that even with HBK heeling it up.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rofl at this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> POSSIBLE MATCH SET UP?


Hope So.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

HBK in-ring return any time from now


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So where does this go from here?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

:yes


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

My girlfriend just told me that Shawn Michaels said "The proof is in the puddling"


If this isn't the PG Era, I don't know what is. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT A+ Segment. :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Match with HHH set up prob


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was the best promo Bryan ever cut!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

No yes-ing, no smiling, no talking. I like this Bryan. bama


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Where was his best friend to return the favor? :trips


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*THAT'S HBK'S SHOTGUN ARM!!!! FUCK!!!!!*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

JBL gonna all out


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol shut up Cole. None of that happens if DB doesn't make it personal


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

totally disrespectful. Thats a hall of famer. DB is totally disrespectful


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A convoluted mess.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Kane's old theme :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> POSSIBLE MATCH SET UP?


HBK said in an interview i think sometime today (or maybe it was yesterday) saying that he has no intention to ever get back in the ring even for one more match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan vs HBK at 'Mania! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn I miss that Kane theme


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I really hope we get Bryan vs Shawn at SS
:kane time!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait...are they actually going for a Bryan/HBK match?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see again.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

hilarious


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

God dammit now I wanna see Bryan vs. HBK!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That segment was too good to be true. HBK is so good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*TO BE HONEST i'd totally be marking out for Bryan vs. HBK!!!* :vince5


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

i would loooove Bryan vs Heel HBK wrestlemania. HBk still has it as a heel!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Philawallafox said:


> That wasn't a yes lock... Does Shawn have problems with his elbows too?


the yes lock is a shoulder targeted submission.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

They just used Kane's first theme...wish he could go back to that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> So where does this go from here?


Usually it'd be a n HBK/DB match, but I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Did they give Kane the Twilight font?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Great HBK promo, while Bryan's just standing there staring at him looking like a ugly troll. 

Serious Bryan now? Well if they're going to do that then they need to get rid of his current awful look.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

And we are reminded for the fourth time in an hour of the Orton celebration .


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

+A vs. B+ WM 30 :mark:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> POSSIBLE MATCH SET UP?


Yes but not the match you think. Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Wait...are they actually going for a Bryan/HBK match?


probably more HHH vs DB with HBK in HHHs corner.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

hhh will not like that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *FOR THE LOVE OF GOD THE MAN WANTED TO SHAKE YOUR HAND!*


Bryan's outta control, he needs help.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

db vs hbk would be great it wont happen tho


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Where was his best friend to return the favor? :trips


"Dont Trust Anybody" unk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

dmccourt95 said:


> Yes! yes! yes! Superman is back, time for badass Bryan


Good point, John Cena can hold down the 'cornball' sports entertainment while DB gets to be serious


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Beating HHH would do so much more for Bryan then beating Shawn.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> A convoluted mess.


Nope.

Good RAW so far.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bryan vs. HBK would be golden.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> HBK said in an interview i think sometime today (or maybe it was yesterday) saying that he has no intention to ever get back in the ring even for one more match


Good. They need to stick to this. I'm sure HBK has a few left in the tank but he's doing just fine being in storylines like this for the occasional paycheck.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan made hbk tap out


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Bryan's hair is getting a tad too long.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

HBK VS Daniel Bryan would be awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Segment of the night so far.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

This isn't gonna be Bryan-HBK. This is the setup for Bryan-Trips. Better recognize, lol.

That being said, memorable RAW sofar. The failed Cash-in, with a fierce Sandow. The first cracks in the Shield. A tapping HBK. Can't wait to see what the next 2 hours have in store for us..


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Wwe should let bryan shave all that hair off


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I just :mark: like a motherfucker just now hearing Kane's old debut theme being played.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I doubt we'll get HBK vs Bryan but it would be so amazing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE are on a roll with making faces completely illogical and unlikeable. Holy balls.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

despite sandow losing this is one the best raws in this year so far


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> A convoluted mess.


Fucked up.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG people Shawn Michaels is not coming back to wrestle. I though we discussed this already


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Bryan's outta control, he needs help.


Dr. Shelby didn't do shit :angry


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd totally mark our for Bryan vs HBK! I'd actually pay to see that match! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> This isn't gonna be Bryan-HBK. This is the setup for Bryan-Trips. Better recognize, lol.


We can still wish


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

So, does he have shoulder issues? I thought his problems were with his knees...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

HBK will sell his arm as broken and HHH wants revenge.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vacant will attack Orton and have a rematch in an empty arena.












































Spoiler: Orton wins.:troll


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

God, I fucking loved that segment.

HBK being cocky and saying he's an A+ player. :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I laugh if Kane came out, delivered a ten minute promo about his movie and then just fucked off again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gezim said:


> Wwe should let bryan shave all that hair off


Shave the head and trim the beard.

Like this


http://www.rohwrestling.com/sites/default/files/bryandanielsondvdfinal.jpg


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Bryan needs anger management.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have to say that this Raw is more exciting than HIAC.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The Rock is no longer a WWE Superstar.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Vacant will attack Orton and have a rematch in an empty arena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cue the return of Abeyance? :heyman4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> Nope.
> 
> Good RAW so far.


Can you just put me on ignore? Christ, everything I say, I have to see you hopping on my invisible schlong. 
Stahp.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

YESSS!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

YES, Kane is with the Wyatts!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13: Superman is Baaaaack!*

really


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wyatts attacking Bryan?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Kane to save his old friend? Or help destroy him?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

That was real random


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh hell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh! The Wyatts are on Triple H's gang now!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> Great HBK promo, while Bryan's just standing there giving him the ugly troll look.
> 
> Serious Bryan now? Well if they're going to do that then they need to get rid of that god awful look.


I'm starting to like the look now that the hair has grown out more, but I still would like to see the beard trimmed down to his world champ size. The beard hides Bryan's corpsing which is good, so it should definitely stay.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:mark: :mark: Wyatts attacking Bryan :mark: :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

This shit doesn't make sense.....


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What? Where's this going?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, that was unexpected...


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

There goes Bryan into a Wyatt fued


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Bryan getting demoted to a Bray Wyatt feud!??!?!

LOLOLOL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kane and Daniel back together


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

DA FUCK? WYATTS ATTACKING BRYAN?!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What? wait? what? I want Renee back!! get these hicks off my screen! Renee!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was thinking it was gonna be HHH. Wyatt's working for the corp?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

BATTLE OF THE BEARDS!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

This has been such a ballsy show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Good thats what DB gets fir attacking HBK


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

well looks like the Wyatts are D-Bryan's new feud


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Does anybody actually want to see this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, from the world title to a feud with the Wyatts with Kane.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

back to being a mid-carder


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't even tell me WWE is going to send DB to a mid card feud with the wyatts.

This better not set up a feud of Kane and DB vs wyatts and DB leaves the title picture


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

So the Wyatts are Trips' henchmen now? Oh well, they sucked anyway


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh, FOR FUCKS SAKE


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Everyone is against Bryan :lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The Wyatts are involved with this storyline? What the hay


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Team Hell No reunion fpalm


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

You think a 3-man stable scares Daniel Bryan? Just ask the Shield what he thinks of 3-man stables :yes


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Am I watching Duck Dynasty? :troll


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Filler feud for DB coming


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

no dont do team hell no / miz vs wyats pls noooooo


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bryan back to the mid card feuding with the wyatts


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Bray Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sister Abigail into a chainlink wall? Impressive assault, Wyatt Fam. bama


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

HBK is part of the Wyatt Family!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So Renee sees the Wyatts coming and doesn't even warn Bryan? Bitch.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

yes, Team Hell No is back....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Meanwhile, the Shield are on the other side of the fence cutting a promo.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Motherfucking Wyatt's


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn that was awesome.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DB OUT FOR 3-6 MONTHS.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh great this 3 untalented shit brick turds are now involved with Daniel Bryan? It's like feeding lobster to child molesters.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol.... that was just lame.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wyatt Family destroying Bryan. :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:mark::mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Jeez, that was amazing. I love you, Wyatt.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

And the push is dead

Well that was a fun few months


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

So that's where Shawn's been. No wonder he grown that beard.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

daniel bryan is a terrible actor


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Creepy


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god he's seizing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Back to mid card for bryan :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bryan is on the motherfucking hit-list man. People attacking him outa nowhere and shit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Daniel Bryan, Kane, Miz, & either The Usos or The Rhodes Vs. The Wyatts & The Shield at Survivor Series. 

I'd be down with that. 


And fuck that Matidors.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Oh fuck no :/


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good pop for Matadores tbh


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Help him Renee!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

cm punk marks must be ecstatic


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Team Hell No? Omg. if this is true, all I'm gonna do is complain online about it.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

YES, someone save_bryan... from this feud.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

seems like build up for SS tag beginning


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Oh great this 3 untalented shit brick turds are now involved with Daniel Bryan? It's like feeding lobster to child molesters.


And a possible Team Hell No reunion. Who the fuck wants that?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

FEAR THE BULL FEAR THE BULL FEAR THE BULL...DESTROY US ALL DESTROY US ALL DESTORY US ALL :troll


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

God fucking dammit. Get the shitty Wyatts away from Bryan, Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The WYatts random attack? Or they work for Trips now? Either way...










and now this bullshit?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah man. They're... they're working with Triple H now... right?

Really, really hope this doesn't just dissolve back in to a Bryan/Kane vs Wyatt feud. As a filler I guess it's okay but otherwise...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

YAAAY, its the midget bull and 2 guys i forgot the name of their previous gimmicks.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

VRsick said:


> bryan back to the mid card feuding with the wyatts












The Team Is Back!!


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

How dumb can people be? HBK is done, and thank god. He is here doing this to setup Byran HHH now, because like Lesnar, attacking HBK, HHH will come to his defense. Even when taker tried to chokeslam HBK a few years back, its HHH to save the day. Bryan will now go into a more personal deal with the authority, while Orton a deals with whoever. Bryan wins rumble, gets his title back at mania. Any of you motherfuckers here think Bryan was a flash in the pan or gonna fall back down the card, listen closely:

Summer of Punk we got a Punk face turn, we got a semi clean match with cena, another semi clean match with cena, then a 434 day reign.
Bryan has managed to get 3 people turning heel for his angle alone. 2 people that we once thought were untouchable when it came it crowd reactions now. You can say HHH is just that good, so he can get ppl to hate him. But HBK, getting booed, thats an accomplishment.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Uggghh, that was fucking lame.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Fuck you marks crying bout sandow he isn't gonna b world champ can't deny this has been a great show


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

THE DEVIL MADE ME DO IT. So much assuming to be done with that one...


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I was just about to say this Raw can do no wrong, then I heard the Los Matadores theme.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I guess Bryan is just gonna snap at the end of the episode.....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was awesome, but weird seeing as Bryan should be focused on HHH and feuding with Wyatt is a really off tangent.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Love how Bray handled that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I had to rewind...Renee just dipped out without warning DB?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Team HHH vs Team DB at SS. The Wyatts are apart of team HHH


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Can you just put me on ignore? Christ, everything I say, I have to see you hopping on my invisible schlong.
> Stahp.


Invisible? Nah girl, seen you laying the wood to too many people every week for it to be invisible. :bigworm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> And a possible Team Hell No reunion. Who the fuck wants that?


Its fine if its just a one night only thing


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

OLE! You guys know you love Los Masturbators


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, so....why? 

If that's the way they're going to reunite Team Hell No then...fuck sake, LOGIC WHERE ARE YOU? Enjoyed that beatdown though.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

So Team Hell No is back together in a midcard feud with the Wyatts? :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wyatts, Kane and Orton, vs Bryan and whoever at SS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! 

This is the 4th fucking time they've done this match in like five weeks!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow nice pop for the Matadores


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Piss break!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Wait...so they get a real entrance? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Did Lawler just make a coherent point?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This.
Can't.
Be.
Happening.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The midget about to get some!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

los Matadores vs Real Americans have happened more times in 1 month than Cena vs Orton in 5 years


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

How was the Bryan / HBK segment?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

3MB vs Los Matadores...again. Sigh.....


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

How many times are we going to see this match?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Heath :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match again?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I've seen this match before.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That fishnet isn't big enough to catch Drew McIntyre's fall from grace.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:kobe5 and people complain about DB vs. Shield getting played out...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Was Heath playing guitar with that net!? Save_us.3MB


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

3MB? This is still a thing?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh boy I can't wait for 3mb vs Los Matadores match no. 12329320392








Said No one ever.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I still get mad seeing Drew in this stupid gimmick


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bryan is out


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't think I can face palm hard enough.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This f'ing match again? :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

They gotta find some new jobbers besides 3MB.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> "What just happened?"
> 
> Should be the WWE motto.


.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

So I wonder who will replace Bryan in the WWE Title picture since it seems he'll be feuding with the Wyatts and Cena is still World Champion.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

From plaza de toros lol they live here?

.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I just changed the channel


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It's a filler feud for Bryan to win before he wins the rumble. That much is obvious, he can win the feud, and stay relevant.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

"Listen to the crowd! They've very into this match! Ole!" :lawler


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I was just about to say this Raw can do no wrong, then I heard the Los Matadores theme.


And it's against 3MB too.:argh:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

How many times are 3MB going to job to these guys? Fuck, you've got a deep tag division now, put it to use.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Time to watch the Sox game.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Wait...are they actually going for a Bryan/HBK match?


No, probably HHH-DB at survivor series.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Bryan and Kane vs. the Wyatts huh? :vince


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I like Heath Slater


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

this match again fpalm


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*R.I.P. Daniel Bryan*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Waiting for that Real Americans run in...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Help him Renee!


Brie might get jealous, then we might get a catfight :yum:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:allen1

If this means Bryan tags with Kane.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

And no shits were given that day


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

greendude11 said:


> So I wonder who will replace Bryan in the WWE Title picture since it seems he'll be feuding with the Wyatts and Cena is still World Champion.


CM Punk

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking hell. We've seen this match about 12 times now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many more times will these 2 tag teams wrestle each other??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


*lays down and dies*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cow jokes ladies and gentlemen!!!!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

greendude11 said:


> So I wonder who will replace Bryan in the WWE Title picture since it seems he'll be feuding with the Wyatts and Cena is still World Champion.


The Big Show, and Vince will screw Orton over!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Los Trash-odores and 3 Trash-men just killed the vibe of the show.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> It's a filler feud for Bryan to win before he wins the rumble. That much is obvious, he can win the feud, and stay relevant.


Sounds about right. I also don't mind continuity here. Kane and Bryan have history and lord knows friendships in the WWE are few and far between.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

omg daniel in midcard feud . i just cant


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> I had to rewind...Renee just dipped out without warning DB?



Everybody is on the Authority payroll.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

finalnight said:


> CM Punk


This


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> So Bryan and Kane vs. the Wyatts huh? :vince


I called DB and Kane reuniting last night in the HIAC thread.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy fuck in shit stop with the "Ole" chants. What the fuck is this-a Montreal Canadians game?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hate everything about this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL JBL! 

OK this is actually funny.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

God what awful commentary


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Torito vs Hornswaggle at WM30 for the WWE title!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Los Madaros... or whatever the fuck their name is are terrible. Thankfully they're just another flavor of the month that will soon go nowhere after Vince gets bored of them.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You fucking know what...
I'm out.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Torito went under the ring to hang with Hornswoggle.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The bull's got some mad gas.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Poor Heath, he's getting the Chavo/Hornswoggle treatment.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Good pop for Matadores tbh


I'm pretty sure that was the titantron, but I could be wrong.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Gay and fake


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Hell of a Gore


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This has been a very strange Raw...very strange


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gezim said:


> Time to watch the Sox game.


I turned to the sox game only see to see a HR by the cards UGH


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

They've spent the last 2 minutes focused on the midget bull outside the ring, completely abandoning the actual match.

Thank you. :bron3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*MOTN :mark:*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm sick and tired of that stupid bull.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Coming soon.

The Bull vs. Hornswoggle

IT....WILL....HAPPEN!!!!!

















































:troll OLE!


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

Fucking Christ, Bryan better not be feuding with the Wyatts. He's way above these talentless hicks.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't wait for one of the commentators to screw and call them Primo and Epico


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is really embarrassing and totally unfunny. Just fucking end it already.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm thoroughly embarrassed for Slater.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ole!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> I turned to the sox game only see to see a HR by the cards UGH


Yup. 1-1. It's ok-We got this.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

greendude11 said:


> Torito went under the ring to hang with Hornswoggle.


With that much smoke it looks like he was hanging with RKO and RVD under the ring.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That bull is causing problems for everyone HAHA.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

finalnight said:


> CM Punk
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



CM Punk is not going to face Randy Orton! The Big Show is!:cuss:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Terrible Decision followed by Good Segment, Initially, Followed by this..... fpalm


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

They are trying way too hard to get these guys over.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

TheBkMogul said:


> I'm pretty sure that was the titantron, but I could be wrong.


If they could add pops to titantrons they would've done it for everyone. Kind of like how everyone gets edited crowd reactions on Smackdown


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

InMeTheyTrust said:


> Fucking Christ, Bryan better not be feuding with the Wyatts. He's way above these talentless hicks.


Negged


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Torito vs Hornswaggle at WM30 for the WWE title!!!


what about the Cruiserweight championship, because the last time i checked Hornswoggle was the last Crusierweight Champion?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cole shouting 'gore' fuck.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I liked this match. I don't care if you judge me.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

It's funny how they are desperately trying to get the Ole chant over for this stupid team. It's just sad. Really sad. The plants are so easy to spot.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fun Fact: El Torito has remained healthier & botched less than Sin Cara in the same span of time. :draper2


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Technically should have been a DQ when the midget attacked Slater. I despise this gimmick so much.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh, FUCK OFF, COLE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STOP SHOWING US HOW TO FUCKING INSTALL THE SHITTY APP!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

note to WWE you should download IOS 7 of the iPhone
the picture you are using is IOS 6

if you want I can show you how to install IOS 7


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

it's not that hard to find an app on the app store WWE


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

DOWNLOAD THE APP! DOWNLOAD THE APP! DOWNLOAD THE APP!

HAVE YOU DOWNLOADED THE APP YET?

DOWNLOAD THE APP!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That mini bull got a lot of skills compared to the resident midget Hornswoggle. If I were Swoggle I'd start getting nervous. THIS COMPANY AIN'T BIG ENOUGH FOR TWO MIDGETS!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh I didn't know how to download the WWE App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why are we getting CM Punk/Ryback again?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

We all know how a cell phone works Cole


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

OMG ANOTHER TUTORIAL ON HOW TO DOWNLOAD THE WWE APP...


Fuck this shit. I'm out.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

M. Cole- IF you have your Iphone 

Me- *Throws mines out my room* 

Nope. Not voting.....


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> CM Punk is not going to face Randy Orton! The Big Show is!:cuss:


the Big Show is going to face HHH most likely


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:cole3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it me or is JBL more corny than he used to be? He used to hate on teams like Los Matadores, but now he seems to enjoy them and cheer for them.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

RichardHagen said:


> They are trying way too hard to get these guys over.


They got a great pop tonight so it's working

Small Ole chants as well


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmm never knew I could download apps from the app store


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Other than the DB/SM segment, this is shaping up to be the worst RAW of the year.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How to download an app... Love you WWE. Why don't you try something teaching us something useful like how to stream your shitty $65 PPV's for free.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Its a joke sandow gets beat its a had joke. Fuck RAW. Tune into tna babe


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow WWE thinks their target audience are mentally challenged if they need to give us a full on tutorial on how to install an app...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

_@ColtCabana

Ryback has "Bi Guy" on his singlet....interesting_

:ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

"And the fans here, chanting 'WWE App rocks!'!" :lawler


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I remember when the concept of Taboo Tuesday was first announced, I thought WWE was going to literally let us book the whole show. How naive I was.

Anyways I voted for a table match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Other than the DB/SM segment, this is shaping up to be the worst RAW of the year.


and that went into the crapper when the wyatts attacked DB.
It better not mean DB is back to mid carder feuds.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> It's funny how they are desperately trying to get the Ole chant over for this stupid team. It's just sad. Really sad. The plants are so easy to spot.


So WWE hired plants just to chant Ole for Los Matadores

But not chant anything else for any other wrestler whether heel or face?

Yeah makes sense. Maybe Los Matadores are getting over because they're a new and exciting tag team.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

bryan with kane = step back. bryan working together with miz= ??????????????? no way


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait...theres a WWE APP..and I can download it? I've never heard that before. If only WWE would remind me every couple of weeks. [/SARCASAM]


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

PhilThePain said:


> I remember when the concept of Taboo Tuesday was first announced


i actually forgot the first Taboo Tuesday was actually on a tuesday, i mean who the hell buys a ppv on a tuesday anyway?


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

Fucking irrelevant, shitty Wyatts ruining everything.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

96powerstroker said:


> Its a joke sandow gets beat its a had joke. Fuck RAW. Tune into tna babe


Yeah, probably better see an episode or two while you still can, won't be able to for long..

Bound For Oblivion


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

96powerstroker said:


> Its a joke sandow gets beat its a had joke. Fuck RAW. Tune into tna babe


LOL. Talking about jokes -- TNA jokes write themselves.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everyone complaining about the Wyatts, Survivor Series morons.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

It speaks to the WWE's target audience that they feel the need to give you step by step instructions on how to both download and install an app on your mobile device in 2013. And remember folks trying his at home, don't forget to stuff your fat faces with all the pizza you can eat. Did we say pizza? Boy, you must sure love pizza.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Wyatts r so fucking lame now


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LOS MATADORES WON!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: 

HOLY SHIT GUYS!!!!!

































:troll


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> Its a joke sandow gets beat its a had joke. Fuck RAW. Tune into tna babe


What's TNA?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Street Fight or Falls Count Anywhere? Hmmmmm......


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

96powerstroker said:


> Its a joke sandow gets beat its a had joke. Fuck RAW. Tune into tna babe


Yeah watch their women's champion managed by a tall Polynesian girl who is the daughter of a wrestler. Or just wait for AJ and Tamina on Raw tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> and that went into the crapper when the wyatts attacked DB.
> It better not mean DB is back to mid carder feuds.


Bryan going to get his title at Mania. Y'all need to chill. They need a filler feud for him for a few months.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> It speaks to the WWE's target audience that they feel the need to give you step by step instructions on how to both download and install an app on your mobile device in 2013. And remember folks trying his at home, don't forget to stuff your fat faces with all the pizza you can eat. Did we say pizza? Boy, you must sure love pizza.


I like pizza. What's yer point?


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Fun Fact: El Torito has remained healthier & botched less than Sin Cara in the same span of time. :draper2


Fun Fact #2: El Torito is _*16*_ years older than Sin Cara!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> and that went into the crapper when the wyatts attacked DB.
> It better not mean DB is back to mid carder feuds.


Don't worry bro, it's WWE we're talking about here vince5


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ pop!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Babyface pop for AJ Lee


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> Its a joke sandow gets beat its a had joke. Fuck RAW. Tune into tna babe


LOLTNA :trips2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Yeah watch their women's champion managed by a tall Polynesian girl who is the daughter of a wrestler. Or just wait for AJ and Tamina on Raw tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Speaking of...........


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

AJ's here...all is right in the world.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

aj's wardrobe malfunction is in her titantron!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i love how AJ Lee's entrance video starts out with her little wardrobe malfunction on SD where her black bra was hanging out for everyone to see :yum:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Did they ever explain why WWE made AJ stop wearing ring gear?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sensesfail said:


> i actually forgot the first Taboo Tuesday was actually on a tuesday, i mean who the hell buys a ppv on a tuesday anyway?


Apparently not enough people because...Cyber Sunday


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shit, I remember when it all started out so promisingly at the end of Summerslam. 

This fuckery...


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Aj lee:homer


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Fuck AJ in those jean shorts are amazing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Power Slammers :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Bryan going to get his title at Mania. Y'all need to chill. They need a filler feud for him for a few months.


:lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SZilla said:


> Fun Fact #2: El Torito is _*16*_ years older than Sin Cara!


Wait...what?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Speaking of...........


lol she came out right after I posted that. I swear I had no clue she was next.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I want Paige got dammit!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bellas vs AJ again. Fucking hell man.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brie Bella :yum:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

lol at wwe wanting us to give Bellas Sympathy.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

is db seriously feuding with husky harris now


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope after tonight this Aj/Brie feud doesn't continue


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler narrating that commercial just gave millions of women ovarian cancer....... if you know what I mean. :ziggler1


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol at the people that think than Bryan is going back to midcard...Kayfabewise,he made Shawn tap and The Corporation send the Wyatts to punish him..Bryan will come in the end of the episode to ruin the celebration of Orton.*MARK MY WORDS*.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Wait...theres a WWE APP..and I can download it? I've never heard that before. If only WWE would remind me every couple of weeks *minutes*. [/SARCASAM]


Fixed.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Devil = HHH!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Being forced into a match :ti


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bitch, which one is more important? You're job or your future husband? Miss me with this bs.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

Brie being forced into a match by the authority, there we go, not buried YET. I just want a Kane and Bryan hug, is that so much to wish for?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Wyatts :lmao fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Bellas seriously need to fuck off


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lol at Brie


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Terrible acting for Brie. :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

My stream must be far behind. I'm still on a commercial break.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Brie Bella with dat acting


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hopefully The Wyatts will kidnap Brie.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

unDASHING said:


> is db seriously feuding with *husky harris* now


Who????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sensesfail said:


> i love how AJ Lee's entrance video starts out with her little wardrobe malfunction on SD where her black bra was hanging out for everyone to see :yum:


What was hanging out?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Did they ever explain why WWE made AJ stop wearing ring gear?


i'm not complaining, she still looks good nontheless


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Your fiancee just got his head bashed in, yet you look slightly bothered.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Brie can't fucking act to save her life.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Ajs ass is looking amazing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

lol brie almost smiling after seeing the attack...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Wait...what?


He's only 1 year older, dunno what that guy is talking about


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Everything that's transpired can only mean that Show is facing Orton at Survivor Series. In the main event? :kobe


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't think Bryan and Kane are fighting with the Wyatts actually. I'm thinking "the devil made me do it", the devil = Kane and he did that for Kane for some reason who's been brainwashed for the Wyatts. So it could be Bryan vs Kane and the Wyatts or, hopefully, just a hint towards Kane's true alignment.

Or it could just be Triple H, which would be pretty cool actually.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

is HHH the devil or Shawn Michaels lol?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> and that went into the crapper when the wyatts attacked DB.
> It better not mean DB is back to mid carder feuds.


You don't see the team coming back?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

unDASHING said:


> is db seriously feuding with husky harris now


OMG you used his old name. You're so cool


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe the Wyatts and Shawn connected over hunting.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well now that Cena is back Daniel Bryan no long is/will be the top guy in the WWE. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Can these ugly twin abominations just go away?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is Nikki that self-conscious about her body that she needs to cover up her top with a midriff?

Like girl, show those curves off. Work bitch!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fucking Jack Swagger can probably act better than the Bellas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Vince is the devil.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ungratefulness said:


> Ajs ass is looking amazing
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We get it you want to fuck AJ, don't need to post every time your dick gets a little harder.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Wait...what?


Yep. He's turning 47 years old this year, which also means that he's two years older than Triple H! Gotta give him credit, he's pretty damn good for his age.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

bellas bodies have nothin on aj, shes too yummy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ungratefulness said:


> Ajs ass is looking amazing
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


For a Thai 12 year old boy.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

JamesK said:


> Lol at the people that think than Bryan is going back to midcard...Kayfabewise,he made Shawn tap and The Corporation send the Wyatts to punish him..Bryan will come in the end of the episode to ruin the celebration of Orton.*MARK MY WORDS*.


Why would they send Wyatts and not The Shield? Makes no sense.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Nikki saying come on Brie is nails on a chalkboard.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

if it wasn't for AJ, Tamina wouldn't have any tv time at all


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> Did they ever explain why WWE made AJ stop wearing ring gear?


No explanation needed. They're going with the tried and true method of making your most over wrestler wear jean shorts (see John Cena).


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Shawn should have given that advice to Ric Flair. :lol


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SJFC said:


> We get it you want to fuck AJ, don't need to post every time your dick gets a little harder.


Bahahahahahaha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> OMG you used his old name. You're so cool


Husky Harris isn't even his real name.

he didn't call him Windham Rotunda


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Maria's like
"_This is how you show emotion, shady bitches!_"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Terrible acting for Brie. :lol


*and that surprises no one.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What the fuck is going on in this match.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, Tamina is actually a really good wrestler. Not surprising though, considering her lineage. A little green yet, needs to work on the selling, but really good for her first match. At least she's better than the other divas not named Alicia Fox or AJ


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Will they stop fucking screaming the whole match? Annoying as shit.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Tamina could barely put Nikki on her shoulders since Nikki's fake boobs puts 30+ extra lbs on her


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dem Bella voices, imagine getting woken up by them at 5am on your day off


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Maria's like
> "_This is how you show emotion, shady bitches!_"


Lol I'm done! :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Dat botch by Tamina on Nikki.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And it's mercifully over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, that was a waste of time. Not that they have anything meaningful to fill that time up with anyway.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AJ's finisher should be called Tap Dat Ass. As they always do.LOL


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

InMeTheyTrust said:


> God fucking dammit. Get the shitty Wyatts away from Bryan, Jesus fucking Christ.


So, Bryan went from fighting for the WWE Title to feuding with Husky Harris? 

geez :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD ITS KANE


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

World's Best said:


> but really good for *her first match*


what? this is not her first match


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> Dem Bella voices, imagine getting woken up by them at 5am on your day off


id mistake them for my dad or dog or something


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Why they playing kanes old music?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Random match for Kane :/


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

The Miz really!? Kane vs Miz!? 

smh


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Miz Match = The new Bathroom Break


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane next! Woooo!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hammertron said:


> bellas bodies have nothin on aj, shes too yummy


:kobe Really brah? :kobe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The Miz. The true bottom bitch of the WWE.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:kane


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kane squashes Miz, then Wyatts come out.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

AJ win. +1 for the show.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Kane vs The Miz?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Husky Harris isn't even his real name.
> 
> he didn't call him Windham Rotunda


I changed it immediately to old after realizing my typo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> if it wasn't for AJ, Tamina wouldn't have any tv time at all


Its like Devon riding Bully coattails in Team 3D


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If Kane comes out to his 1st Theme, I'll mark out like crazy


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

So can AJ finally move on?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why does _Kane_ have a _twitter_.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Wow, Tamina is actually a really good wrestler. Not surprising though, considering her lineage. A little green yet, needs to work on the selling, but really good for her first match


I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or you really think this is her first match


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Aww, Kane's coming next...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Wow, Tamina is actually a really good wrestler. Not surprising though, considering her lineage. A little green yet, needs to work on the selling, but really good for her first match


They made the mistake of having her do all these high flying moves at first. But she is 200 percent better as the lady version of Arn Anderson.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> He's only 1 year older, dunno what that guy is talking about


Oh damn! I misread the wikipedia page I suppose. Different El Torito (apparently he worked in the WWF between 97-99) so uh...yeah, my bad...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Its like Devon riding Bully coattails in Team 3D


that's pretty much what Devon did with Bully during his time in Aces & Eights


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> Why does _Kane_ have a _twitter_.





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> The Devil = HHH!!!!


Or Vince.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Will they stop fucking screaming the whole match? Annoying as shit.


This, I'm surprised there isn't more people who hate it.

& My mother's burying Nikki Bella for not helping Tamina with that samoan drop. :lmao


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Miz Match = The new Bathroom Break


At this point, my bladder is being tortured with all the piss breaks.

Divas
Los Metadores.
Miz.
Khali.
Santino.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy shit guys, it's Glenn Jacobs!




:troll


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Husky Harris isn't even his real name.
> 
> he didn't call him Windham Rotunda


He said his old name not his real name.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> Why does _Kane_ have a _twitter_.


According to Vince, to tweet out pics of his 3 foot dong.

:vince5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Three bathroom break matches in a row. :kobe


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Daniel Bryan feuding with the Wyatts is a good thing. Let him kick more ass and get more over in a different feud from Randy Orton. Meanwhile, let Randy Orton feud with and lose the title to someone more worthy for Daniel Bryan to face.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Boring ass Wyatts will be a momentum killer for Bryan,imagine if they put Miz with him smfh. :kobe
:jordan People think Bryan winning the WWE title is guaranteed.

Cena is back, why would they care about finishing this storyline? People will still watch,nothing will change. Cena has belt and the struggle beard Orton has a belt too...

If Bryan wins the title again it will mean less...Super Cena is back,why should people care about Bryan??He is portrayed as weak..Cena could defeat Authority by now :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KANE!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Why'd they tease us with playing his original music. FUckin gay as hell.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh so Kanes having a match not a promo


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

that must be kane!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hellfire and brimstone!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie, I've REALLY enjoyed RAW today sofar...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

It almost seems like the WWE is actively trying to bury itself.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Please, let that match be quick. Very, very quick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this matter be kane squashing mix.
this shouldn't last more than 3 mins


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

is Miz limping?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

You can hear a pin drop for the Mike.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No pop for Kane: check
No pop for Miz: check


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Has anybody thought that maybe nobody likes Miz TV?" 

LOL! Thanks JBL!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't with angry Miz.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

miz serious face is as intimidating as a dead mouse


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Did Miz lose his kickpad covers?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please Kane, end this quickly.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is Kane heel now?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't know-I just need to rant about this. WWE in HD with the "HD set" looks like fucking garbage. It's fucking blurry and shitty as fuck looking on TV.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Miz is the entire roster's punching bag.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

When was the last time the Miz was relevant? :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lets go Kane


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAT WWE logic. Miz wasn't cleared last night but after getting beat up is now somehow cleared.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> "Has anybody thought that maybe nobody likes Miz TV?"
> 
> LOL! Thanks JBL!


that was hilarious


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

lol Jerry explained his little ''ah'' everytime the Kane pyro goes off. ''we're just so close here'' :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't believe Miz was WWE champion
looks less credible than a fucking backyard wrestler


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

O Fenômeno said:


> Boring ass Wyatts will be a momentum killer for Bryan,imagine if they put Miz with him smfh. :kobe
> :jordan People think Bryan winning the WWE title is guaranteed.
> 
> Cena is back, why would they care about finishing this storyline? People will still watch,nothing will change.


:lmao:lmao

At the Stone Cold gif in your sig.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Miz is such a fucking joke. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> When was the last time the Miz was relevant? :lmao


2011


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"Kane going to attempt to destroy Miz"

fpalm really Cole


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> No pop for Kane: check
> No pop for Miz: check


Over half the people on today have had zero reactions. I wonder the fuck why, with this company.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I've REALLY enjoyed RAW today sofar...


It has not been bad, no. Miffed I missed the Shield and the HBK confrontation though.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Maryse, girl talk to me, woman to woman. Out of all the guys in the WWE, The Miz…..really?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> When was the last time the Miz was relevant? :lmao


This former WWE champion right here. fpalm

:lol Cole said Miz wouldn't be a walk in the park.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> So is Kane heel now?


Tweener. I think. I don't know no more.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cole: "Well Miz is a former WWE champion. This match isn't gonna be a walk in the park."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

whose bag did the miz shit in


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And Miz gets bitched out! 

Woot!


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

The Shield must be jealous at the Wyatts for being Levesque's new lapdogs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz :berried


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SP103 said:


> I don't know-I just need to rant about this. WWE in HD with the "HD set" looks like fucking garbage. It's fucking blurry and shitty as fuck looking on TV.


Its ur stream

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I think everyone here forgot that Sandow lost to Cena for the title :lmao


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

At least the match was quick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, at least it was short.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Good. Miz getting squashed. :lol


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay for a squash match.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Jobber Miz is the only good Miz,


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Maryse, girl talk to me, woman to woman. Out of all the guys in the WWE, The Miz…..really?


lol, its quite vexing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Miz - The fat chick friend who can't even leave with the drunk guy at closing time.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

O Fenômeno said:


> Boring ass Wyatts will be a momentum killer for Bryan,imagine if they put Miz with him smfh. :kobe
> :jordan People think Bryan winning the WWE title is guaranteed.
> 
> Cena is back, why would they care about finishing this storyline? People will still watch,nothing will change.


Can't see Bryan facing Wyatt 1 on 1. Will probably be Team Bryan vs Team Haitch at Survivor series.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> When was the last time the Miz was relevant? :lmao


When The Rock pinned him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz getting rapestomped like that was great. Nice job, Kane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> When was the last time the Miz was relevant? :lmao


When his mom was contemplating swallowing him.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

IS THIS WWE 2K14/13?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Is that Kane or Vader, seriously though he looks heftier than usual.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Amazing that Miz once main evented Wrestlemania.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The fuck has Steph done :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was one hell of a chokeslam.. 

Ohh shiiiit Kane callin out Steph!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You can tell kane is using a wig now


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Dat squash match.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Man, do we have to hear her theme?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Kane's fake hair looks even worse


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bitch going get it now!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that Steph theme is just awful


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lolMiz


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lmao Miz getting the shovel.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Quick work. Oh calling out Steph.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Miz is buried so far down the card that I don't know if he could beat 3mb clean.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy fuck at those cannons.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OH SHIT GLENN IS GONNA SHOOT


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

"No...no!" this theme


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> I think everyone here forgot that Sandow lost to Cena for the title :lmao


I didn't.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

..That music.
That..music


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Steph? whats up Kane?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Miz you're banging Maryse just quit while you're ahead.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Its ur stream
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm pretty sure my cable (Comcast) with my AQOUS 1080P is just fine.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Those pointy tits.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane about to Tombstone you Steph like he did your Mom 10 years ago.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Kill her!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She's been manninninpulative? 

You don't say?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Dafuq...this is a bit off.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"Buckle up Stephanie"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corp Kane vs Daniel Bryan being set up?

its like WWE is just picking names out of a hat and story lines out of a hat and putting them on TV


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

CHOKESLAM HER BAH GAWD


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat heel turn


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kane wants in on the life ruining!! he is pissed he got left out!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Kane wants some MILF meat.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

WTF Kane?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Kane has gone Corporate.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HEEL TURN KANE :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's talking about DAT DICK.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Umm.....wut?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jesus, Steph's in full Nipple H mode tonight. :durant3


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Steph's tits man..


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Correction. The Bitch is Kane.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kane joined the corporation.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WE ALL KNOW WHAT MONSTER HES TALKING ABOUT AM I RIGHT BITCHES!!!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

DAt heel turn


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kane wants her to suck his dick...I mean, monster.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why Kane, why


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Random heel turn for no reason!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

The hell?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stephanie got dat 3 foot monster to unleash! :mark: guess Trips is sleeping on the couch.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah steph, unleash Kane's monster.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Since when do monsters care about business?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

WUT? No. WUT?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Steph :homer


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

OH COME ON!!! THEY TOOK THE MASK OFF???


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Whip out that 3 foot monster kane.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Awwwwwwww Hell Nawwwwwww.

The corporate monster.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Woah mask came off


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Hell yeah!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Is Kane going to shock Stephanie McMahon's balls?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao




KuritaDavion said:


> "What just happened?"
> 
> Should be the WWE motto.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Unmasked monster Kane?!?! Shits gonna go down!


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

What...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

bama2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh shit!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

WHO IS WRITING THIS SHIT!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That might be the hottest Steph has ever looked


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Corporate Kane. :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Kane just sold his soul to the devil, i mean the Corporation


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Steph is taking up the Kane mantle


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, what was that?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought kayfabe, the hair is suppose to be real.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Put it on


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just went and revealed that front lace.
This story needs to end....asap.

This is...This slow bastard learned nothing from 1999.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Gfhhcgbvf?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The smugness on that queen bitch.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Kane was talking about his penis.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

So he just said that he's their slave now? WAT


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

No more mask now the movie "See No Evil 2" can be promoted


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

"The monster is yours to unleash" - Is this RAW or a porno :argh:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love how that acknowledges that he was wearing fake hair attached to the mask.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

what?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

idk about the mask anymore, it was never as cool as the original look. lets let the past be the past


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Uhmm...what the hell was that about


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy fuck this is getting good


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

The Authoritative Ministry


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:miz


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kane saw the light. Thank you Kane. U know whats best for business


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

And WWE 2K14 is now even more outdated.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Steph looking very BANGABLE


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Stephanie just looked like a legit evil witch just then. Awesome acting.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Lmao selling the money in the bank dvd tonight lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> Steph is taking up the Kane mantle


Kane and She-Kane!


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> That might be the hottest Steph has ever looked


Steph kills it with the evil smirk.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:austin3:austin3:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Now we need the Klu Klux Klan skinheads to help the Big Show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Steph can't resist DAT 3 FOOT LONG DICK :kane


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> Corporate Kane. :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait so kane has to be involved with the wyatts.

So this means, corporate wyatts...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

The devil made him do it

Steph is the devil
Wyatts/kane vs Bryan/show/??


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Random unmasking is...really random.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WTF JUST HAPPENED.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So maskless Kane is the real monster?


THEN WHY THE FUCK HE PUT THE MASK BACK ON IN THE FIRST PLACE???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Steph's facial expressions are so bad they're good.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Steph conquered dat 3 foot monster & then took the "cover" off. :troll


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like we've found Big Show's new opponent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear. Him and Sting are the dumbest fucks in the history of wrestling.
Jesus.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> "The monster is yours to unleash" - Is this RAW or a porno :argh:


Tonite the monster will be unleashed! You see Steph smiling at that mask.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Could Kane's mask be similar to Taker and the urn now?... maybe..


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

InMeTheyTrust said:


> And WWE 2K14 is now even more outdated.


Pretty sure WWE changes shit on purpose at this point.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck yessss the monster is back!!! Now switch back his theme to slow chemical


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't wait to see Big Show vs. Kane again. That'll be a real treat.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

this foolery is kind of interesting tbh


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane will job to Bryan because they don't trust that hack Husky Harris


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Well now they can promote the movie now that he wont have the mask. But dammit I still want a kayfabe explanation as to why he put it back on to begin with.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> "The monster is yours to unleash" - Is this RAW or a porno :argh:


I dunno but Steph looking good i dont blame him wanting to give her the BIG RED MONSTER :lmao


----------



## CronoT (Jun 28, 2011)

This Raw just keeps on giving LMAO


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Incoming Kane vs Big Show feud.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The show has been fucking awesome so far :mark: wow!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Btw, Steph is fucking stunning. DEM TITS. :homer


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nnnnnnnnnnnn, this bitch. :lmao

Stephanie never fails to make my day.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Con27 said:


> Since when do monsters care about business?


Since when do monsters hug it out week after week?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope we see Kane again tonight just to see what he's like


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Kane is super smelly, Kane is super smelly!* 
:dazzler:dazzler:dazzler


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I never buy WWE DVD's but I'll pick up that MITB DVD. That's after a few weeks and it's in the dollar bin next to the Marine 3 and all Alex Baldwin movies.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

awesome raw soo far soo unpredictable!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Kane and Stephanie just need to hug it out.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Thank God Kane did not come out to defend Bryan.. that would have been so lame. This is muchhh better.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> The devil made him do it
> 
> Steph is the devil
> Wyatts/kane vs Bryan/show/??


Everytime we think of the worst feud they can do, they go one more step down.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay...what? First The Wyatts attack Bryan for NO reason, and now Kane is out here saying that he's the new Corporate monster. I'm...what is going on? The writing team is the absolute shits.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Her evil smirk is HOT!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And just like Bane, no one cares who Kane is until he puts on the mask.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Kane wasn't a monster with the mask yet he debuted as a monster with the mask.
I can't.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kane going after the big show....no1currrr


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Steph was so hot then.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Shit just went into overdrive today...


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> So maskless Kane is the real monster?
> 
> 
> THEN WHY THE FUCK HE PUT THE MASK BACK ON IN THE FIRST PLACE???
> ...


He gave her the mask. She unleashes him when she wants to.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

#MillionsOfDollars


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Kane to turn into a politician.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE loves to have black guys shill stuff.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah shit.fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

All the wonderful in-ring action of a Kane-Big Show feud!

:cole3


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Stephanie just looked like a legit evil witch just then. Awesome *acting*.


:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Totally Random Event #27 tonight, if you had any doubt Vince took back more creative control I think that has been squashed.

:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

PTP! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

PTP!!! MILLIONS OF DOLLAS!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao What the fuck is up with RAW tonight?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WWE wrestlers are turning into salesmen.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Darren Young most definitely can catch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Only time Titus will every hold a World title.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DYoung with that divas title :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Titus: _Smelled like Bob Backlund._ :ti :ti :ti


----------



## bigpike89 (Sep 11, 2013)

So why did Kane attack the Wyatts last night then?

Take it wasnt HHH who sent Wyatts to attack Bryan?

Im confused.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That WHC looks BOSS on Titus.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Young with the divas title


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Young w/ the Divas belt unk


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Is Kane retaliating against the Wyatt family and their anti-establishment schtick by selling his soul to the authority? Or perhaps it's a ruse and he's infiltrating them to destroy them from within?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Of course they make Darren Young hold the divas title


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Vince making the black people sell the merch. :kobe


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dem Cena moccassins are ugly as hell :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

scared me for moment there on why he threw that flag down.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Trololol Darren Young with the Diva's title :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DARREN YOUNG! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

AJ has a new challenger for the Divas title.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WTF


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not only do you put on wrestling gear to play video games but to sell merchandise as well?



Darren showing he doesn't know shit bout what ladies want.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

All the black men are there to sell merchandise I guess.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Apparently Darren Young can't catch balls. 

He's going to be a lonely motherfucker..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Kane put on the mask so he can be a monster again? Now tonight he took off the mask and calls himself a monster.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Did they just have Darren Young pose with the Divas belt?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Only time Titus will every hold a World title.


:cam


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE is sucking the soul out of my body.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PROMOCODE PTP

FREE SHIPPING ON ERRYTHING .....

YOU SAVE MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MILLIONS OF DOLLARS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What are they doing with PTP? They can't give them a match on Raw but they can for 3MB?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"Give 3mb a match and send the blacks to hustle our junk"

:kobe5


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Ptp have me sold going to wwe shop right now

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Young vs AJ at Mania for the Divas Title? :HHH2


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Kane - DB's double agent!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I forgot David Otunga existed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the black john cena is awesome


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First Truth and now the Players. Yet they can't have JTG do this shit instead when hocking goods at people is his Goddamn gimmick? :lmao

A WILD OTUNGA APPEARED! :O


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:jordan Otunga


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

David Otunga still works for the WWE?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

GOAT Attorney David Otunga.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol ...David otunga


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wait…. has anyone seen Pyro since you know what happened?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This Raw has been weird as fuck so far.

It's like Bizarro world.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

At least it isn't Khali advertising these products...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't even know right now.. we are in bizarro world!!

:bark


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

InMeTheyTrust said:


> And WWE 2K14 is now even more outdated.


Unmasked Kane will be part of the Superstar Heads DLC, so I guess it's not totally outdated.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Last week it was R-Truth, this week it's PTP. Who's going to promote WWEShop next week, The Miz?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

OTUNGA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW...Otunga's not dead!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

THE TUNG


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Motherfucking David Otunga going full Carlton.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who the hell was that?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This show has Vince's fingerprints all over it.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

David Otunga sighting is the best thing about Raw so far.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Too much charisma and excitement to handle here.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

David Otunga sighting


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HERE COMES GOD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PTP for the win.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Punk is here!!!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Huge pop for Punk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

David Otunga a face now? :lol:


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Hopefulkly this is Punk ending this miserable feud..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Punk beats Ryback again, right?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

PUNK!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is it just me or does it seem like RAW tonight was booked using WWE2k14 universe mode


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> Kane going after the big show....no1currrr


No he is not!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And they go to the one douchebag fan with Punk sideburns.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hoping for Falls Count Anywhere, Table Matches are so lazy


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

BITW!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Piss break


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Uncle Tom Otunga is back.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Mr.CM Can't Draw Punk


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!!*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Punk look like he smell like whiskey, Marlboro's and crack smoke.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I can't wait to be @ RAW next week sitting front row...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> At least it isn't Khali advertising these products...


Don't give them ideas!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

guess Big Show can't afford a good attorney so he gets Otunga. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> is it just me or does it seem like RAW tonight was booked using WWE2k14 universe mode


That booking would be too good for tonight


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

kane have turn heel and kane will like get the next world title shot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dead ass crowd.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> All the black men are there to sell merchandise I guess.


Kofi's next! :vince5


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I thought that the Punk/Ryback feud was over..


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, time to watch the World Series


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> is it just me or does it seem like RAW tonight was booked using WWE2k14 universe mode


They probably did to promote the game :vince3


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Why doesn't WWE notice that Punk and Ryback have NO chemistry together. Ugh


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Unmasked Kane will be part of the Superstar Heads DLC, so I guess it's not totally outdated.


but can you even change the heads of the superstars, as far as i know, you can only change their attire, but not their body parts


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

almostfamous said:


> This show has Vince's fingerprints all over it.


You're just now realizing this :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol at the big boss man 4 HOF sign


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

greendude11 said:


> Last week it was R-Truth, this week it's PTP. Who's going to promote WWEShop next week, The Miz?


The Miz is black?


CM GOAT. :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

punk pokin fun at his eyebags heh


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The only reason they are unmasking him is because of See No Evil 2. 

The actions of Kane these coming weeks are all going to be used to help promote the movie by having Kane go full on monster mode.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Structure.. take a shot!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey there punk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE: Just Because.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, CM Punk has to cut a promo to 'end' the Heyman feud because it was dragged out so long, the actual pay off wasn't apparent


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CM PUNK CHANTS.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, CM Punk, that 10 second beating + finisher was really what you promised you would do to Paul Heyman.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His looks just went right down the shitter.
Damn


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't know Punk, I kinda liked Paul.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Wasn't that suppose to be a legal document....yet it was block text on that piece of paper. Looked like a standard document written in Word in 5 minutes.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I really want Lesnar to kick his ass again,


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber B said:


> WWE: Just Because.


WWE: Roll Dice, Make Story!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know Punk, I kinda liked Paul.


you should be the next Paul Heyman guy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they really need to have option #4 and that is not have the match


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

CM Punk is back to being officially the most over guy on the roster.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

CM Punk still working on that cheap pop. Let me hear ya, Orlando.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Dead ass crowd.


Did you not hear them during the Bryan/HBK promo and in this promo?

They're not that dead, imo.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

kane have turn heel and join the authority and kane will like get the next world title shot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know Punk, I kinda liked Paul.


He was the only good part of the feud.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I was so sure he was going to say, my focus turns towards titles, but instead, he said Ryback


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Punk still wrestling Ryback?? He beat him last night! Punk needs to move on to something else!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk knows how to pump up a crowd


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Today I called TD garden inquiring about how much a Suite rental would be for Survivor Series... $2500. So.. 18 seats per suite.. $140 per ticket (8 bucks LESS than a loge ticket, 280 less than a floor ticket). 

Interested? Message me.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Not that this match even needs to happen again because Punk pinned Ryback CLEAN last night, but if Ryback loses again :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> WWE: Roll Dice, Make Story!


The manatees' idea balls are running wild, brother!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Incoming clusterfuck


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> WWE: Roll Dice, Make Story!


WWE: Give me a crayon and one Post It, we have a show to write!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

"I BEAT YOU BASED ON HOW THESE PEOPLE VOTE FOR ME TO BEAT YOU, RYBACK" 


pipebomb


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lame ass promo.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Punk look like he smell like whiskey, Marlboro's and crack smoke.


oh stop :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUNK THE MOST OVER GUY ON THE ROSTER.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

they prolly dont have ne thing for punk cuz the writers on the whole suck


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> CM Punk is back to being officially the most over guy on the roster.


It's one crowd and this is after pulling a Foley.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Promise to move on with your life.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too bad...i'll miss Heyman bugging Punk every week 

As for Ryback..if he loses tonight it's safe to say....he's a gonner lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Falls Count Anywhere is pretty much a Street Fight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Not even a teaspoon of a fuck for this damn story. I thought homeboy had pull.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Please let this be the last match between these two. Please.


----------



## Noted (Mar 6, 2007)

Punk needs a new finisher. The GTS is so lame


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Can't wait to see the WWE App vs Vacant wrestlemania match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Did you not hear them during the Bryan/HBK promo and in this promo?
> 
> They're not that dead, imo.


I didn't mean the whole entire night. Since that segment, though, they've been on the quiet side. Of course they'd react to two goats in a GOAT segment like that. :bryan :hbk1


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Putting me to sleep with your garbage promos as of late.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I wish Punk really did live up to his promise and this whole nightmare ended last night


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Wonder if Brock is going to show up....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol @ them using a quote from the Gamespot review in the WWE 2k14 commercial when they gave it a 6.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> It's one crowd and this is after pulling a Foley.


He was certainly pandering


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sensesfail said:


> but can you even change the heads of the superstars, as far as i know, you can only change their attire, but not their body parts


I guess the current unmasked Kane will have a little bit more hair than the in game one, unless he decides to shave his head bald again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

you know these match selections should be..
1. Fight in ring..
2. Fight out of ring..
3. Tag Match Playas!!

That's all any of those stipulations mean anymore.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't be surprised if Ryback "injures" Punk so he can take some time off to nurse his nagging pains.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Amber B said:


> WWE: Give me a crayon and one Post It, we have a show to write!


I KNEW Aurora Rose was booking this show


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The manatees' idea balls are running wild, brother!


Beat me to it! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> WWE: Roll Dice, Make Story!


WWE: It Doesn't Matter
WWE: Dartboards & Photographs
WWE: Yeah, The Crazy Old Bastard's Still Alive
WWE: Triple H's Vanity Project


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> It's one crowd and this is after pulling a Foley.


One?? That has been the case since Battleground's go-home Raw.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

InMeTheyTrust said:


> And WWE 2K14 is now even more outdated.


It's ok, I planned on using retro Kane to go on a WWE title tear anyways.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Noted said:


> Punk needs a new finisher. The GTS is so lame


:argh::argh: Tell KENTA that.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It isn't cheap pop. He's working the crowd, and getting them pumped. Was it cheap pop when they popped hard for his entrance?

Hopefully Punker interrupts the celebration.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Legasee said:


> Can't wait to see the WWE App vs Vacant wrestlemania match.


With Commercials to run in causing the DQ.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

And now on the WWE App, an exclusive look at the creative team..


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I wonder what'll happen with the hardcore Sandow marks like Pyro. It seems those who like him, but also like a lot of others, like DoubleDeckerBar and TheSandrone haven't reacted so adversely.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber B said:


> WWE: Give me a crayon and one Post It, we have a show to write!


WWE: Throw the chicken bones in the stone bowl, read the runes, book the matches!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> One?? That has been the case since Battleground's go-home Raw.


:lol Sure.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

So you slept like a baby last night, Punk? Hmm, I can only wonder why...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!!! :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

anyone wanna buy me my copy of 2k14? i will make u a grilled cheese possibly 2 but i would have to keep one warm while i cook the other so ya know...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The term great pop certainly has changed a lot over the years.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I voted Tables just for the lulz.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> So you slept like a baby last night, Punk? Hmm, I can only wonder why...


More like slept with a baby
:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> So you slept like a baby last night, Punk? Hmm, I can only wonder why...


He said slept like a baby, not with one.

EDIT: Damn, ninja'd.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> The term great pop certainly has changed a lot over the years.


People use it way too much as a relative comparison, nowadays.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm closing this window. Too negative for my blood. 

Have fun!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

He Will Rise Again


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Hammertron said:


> anyone wanna buy me my copy of 2k14? i will make u a grilled cheese possibly 2 but i would have to keep one warm while i cook the other so ya know...


haha tryin to pimp out grilled cheeses


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the Devil has to be kane and kane is with the wyatts.

still sucks DB is going back to mid card. friggen HHH


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cue the Goldberg chants


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

WWE: Fuck It


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

You really have to be a coldhearted sod doing camerawork for the WWE. Always there to film, yet never to try and interfere. *Chuckle*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Daylight Savings Time goes back next week. I cannot make it to midnight watching this shit.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> So you slept like a baby last night, Punk? Hmm, I can only wonder why...


Punk does seem a lot happier lately.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> He Will Rise Again


Spare me.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is how I feel about Raw tonight


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk beating on his chest with that goofy smile...just :allen1


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SMH Kendo Stick incoming


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Cue the Goldberg chants


What's a Goldberg? 

:vince3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Michael Cole: It can go anywhere in the arena. (referring to a street fight)

Me: But you need to end the match in the ring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A STREET FIGHT WON!!!! 

You know, because that is so radically different from the other choices.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Please HBK. One more match. Against Daniel Bryan.

Just one match.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn it i wanted tables :bully4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A street fight...where you can use a table anyway.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Goldberg chants :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I really want Heyman in this match.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

GOLDBERGGGGGGGG


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Goooooldberg :mark:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

FanSince88 said:


> WWE: Fuck It
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao

This is the most accurate.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

checkcola said:


> Cue the Goldberg chants


And there they are. 

I wish they would quit that shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

FlemmingLemming said:


> He Will Rise Again


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Please HBK. One more match. Against Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Just one match.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

if punk was to ever try pot it would be in those trunks


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

wouldn't be surprised if goldberg came and speared ryback......raw has been unpredictable so far


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate that kendo stick with a passion.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WWE and their endless supply of kendo sticks.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'The Authority' is trending on Twitter.

Only because Cole keeps saying 'WITH AUTHORITY' every five fucking minutes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck, Ryback is pulling out a damn table, I wanted nothing to do with lame Ryback Table matches, but even in a street fight, it still happens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Laughing at how Punk needs special stipulations to camouflage that he and Ryback cant put on a good match, Bryan and Ryback did just fine twice earlier this year on Raw.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> if punk was to ever try pot it would be in those trunks


since Punk put the kendo stick in the back of his trunks last night, then hit Heyman with it after, that means Heyman got a piece of Punk's ass on him :lmao


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

syxxpac said:


> wouldn't be surprised if goldberg came and speared ryback......raw has been unpredictable so far


That'd definitely be the nail in his coffin.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Punk had some difficulty navigating that miniscule head of Ryback.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

so is Vince McMahon in charge to creative again?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the big guy sucks the big one. go away ryback


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Street fight huh? Lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's a street fight! Take it to the streets!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

PTP free shipping code for WWESHOP does not work in Canada


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck kendo sticks i wanna see some two-by-four wrapped in barbed wire


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> WWE: Throw the chicken bones in the stone bowl, read the runes, book the matches!


WWE: Coke Then, Coke Now, Coke Forever


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> so is Vince McMahon in charge to creative again?


Yep.

Although it's not a huge change considering he has to approve of everything anyway.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lord Shite said:


> 'The Authority' is trending on Twitter.
> 
> Only because Cole keeps saying 'WITH AUTHORITY' every five fucking minutes.


The Authority must be the new tag team of Vacant and Abeyance.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This crowd is HOT


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

LOOOOOLLL THE SQUASH!!!


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> It's a street fight! Take it to the streets!


I remember one of the Smackdown games where you could fight at WWE New York


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

The fact that they're in Orlando and didn't call it a Shamu Street fight kinda makes me angry.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice lay down on the table


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CM GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Street fight...in the middle of a ring...while using a table.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That match looked like it could have easily been a Tables match or a Falls Count Anywhere match too, lol.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

well that was quick


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy shit, Ryback tapped!


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

WE WANT THUMBTACKS!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

ANACONDA VICE!!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Big Guy just tapped out.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ryback tapped out


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Rytap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> WWE: Coke Then, Coke Now, Coke Forever


Did someone say Coke?

:hbk1


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback now completely :buried 

:lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

kane join the authority and the Devil has to be hhh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So much for Ryback.

No point in that match.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:ryback :berried

:hhh2 unk2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryback officially :buried


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Ryback taps, there goes whatever was left of him as a monster.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow Punk squashed ryback

what does that mean for ryback


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

What the fuck was that botch? :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ryback, you have now been ruined.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

So what purpose did this match serve?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RIP The Big Guy


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it over now? Does Punk move on to something else now??


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow -- they really destroyed Ryback. A year ago today, he was something else.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Punk over as hell, but that match sucked.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao The Big Guy got berried!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryback takes his time laying on the table :lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Someone in creative HATES Ryback..


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn, Ryback. Damn. fpalm


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

What was the point of this Punk/Ryback match?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TAPBACK


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk has the legit worst elbow drop. He always looks like someone threw him in the pool


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber B said:


> WWE: Coke Then, Coke Now, Coke Forever


Think you win with that one :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn, that certainly is it for Ryback, tapping on RAW, and I am so over that damn elbow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RYBACK JOBS TWICE? HE'S DONE LOL


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay so let's just forget about Ryback now.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Job-back


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Were here!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Wyatts are not done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Ryback and the Miz can comfort each other with jobber hugs in the back.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

HAHA Rybitch tap out


----------



## CronoT (Jun 28, 2011)

Jobbing night tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WYATTS N PUNK

:mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Really now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wyatt family are being bullies tonight!


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Disappointing match. CM Punk needs a new rival as does Ryback.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What the fucking fuck?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH SHIT!!! 

Daniel Bryan & CM Punk unite against The Wyatts?!?!?! That...is pretty cool.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Incoming CM Punk time off.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the Wyatts are going after Punk as well? what's going on?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Wyatts coming to get Punk? But why?!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Wyatts gonna stomp errbody tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the hell are the Wyatt's up to tonight


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Bryan and Punk teaming up :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Even more carnage?????


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why are The Wyatt's going after the IWC darlings? Do they know what they're dealing with? :vince3


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:allen1

Please Wyatts fuck off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

well I guess its going to be DB and Punk at least vs the wyatts.

So Punk mid card too.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo Dallas to make the save!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wyatts running wild on RAW tonight with the impending split of the SHIELD.

It's good for business. :HHH2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This could be sweet!


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk and Bryan alliance?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryback has my utmost sympy for being relegated to this insipid faggotry. :'(


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk and Bryan vs. The Wyatts?!?!? AWESOME!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay, Punk/Bryan vs the Wyatts certainly has my interest.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the wyatts are the new shield :


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

:mark: :mark: AWESOME!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, it's DB and Punk vs. The Wyatts


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok.. so why are they after punk? Wtf is going on? :lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bray with the MONSTER PUSH!


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Punk and Bryan vs the wyatt family:mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess that's it for Ryback.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ggd said:


> Disappointing match. CM Punk needs a new rival as does Ryback.


you got your wish, you got 3 new rivals for Punk


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BRYAN AND PUNK ALLIANCE


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck off, Wyatts!!!! :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:

Punk moving on to this shit?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So the Wyatts are officially guns for hire?

Trips must be paying them in moonshine and jerky


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Punk and Bryan in the midcard 

:HHH
:vince5


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Punk and Bryan vs Wyatts :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

watch on the neck now!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ryback is TOAST.

So it's gonna be Bryan, Miz and Punk vs. Wyatts?? :russo


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh snap :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Whoa! They no sold those kendo shots!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I think it will be The Wyatts + two heels vs 5 babyfaces at Survivor Series.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

These wyatts dont how to give a beat down


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS!!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Can the Wyatts fuck off please?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This is what they should've been doing since day one. Awesome


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> So the Wyatts are officially guns for hire?
> 
> Trips must be paying them in moonshine and jerky


Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wyatt's are kicking ass.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol Punk and Bryan marks finally united...i wonder who is going to be blamed or congratulated for the lack or rise of ratings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hahahahaa chants for D-Bry.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Oh fuck everything.


Yeah Fuck the WWE!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't give to fucks in life but the guy in the green looks like he shit his pants. He should-I'm not sure Wendy's is fucking hiring at the moment.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

That's it, I'm taking a break from this bullshit show.

They're only putting over weak ass pussies like CM Punk every fuking week. Absolutely sick of it. I'll check in around Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania to see if WWE has grown a pair of balls and started pushing wrestlers I can actually be impressed by.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

MY TWO FAVORITE WRESTLERS TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Why are The *Wyatt's going after the IWC darlings*? Do they know what they're dealing with? :vince3


Barrett, Ziggler, and Cesaro next. :vince5


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Uh oh, Punk's busted open a bit. And Goddamn at that lariat by Harper.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

What is with the raw tonight?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Setting up Survivor Series matches? So we get Orton vs Big Show for the title, and a Punk/Bryan led team against Bray Wyatt led team?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

CM Punk remaining in the mid card with A Wyatt Fam feud. (No I'm not serious. Just jabbing some Bryan haters.)


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the Wyatts are sending that message tonight


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

They're gonna job Punk to The Wyatts sometime soon, aren't they?

FUCK OFF Vince.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Punk almost had his head removed with that clothsline.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SinJackal said:


> That's it, I'm taking a break from this bullshit show.
> 
> They're only putting over weak ass pussies like CM Punk every fuking week. Absolutely sick of it. I'll check in around Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania to see if WWE has grown a pair of balls and started pushing wrestlers I can actually be impressed by.


See you next week. :troll


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Punk sold that so well.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I bet Harper smells like he looks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. It's Triple H. We get it. I don't care.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

DEH!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Devil Made Me Do It....that wouldn't be Triple H by any chance would it?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AMAZING STUFF RIGHT THERE.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Heyman joins the Corporation?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

The devil made me do it! :wyatt


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> That's it, I'm taking a break from this bullshit show.
> 
> They're only putting over weak ass pussies like CM Punk every fuking week. Absolutely sick of it. I'll check in around Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania to see if WWE has grown a pair of balls and started pushing wrestlers I can actually be impressed by.


See you next week.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder if both Bryan & Punk are on hiatus now.


Cuz that would really suck.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

An exclusive cult of 3...doing the bidding for a corporation.
Okay then...


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Is the devil Triple H maybe?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wyatts at war with Vanilla Midgets, News at Eleven!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This isn't making any sense, but...fuck yeah, I'm down with this.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

No kane? R u serious?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am glad Punk has moved on to a better storyline. That last one with Ryback sucked!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I always think Bray Wyatt is bleeding because of the red tattoo ink on his arm


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Silly commentators, the Wyatts simply want to eliminate all former ROH talent.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just so much random going on tonight


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wyatts = replacements for the 6 man mainevent formula now that the Shield are splitting, only problem, Shield are better workers


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Punk back in the midcard, right?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

TripleG said:


> That match looked like it could have easily been a Tables match or a Falls Count Anywhere match too, lol.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SinJackal said:


> That's it, I'm taking a break from this bullshit show.
> 
> They're only putting over weak ass pussies like CM Punk every fuking week. Absolutely sick of it. I'll check in around Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania to see if WWE has grown a pair of balls and started pushing wrestlers I can actually be impressed by.


See you Friday


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

This devil they're talking about either is HHH or Vince. :trips :vince


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe they are taking out orton's possible opponents ?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucking awesome


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Why are The Wyatt's going after the IWC darlings? Do they know what they're dealing with? :vince3


CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan? Internet darlings? :lmao :lmao They're faces. Get with the times.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Red Sox 2, Cardinals 1. Top 7th.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT PUNK AND D-BRY WILL TEAM UP


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" The devil made me do it." Kane is the devil's favourite demon. Yup Kane and Wyatts in cahoots.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Punk and Bryan tag team?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Punk and Bryan in the midcard
> 
> :HHH
> :vince5


That's what's best for business :vince


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Ryback: I want to end Taker's WM streak.

lol bro stfu


----------



## Mr.Bitches (Sep 2, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Wyatts running wild on RAW tonight with the impending split of the SHIELD.
> 
> It's good for business. :HHH2


That's a good point sad one because it really does mean then end of the shield but the Wyatts are cool


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And Goddamn at that lariat by Harper.


I know, what a beast! :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wait I missed it...are Bryan/Punk finally teaming?!?!?!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why is Cm Punk not in the main event picture?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> That's it, I'm taking a break from this bullshit show.
> 
> They're only putting over weak ass pussies like CM Punk every fuking week. Absolutely sick of it. I'll check in around Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania to see if WWE has grown a pair of balls and started pushing wrestlers I can actually be impressed by.


Stop it! You'll be back next week.


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

Good show so far. Sandow had run his course for the moment.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

So who the fuck faces Orton then? Please not Cena... maybe Lesnar??


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

The devil made me do it, he was gonna do it himself but unfortunately he tore his quad..


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

The company is going to tank if they keep pushing that dipshit CM Punk at the cost of every up and comer. Giving him pointless wins and ruining people's careers just so he can get his popularity maintinence.



RustyPro said:


> See you next week.


No you won't.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So, Shield, Wyatts, and Kane work the Corporation? Fuck it, just do all the faces on the roster versus all the heels on the roster at Survivor Series in a 180 minute Iron Man match.


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

So is this going to be the "Corporate Ministry" phase of this authority storyline?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ryback probably has went through and put people through tables the most this year.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The Devil :vince


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, I guess the dirt sheet reports of the 'E wanting to de-push Ryback ASAP were true; as this seems like a pretty obvious write-off from the main event scene.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

People still complaining about the show?!!!! Starts off with WHC match, Kane's unmasked, DB attacks HBK with an awesome segment, what the hell do you want?!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Well that almost seals my decision to cancel my plans to order Survivor Series. Fuck these feuds.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> Punk and Bryan in the midcard
> 
> :HHH
> :vince5


Where they belong:hhh2


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

CORPORATE MINISTRY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


> CM Punk, and Daniel Bryan? Internet darlings? :lmao :lmao They're faces. Get with the times.


:kobe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback vs Taker at WM would be :lol considering all of the losses Ryback has taken recently.


----------



## Philawallafox (Sep 19, 2013)

This just got interesting. The Wyatts are laying waste to the faces of the company. The Shield are falling apart, Kane is now Steph's servant and Bigshow js nowhere to be seen.

Meanwhile... Where's Ziggy Stardust?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good to see the Wyatt clan being pushed to the main event.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> See you Friday


To be fair, even people who watch RAW every week don't watch Smackdown.
I barely am ever able to watch RAW live, I haven't watched Smackdown since Rock was on earlier this year.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ChristianMB1 said:


> Also, I guess the dirt sheet reports of the 'E wanting to de-push Ryback ASAP were true; as this seems like a pretty obvious write-off from the main event scene.


They did the soft split from Heyman as well, wonder how long until he's fucking with Miz or some shit


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Legasee said:


> Stop it! You'll be back next week.


Nope. I've been contemplating leaving for months. I was going to wait until next week to decide, but seeing Ryback tap in a pointless fucking match to a dude who absolutely didn't need that win is the last straw for me.

Gone 'til RR, then I'll check in. If it sucks, gone til WM. If it still sucks, I'm skipping the entire 2014 season. The show is a fucking joke to me.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> People still complaining about the show?!!!! Starts off with WHC match, Kane's unmasked, DB attacks HBK with an awesome segment, what the hell do you want?!


just less cena i think lol


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Raw_was_War said:


> This devil they're talking about either is HHH or Vince. :trips :vince


It's gotta be Trips, unless they are trying to confuse us by just acting like one thing is going to happen, and then the other does. Wait, I just convinced myself it could be Vince because they do stupid shit like that all the time.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



volt28 said:


>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"The Devil made me do it" = The Wyatt Family selling out and joining the Authority.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

So...Orton vs Show...and Bryan/Punk vs The Wyats


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

"The devil made me do it"


HHH called himself the devil a couple weeks ago in one of those interviews with Cole, right? If so I like HHH/Wyatts vs. Bryan/Punk business. 

:trips


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> So who the fuck faces Orton then? Please not Cena... maybe Lesnar??


I don't think it can be more obvious, it's Big Show.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> That's what's best for business :vince


:hhh2


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> The Devil Made Me Do It....that wouldn't be Triple H by any chance would it?





Mr. MacMahon!


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

this raw has been awesome!!!!!! fuck off and watch tna if you think raw sucks.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

this has been a good raw


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

The Real Americans are over!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Real heels wear pink


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Nope. I've been contemplating leaving for months. I was going to wait until next week to decide, but seeing Ryback tap in a pointless fucking match to a dude who absolutely didn't need that win is the last straw for me.
> 
> Gone 'til RR, then I'll check in. If it sucks, gone til WM. If it still sucks, I'm skipping the entire 2014 season. The show is a fucking joke to me.


Cya next week.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeb Colter :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

We the People!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:hmm: I'm really interested in what the Wyatts are doing right now. Are Bryan and Punk teaming up? Is Kane working with them? Is the devil Kane, or maybe Triple H? Heyman was calling himself the devil last night, maybe it's him?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

almostfamous said:


> So who the fuck faces Orton then? Please not Cena... maybe Lesnar??


:show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Production botch.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

BOTCH!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This match is gonna be :mark: if they give it more than 10 minutes


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Wrong titan tron


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Rhodes Brothers vs Real Americans? :mark: :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*WE THE PEOPLE!!!*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Botch


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Titantron botch. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY!!! :cody2 :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Guwop said:


> :show


Welllll... its a big shit!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wyatt got a text from the Devil to take out Punk and Bryan.

Rhodes' vs Real Americans? OH HELL YEAH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They seriously need to call Diddy to fix this damn remix.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> That's what's best for business :vince


Let Vince McMahon book himslef to help Big Paul White Retard win the WWE title. It's been rigged for months!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How do you know Punk and Bryan are being relegated to the mid-card? Maybe the Wyatt's are being _elevated_ to the main event? You gotta think this shit through, people.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Botchamania brother


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just go out with Golddust's theme, please...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

BOTCH. BOTCH. TITANTRON BOTCH.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Well that almost seals my decision to cancel my plans to order Survivor Series. Fuck these feuds.


you people complaining are pathetic....Dbryan and Punk are going to team up now....this show has been great so far, not one thing bad. Btw see you Friday lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh this is gonna be damn good.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> Why is Cm Punk not in the main event picture?


Because he had 2 years there and he's not John Cena.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

and it gets even better the real Americans vs cody and goldust


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CODY NEXT BIG STAR.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Why exactly would a leader like Bray Wyatt take orders from Triple H?

It's not like money appeals to them.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This Goldust/Cody hybrid song is total shit


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Omg they used the original Goldust theme for the remix epic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bearodactyl said:


> Wyatt got a text from the Devil to take out Punk and Bryan.
> 
> Rhodes' vs Real Americans? OH HELL YEAH


Wyatt texted himself on his Nextel to do it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Worst entrance music of all time


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> The company is going to tank if they keep pushing that dipshit CM Punk at the cost of every up and comer. Giving him pointless wins and ruining people's careers just so he can get his popularity maintinence.
> 
> 
> 
> No you won't.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

The Rhodes Family vs. Real Americans? This will be a great tag team match!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This theme mash-up would make more sense if Cody was still using his Dashing gimmick


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Random question here. What has happened to Mark Henry? Is he hurt again?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

When I was young I though Goldust wore a mask bama2


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Cesaro and Cody :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> The company is going to tank if they keep pushing that dipshit CM Punk at the cost of every up and comer. Giving him pointless wins and ruining people's careers just so he can get his popularity maintinence.
> 
> 
> 
> No you won't.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Wyatts are replacing the shield now as the authorites muscle


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Once you quit watching wrestling over *Ryback*, you need to take a long, hard look at your life. :draper2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd into Rhodes Family


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Cody & Goldust are getting a massive push, they've been main eventing for a while now. & it's about time too, Cody deserves the push.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Stad said:


> CODY NEXT BIG STAR.


:cena You dont say?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Goldust being more over than Cody is lol as fuck


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Goldust is over bruh.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

omg guys they actually put the wyatts in a program, and you still all complain about how punk and DB are now in a midcard feud? :lmao

its interesting to say the least. I predict a 3 on 3 match for survivor series or 4 on 4.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Because he had 2 years there and he's not John Cena.


You don't have to be in the title picture to be in the main event scene.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah! Jack Swagger's still got it


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fpalm

you can't break kayfabe on Goldust!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

More You Still Got It chants for Goldust? They know he's been back for two months, right?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

So semi push Bryan,take him out the title picture,and monster push Bray Wyatt..meanwhile Superman Cena pretends like he wasnt beat clean by Bryan...Punk has to get involved now with 3 more boring big guys.


Waste of a fucking rub...WWE once again fucking up.

Punk and Bryan more popular with crowds than Cena yet they give them shit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ajmaf625 said:


> you people complaining are pathetic....Dbryan and Punk are going to team up now....this show has been great so far, not one thing bad. *Btw see you Friday lol*


Can you fucking read? I said I'm almost definitely not ordering SS, not stopping with the product.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Get ready for the ending of tonight's Raw..


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Uh oh RAW is in SC next week, be prepared for a bad crowd


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> When I was young I though Goldust wore a mask bama2


Me too :shaq


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm afraid that Goldust is more over than Cody.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so the team that lost to los matadores get a match with the tag champions. ok


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'YOU STILL GOT IT!'

...to one half of the TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS.

That chant needs to die.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Raw_was_War said:


> This devil they're talking about either is HHH or Vince. :trips :vince


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

DB no longer in the WWE champion picture? :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Prayer Police said:


> Yeah! Jack Swagger's still got it


LOL made me almost spit out my pepsi!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HouseofPunk said:


> Get ready for the ending of tonight's Raw..


Aw, son of a bitch.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Once you quit watching wrestling over *Ryback*, you need to take a long, hard look at your life. :draper2


:lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Both Goldust and Cody are over. Calm down.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Yeah! Jack Swagger's still got it


If the 'it' in question is an ounce of hash, then probably


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Philawallafox said:


> This just got interesting. The Wyatts are laying waste to the faces of the company. The Shield are falling apart, Kane is now Steph's servant and Bigshow js nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Meanwhile... Where's Ziggy Stardust?


He's probably either..

A) Staring at Cena or Orton's locker-room door with a knife whispering "I'm gonna get you one day."
B) Trying to take a peak inside Kaitlyn's locker-room to watch her undress.

Or C) All of the above. :ziggler3


----------



## Comedexy (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyman called himself the devil last night at the ppv so it's him.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Both Goldust and Cody are over. Calm down.


goldust is way more over than cody


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The real Americans are jobbers


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I have no problem with Punk biding time in the midcard until the RR so he can win it.

My problem is that it's very likely he's gonna job to The Wyatts.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Perhaps "the devil made me do it" is a play on the demonic aspects of Bray's character as if the devil (Samuel) inside Wyatt is growing stronger and wishes to advance to larger competition hence he goes after prominant Bryan and Punk leading to Bray saying "the devil made me do it". The corporation involvment of the wyatts doesn't seem to make sense seing how they operate independently but most likely the easy scenerio is the correct one to assume.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What was the titantron botch?

Edit: Nvm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> Yeah! Jack Swagger's still got it


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

He's got it alright. Like a fucking dog shit that's been buried in cat puke that's been farted out of a cow's ass. 

I fucking hate jack swagger. I swear to god....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PUNK AND BRYAN, THE MIDGETPOWERS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This Raw has _not_ been underwhelming, I'll give it that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

even my immediate family bought it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> The real Americans are jobbers


Yep, most of the roster is in a round about way.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> The real Americans are jobbers


that is why Cesero needs to team with Ohno


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Alright, kind of getting annoyed with the Rhodes bros offense. Time to let Cesaro and Swagger show off their skills.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> The real Americans are jobbers


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm out! I tried to hang in there


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

We're now in the third hour. Gotta admit, this show hasn't been nearly as slow as Raw tends to be.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> I have no problem with *Punk biding time in the midcard until the RR so he can win it*.
> 
> My problem is that it's very likely he's gonna job to The Wyatts.


Unless Bryan wins it. Maybe neither wins it. Then what are you gonna do?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wyatts, Kane & Ambrose vs Bryan, Punk, Reigns, Rollins and Big E at Survivor Series. It's probably not gonna happen, but that could end up being EPIC if it did....


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Every damn one of you were made fools of..


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Perhaps "the devil made me do it" is a play on the demonic aspects of Bray's character as if the devil (Samuel) inside Wyatt is growing stronger and wishes to advance to larger competition hence he goes after prominant Bryan and Punk leading to Bray saying "the devil made me do it". The corporation involvment of the wyatts doesn't seem to make sense seing how they operate independently but most likely the easy scenerio is the correct one to assume.


But they kept repeating over and over again after saying Bryan made HHH's bestfriend tapout. They are making it obvious without actually saying who the devil is.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

HouseofPunk said:


> Get ready for the ending of tonight's Raw..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> We're now in the third hour. Gotta admit, this show hasn't been nearly as slow as Raw tends to be.


Its been good overall as long as they don't screw up the story lines.

If the wyatts and kane with orton are the new corp. then that works, as long as Punk and DB are not going back to mid card.

its bad enough Punk had to feud with ryback.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I got nothing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the main event...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Once you quit watching wrestling over *Ryback*, you need to take a long, hard look at your life. :draper2


You know I don't actually mind Jackal, but I couldn't agree more :lmao.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Now i really want to see vince tonight after watching that


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"AAAAAAHHH!! YOU WANT SOME?!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I zoned out for like five minutes. This match is still going?!?!?


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Can you fucking read? I said I'm almost definitely not ordering SS, not stopping with the product.


But that makes no sense. They haven't announced a damn match yet lmaoo my God impatient much? Wyatts attack Punk and Bryan, oh not ordering Survivor Series


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Guessing WWE are slowly leading up to Cesaro's epic moment:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk will win the Rumble, now he will feud the Wyatts with DB.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Have a bad feeling where going to have Big Show vs. Randy Orton at Survivor Series.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That stomp looked painful as a motherfucker. :deandre


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Murica!


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Osize10 said:


>


:lmao that's class


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> I got nothing.


The fuck does that even mean?!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Unless Bryan wins it. Maybe neither wins it. Then what are you gonna do?


Bryan deserves to win the rumble too, but he has a lot of years to do it, Punk is nearing retirement & he still never won the rumble.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swiss Death! God knows how long Cesaro's busted that out.


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

Daniel Bryan will win the RR. Fuck you Punk marks.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ajmaf625 said:


> But that makes no sense. They haven't announced a damn match yet lmaoo my God impatient much? Wyatts attack Punk and Bryan, oh not ordering Survivor Series


Perhaps he doesn't have the money for it and/or doesn't buy PPVs much?

Some fans just only buy WrestleMania. *shrugs*


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol at the bitchy Bryan marks. Hilarious.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Show is totally gonna disrupt Orton's celebration tonight. Orton vs Show at SvS. Is a single fuck given here?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Just came to the realization that storyline wise, there's really only 1 option left to face Randy for the title at survivor series.

:show
:StephenA


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

_The Harley Race / HHH Knee_ Already in the history books.

:HHH2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sports Update:
World Series Game 5: Red Sox 3, Cardinals 1. Lester owning. 80 pitches after 7 innings. 
Monday night Football-Seattle 7, St. Louis 3 3rd QT 9:52


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Vince vs Orton at Survivor Series


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Swagger was feeling up Goldust for a second there


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> Bryan deserves to win the rumble too, but he has a lot of years to do it, Punk is nearing retirement & he still never won the rumble.


So? Neither has Jericho and Jericho has done more for WWE than Punk has just in the AE alone.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

can they stop saying vintage goldust:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> We're now in the third hour. Gotta admit, this show hasn't been nearly as slow as Raw tends to be.


No Triple H promo


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Have a bad feeling where going to have Big Show vs. Randy Orton at Survivor Series.


Well I'm not happy with it! It's happening! It's more predictable than HBK's heel turn that's for sure! vince is going to screw Randy in that match so that fat boy won't be slim enough to wear thr WWE title!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Best4Bidness said:


> PUNK AND BRYAN, THE MIDGETPOWERS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


You might say the Midget Powers have *short* fuses...:troll


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy shit????


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Great match so far.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF?! They won?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DANG


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*WE THE PEOPLE!!!!*


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

cesaroooooooooooooo winsssssss


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

wow, real americans actually beat them?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jack Swagger won a match?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> Show is totally gonna disrupt Orton's celebration tonight. Orton vs Show at SvS. Is a single fuck given here?


Nope.

Fuck Survivor Series if this match is going to happen.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

This could be the beginning of a beautiful feud... :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goldie with dat reverse crossbody! bama Nice tag match overall. Too bad the Muricans are gonna win, get a title match down the road, lose it and go back to wallowing in mediocrity.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow Real Americans get the win, awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Who said the Real Americans are jobbers?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow. The RA really bounced back from losing to the Los Matadores last night.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Wait....did the Real Americans just win a match? Is this real life?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea! Muricans' baby!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

So Real Americans lose to a comedy team last night but successfully beat the tag champs?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WTF GOLDUST TAPPED? THERE GOES MY FANTASY POINTS!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, nice win for Swagger and Cesaro


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Arrive
Swaggie
Leave


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Cesaro's reaction to winning the match.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Actually giving SWAGGER the win? Now how's that for unexpected. bama


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cesero at the end. LMAO


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

LOL AT CESARO'S HUG


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa.. wait.. what?? was this the payback for them for having to lose to the matadors I guess?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

We The People


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Real Americans beat the champs!!! Vince strikes again!!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Show is totally gonna disrupt Orton's celebration tonight. Orton vs Show at SvS. Is a single fuck given here?


Orton has as many marks as anybody here, so yes, there many fucks to give. :troll


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol the fucktards that thought they got buried last night


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

wow real americans won???????:mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm happy that the Real Americans got that victory, which means they are next up for that tag team title shot


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So does that mean that Los Matadores are the best tag team on the roster?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why have the Real Americans job to the Matadors if they're gonna put them over the Rhodes?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Lol at the bitchy Bryan marks. Hilarious.


After your insistence that Bryan was midcard bound earlier you have NO room to talk about anybody.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They are really hammering in that "Face of the WWE" phrase in, aren't they?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mah boi cody lost...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You gotta be kidding with me. Swagger is A FUCKING DISASTER. Giving him a win is like taking the wellness policy and putting it in a closed, dark room with Jerry Sandusky.


----------



## Mr.Bitches (Sep 2, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How do you know Punk and Bryan are being relegated to the mid-card? Maybe the Wyatt's are being _elevated_ to the main event? You gotta think this shit through, people.


Exactly fucking think about it all you guys bitched about the Wyatts having no direction. Well know there working for the Corp and feuding with Punk & Bryan. Maybe the reason Punk & Bryan have such a hard time is because of their Bitch ass fans that want to complain whenever there not in the title picture or feuding with a part timer. An this is coming from a longtime fan of both


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.. wait.. what?? was this the payback for them for having to lose to the matadors I guess?


Shield are breaking up, they aren't going to be in the tag title scene much longer


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Rhodes vs. Real Americans is the match of the night so far. This show is great. Too bad WWE can't string a few of these together in a row.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Another good match by Rhoddust.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Too tired + Just a Raw match to give a fuck about Rhodes Brothers losing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> You gotta be kidding with me. Swagger is A FUCKING DISASTER. Giving him a win is like taking the wellness policy and putting it in a closed, dark room with Jerry Sandusky.


yeah stupid WWE they are idiots.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> The company is going to tank if they keep pushing that dipshit CM Punk at the cost of every up and comer. Giving him pointless wins and ruining people's careers just so he can get his popularity maintinence.
> 
> 
> 
> No you won't.


:ti

Aw Rybacks's loss and his pure suckage has you upset.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

cena vs orton, who wins will unify the titles.


i'm kiddin.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> So? Neither has Jericho and Jericho has done more for WWE than Punk has just in the AE alone.


Bryan also has another feud on the table without needing the rumble win, which is Triple H.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> Orton has as many marks as anybody here, so yes, there many fucks to give. :troll


I don't think even they want Orton subjected to Big Slow. Try getting an exciting match out of THAT.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Bryan deserves to win the rumble too, but he has a lot of years to do it, Punk is nearing retirement & he still never won the rumble.


That's because Punk never had a legit reason to win the Rumble. Bryan does.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Legless & armless demon yelling _"Come at me bro!"_ in a Gamestop commercial?

This world just gave me a reason to believe in humanity.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Punk and Bryan had to be removed from the picture so that future face of the company Big Show can crash Orton's party.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The devil is Vince. Wyatt's will attack orton too


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> They are really hammering in that "Face of the WWE" phrase in, aren't they?


... and keyfabe wise, Jerry sounds like such a corporate shill saying it so matter of fact like Orton really is the face of the WWE, I thought Jerry was supposed to the babyface color commentator


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Why have the Real Americans job to the Matadors if they're gonna put them over the Rhodes?


Because jobbing doesn't mean what you think it means? 

I kid, I kid.

Back on topic.. no Summer Rae tonight?? #SADPANDA


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The Real Americans finally getting their title shot is what's best for business.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Great match, I wanted Cesaro to fuck up Cody more though =/. Heel teams aren't getting any offense in these days.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

If they go with orton vs show then they probably have lost it.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> :ti
> 
> Aw Rybacks's loss and his pure suckage has you upset.


Don't piss him off or he will give that red rep of death. We're dealing with a very dangerous man over here.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

vince is like to return next.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

:jpl:HHHtrips2:hhh2:HHH2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Legless & armless demon yelling _"Come at me bro!"_ in a Gamestop commercial?
> 
> This world just gave me a reason to believe in humanity.


Lol, that gave me a chuckle as well.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And now they remember.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Mah boi cody lost...


Man that sig of yours is cool! I felt the same way when D-Bry got screwed last night
!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Love the Yes Chants while Sandow was beating the shit out of Cena, ha ha.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> Bryan also has another feud on the table without needing the rumble win, which is Triple H.


I disagree but if you are correct that certainly says something about Punk's 434 day run, doesn't it? A RR win so he could main event (or open if the last 2 years are any indication) Mania 30 is really all he has left? Sad.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Superman recap :cena2 :cena3 :cena4


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Alberto Fuckrio :/


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Not a single fucking boo or cheer for Del Rio.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Yawn.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I completely forgot about Del Rio tonight


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Dat ADR POP :mark:









:troll


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> I don't think even they want Orton subjected to Big Slow. Try getting an exciting match out of THAT.


Big Show is not ideal, but they had an unexpectedly great match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cue Rey.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Orton Live Title Celebration...

rton2:trips2:vince5


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Al-bore-tooooooo No-heat-oooooooo.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

del rio should feud with axel for ic title


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

LOOK I HAVE A MEXICAN FLAG PLEASE BOO ME!


...please?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

and the crowd goes mild....


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

that stupid ******


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

[missed the first 2 hours] 
*sees the replay* 

WAIT. WHAT THE FUCK? DID THIS REALLY HAPPEN!?

Fucking shit. Fuck Cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Man that sig of yours is cool! I felt the same way when D-Bry got screwed last night
> !


:cheer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If anyone should go back to the mid card its this guy Albert Del Boringo


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Am I the ONLY one who likes Del Rio?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I remember the first MITB cash in, they got the guy in the ring rang the bell and chashed in. Now they have to wait for the guy to get in the ring and get on his feet before they start the match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Cena going to have to overcome the odds again?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This has been a pretty lively crowd then ADR comes out to silence lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> If anyone should go back to the mid card its this guy Albert Del Boringo


BACK to the midcard!? Hell, he debuted and was hot shotted to the fucking main event.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Can wwe please release this guy


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WHAT??


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lati-NO-Heat! Lati-NO-Heat!


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm just now catching Raw and the first thing I see is a recap of Sandow cashing in against Cena... and losing. fpalm


I think I need to go cry in the corner for a bit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy that was a worthless promo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

******! Perros! Would love if Birdo just slipped and said ******* to express his rage.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

GOLDBERGGGGGGG


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Undertaker vs Goldberg!?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I voted for Goldberg :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Taker/Goldberg? WWE Universe please fuck off.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Baiting Goldberg some more


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

And not a single fuck was given that day for Del Rio.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

RYBACK RYBACK RYBACK !!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Del Rio didn't see the beginning of Raw when Sandow attacked the arm and he still lost.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Taker vs Goldberg!??!?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, fuck Goldberg


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

What.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Taker/Goldberg winning that poll


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hogan Cena got more votes than Rock Michaels? Lol....


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Can't wait for 2K14 :mark:


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

So.. Taker vs Goldberg at XXX then?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahhhh finally!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, I heard the Goldberg music and looked up super excited....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Undefeated Goldberg vs Streak Undertaker would have been truly box office. :vince


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Mrs. Fandango! (Summer Rae)


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

GOLDBERG BABY!


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> I disagree but if you are correct that certainly says something about Punk's 434 day run, doesn't it? A RR win so he could main event (or open if the last 2 years are any indication) Mania 30 is really all he has left? Sad.


That's irrelevant noise.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm getting tired of Fandango now.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

You telling me Undertaker vs Goldberg beat both Rock vs Micheals AND Cena vs Hogan?

bama3


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Summer Rae :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Spoken too soon...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Her first singles match ever

Except for all the other singles matches she's had


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so goldberg signed with wwe?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cole probably gets instructions from Vince every time he attempts playing that fucking game.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer Rae! In a singles match!


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

waiting for......:vince5orton2 :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Dat Summer Rae though :bosh7


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

How many fucking ads do they want?


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

2 divas matches on one show? Interesting.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker/Goldberg

:lmao God, people are stupid.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Glad to see Summer Rae but come on, two divas matches in one night fpalm


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Alo0oy said:


> Big Show is not ideal, but they had an unexpectedly great match at Extreme Rules.


The sun shines on even a dog's ass on occasion.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Summer Rae vs Undertaker, book it!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A Khali and Hornswaggle appearance, finally!!!!! I've been waiting all night to see the co-GOATs!!!


----------



## HollywoodHoganNWO (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer Rae is such a butter face


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Taker just beat Goldberg at WM30.

The streak lives.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Fandango actually accompanies his partner/valet to the ring, Rare anymore.
:fandango


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Wait, so Summer Rae vs. Natalya's gonna be the main event match? :vince2


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> A Khali and Hornswaggle appearance, finally!!!!! I've been waiting all night to see the co-GOATs!!!


Screw you! Khali might brain chop Summer Rae!


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

They had a good match last night so MOTN on the way??? Shit matches so far except tag match.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I hate celebrations.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

HollywoodHoganNWO said:


> Summer Rae is such a butter face


That body MORE than makes up for it.

Plus, it doesn't matter from behind :drake2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Ratman said:


> Glad to see Summer Rae but come on, two divas matches in one night fpalm


I don't see what's the problem. It is a 3 hour show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so no ziggler at a PPV and now RAW but we get Khali. for fucks sake


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena is God Al-Fucking-Mighty! 

WE GET IT!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm happy to see Summer Rae finally get a singles match on tv, she's so sexy :yum:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I don't give a fuck about SD and John Cena anymore.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Poor Ziggler.

Didnt even get the merchandise segment. LOL.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This bitch did not dance for 3 minutes.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Where they dancing during the whole commercial break?


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure why Natalya always needs to be escorted to the ring. I would rather just hear Bret's theme song. :argh:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh fuck off a live Smackdown? Now you do a live Smackdown?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> The sun shines on even a dog's ass on occasion.


I agree that it's not likely they're gonna have a great match for the second time in row, The crowd & the punt added to the match too, I'm not disagreeing with you. But you never know, it could happen, nobody expected Sheamus vs Big Show to be good, let alone great, THREE PPVs in a row.

It's just a filler feud anyway.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm fuck.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It's The Great Shit. :mark:


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Oof. Bathroom break match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Where is Natalya's own music?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Aaaaaaand there goes my happy..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nothing but crickets for the Oddities 2.0. Bless this crowd.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Holy shit. Natalya has to come out to this guys theme? fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who is putting Khali on the inactive roster list for WWE 2k14


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You can't even have Natalya come out to her awesome Hart Dynasty theme? Come on!


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Khaliswoggle :mark:



Natalya doesn't even get to walk out the the Hart theme. ffs


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> That body MORE than makes up for it.
> 
> Plus, it doesn't matter from behind :drake2


Pfft....


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Hornswoggle looking like the world's smallest serial sex offender these days.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Time for Natalya to get buried


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That suck even for Natalya, she can't even come out to her own Theme.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL Natalya coming out to Panjabi music.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Screw you! Khali might brain chop Summer Rae!


Shut up brah. You're just jealous of their ring presence.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

What the hell did Natalya do to get put with that talentless hack Khali?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Zigler and Sandow seem to be officially buried for good now.

Bryan/Punk will be in mid card. 

DelRio/Cena World Title.

Orton/Big Show WWE Title.

Lol.. what a great near future it will be for us loyal WWE fans!


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Rise Above Raw


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Am I the only one that hates Breast Cancer Awareness being shoved down our throats and up our asses? One thing that ruins October for me truth be told.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

2 divas matches in one night. I feel so...blessed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kelly Kelly has improved in the ring.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Y'all see the match start before Khali's retarded ass could get off the apron?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! I think Khali stood on the corner thinking it was a tag match. HA!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Very decent match so far

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Same spots fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> What the hell did Natalya do to get put with that talentless hack Khali?


It's more like what won't she do?

:vince3


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Two divas who are actually hot... I think I prefer this over the previous match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking love Fandango.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What has happened to this?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

This match is pretty good

Summer Rae has been on a roll the past few months


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i like that mean streak from Summer Rae, it's kinda hot


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LOL Natalya coming out to Panjabi music.


:ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

They should just kiss.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

the ref....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Khali try to do it for Teddy Long


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

I thought she was saying "what's wrong daddy" :lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

vk79 said:


> *Zigler and Sandow seem to be officially buried for good now.*
> 
> Bryan/Punk will be in mid card.
> 
> ...


And Ryback


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Legasee said:


> I don't see what's the problem. It is a 3 hour show.


This.

I'm just glad they're giving Summer Rae a chance on RAW. :mark: I don't like her attire but considering her gimmick on main TV is being Fandango's chick, it's better to keep it this way.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well thank God that Khali isn't wrestling.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Smackdown is fucked now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Summer Rae <3


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Is Natalya the only woman wrestler who doesn't feel the need to fucking scream every second in her matches?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Fandango's was looking like "I hope a boob pops out!".


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Natalya and Summer Rae making out for 5 minutes = ratings!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't remember Kelly Kelly being so vocal though.*


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hornswoggle lol


----------



## InMeTheyTrust (Feb 5, 2013)

What's wrong Nattie?


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon (Jun 26, 2007)

Summer Rae is hideous. Are you guys seriously nutting over her now? I'd take Natty in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Summer Rae putting on a good show! But yes, does need to cut down on the screeches..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I missed the Summer Rae match last night and she is doing good tonight :clap


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just woke up Summer Raes voice hurts me


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> I thought she was saying "what's wrong daddy" :lol


I know right? But that's a different show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Bella twats should take notes. A modified stump puller and a modified figure 4 by Summer = Proof that The Death Rey is amazing as an NXT trainer.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Summer Rae's using the Indian Deathlock? You go, bitch!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Summer Rae in this match. :mark:


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Summer Rae sounds like a cat dying in my back yard.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, this match is terrible.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *I don't remember Kelly Kelly being so vocal though.*


How on earth could you forget those screams :kobe


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

lol Fandango looking on is just perfect :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I love that Summer Rae didn't get implants


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Not going to lie, I'm loving Summer Rae.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *I don't remember Kelly Kelly being so vocal though.*


are you sure about that?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I have to admit. Summer Rae is pretty good for a singles debut.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Summer Rae sounds like Luna Vachon.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Summer Rae applies submissions better than The Miz :lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Two divas who are actually hot *and can wrestle*... I think I prefer this over the previous match.


Fixed.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Nattie rip out of her pants?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 3m

Making The Great Khali walk down the aisle just seems cruel at this point #RAWTonight

Yeap, that about covers it..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is the longest diva match on raw in years


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Wow, this match is terrible.


Feels like a 5 star divas match.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Is Natalya the only woman wrestler who doesn't feel the need to fucking scream every second in her matches?


Probably the way she was trained...dont know who the trains these younger chicks though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Brown Horatio said:


> I thought she was saying "what's wrong daddy" :lol


You just know someone's taping this and is going to play it back during "alone time."


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay Summer, I love you but that's your 6th rest hold.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Mr.ErKMahon said:


> Summer Rae is hideous. Are you guys seriously nutting over her now? I'd take Natty in a heartbeat.


I agee. I don't understand.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Can these two just fuck each other already.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I fucking miss June.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Mr.ErKMahon said:


> *Summer Rae is hideous.* Are you guys seriously nutting over her now? I'd take Natty in a heartbeat.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

All Summer Rae needs now is a pipe bomb, and she'll be more overhyped than AJ!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This match is ten minutes too long.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Summer..... what was that.....


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

This match is terrible because Natty is putting no offense in.. very lazy jobbing by Natty..


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuck off hornswoggle.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> I love that Summer Rae didn't get implants


she is very attractive with her natural look

look at those kisses that Fandango was giving Summer Rae


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Best Raw in quite some time. I'm laughing at all the stupid "BRYAN AND PUNK ARE IN DA MIDCARD NOW" idiots.

The Wyatts are obviously working for The Authority. Punk and Bryan will main event everything from now on.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat ass.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Summer Rae turning around too soon and having to go back and shout at Khali :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nattie botching the sharp shooter :faint:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

That match was really good

Summer Rae is awesome, glad she is getting to wrestle


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Good match, and we get to hear Natalya's theme!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack dat ass on summer ray!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Always nice to see Natty pick up a W.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Summer Rae putting on a good show! But yes, does need to cut down on the screeches..


Ikr?

She's acting the same as she acts on NXT: Just talking shit in the match and acting like a BITCH. :lmao

Not that bad of a match, imo! Mainly because of Summer Rae. She did good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good job, good effort, Summer Rae.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Let me show you one of the shareholders who wanted Big Show vs. Orton booked. And the individual who will book himself to beat AJ Lee for the Divas title.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice showing from Summer


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Great Khali's offense is on power with an Austin Powers Judo Chop.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

so much random filler tonight, man


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Good match. Damn good match by Summer and Nattie. I am impressed.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Is khali legitimately mentally challenged? I'm not even fucking around, I'm dead serious.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL BAD TIMING BITCHES.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

So a Divas match was the main event? :troll


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Them legs by Summer


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

fucking Khali piece of useless shit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nattie's Sharpshooter > Rock's Sharpshooter


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> I agee. I don't understand.


you can still watch her each week on Total Divas in Nov


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr.ErKMahon said:


> Summer Rae is hideous. Are you guys seriously nutting over her now? I'd take Natty in a heartbeat.


Me too, but I easily prefer Summer to AJ.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BRET FART WINS


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Snapdragon said:


> I love that Summer Rae didn't get implants


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Natalya went a little easy on Summer Rae, but that's okay.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MECCA1 said:


> This match is terrible because Natty is putting no offense in.. very lazy jobbing by Natty..


she was pulling a cent against all odds, getting beat up the whole match only to pull off one move and get the win


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Want Orton to come out in a suit but he will come out in his wrestling gear for no apparent reason


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Good Divas match. Who would have thought.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> nattie botching the sharp shooter :faint:


How did she botch it? :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Great Khali's offense is on power with an Austin Powers Judo Chop.


Retarded people fight better than Khali!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

These Total Divas commercials are just gold. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

One of these days Khali is just going to fall over outside the ring and not get up.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Total divas is stupid.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that was a very good Divas match, it seems that AJ & Summer Rae actually bring the entertainment value to the Divas division


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it odd that now I look forward to Divas matches and it's just not because their hot, some of them can actually wrestle and It's mildly entertaining


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that was the main event


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> How did she botch it? :lol


she messed up which leg goes on top, then had to redo it.

She had trouble putting it on like miz did with his figure 4


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Natalya needs an award for taking care of the mentally retarded. Khali looks brain dead.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Garbage finish, but holy hell at a diva not named AJ or Natalya showing flashes of brilliance nowadays. Summer being a future cornerstone of the division = Best fo' bidness.



Happenstan said:


> Summer Rae sounds like a cat dying in my back yard.


Seems legit, since I'm putting a hurting on dat pussy. rton2


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Summer Rae isn't amazing, but she's heads and shoulders above the likes of the Bella Twins, Rosa Mendes, Alicia Fox, and Aksana (I know, not saying much). Considering this is her RAW debut match, she did really well.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

vince and big show got to return next.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Can't wait for Total Divas. Really wanna see the one where Nattie pissed her pants.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> Best Raw in quite some time. I'm laughing at all the stupid "BRYAN AND PUNK ARE IN DA MIDCARD NOW" idiots.
> 
> The Wyatts are obviously working for The Authority. Punk and Bryan will main event everything from now on.


Which means more Wyatts on tv.. :kobe6


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Want Orton to come out in a suit but he will come out in his wrestling gear for no apparent reason


Because he's a walking billboard. The man has t-shirts to sell.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stad said:


>


Oh my fucking Christ. :lmao:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Y'all best buckle up. 

Here comes:

WEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

:show 

:rko2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be honest, that match was boring.

But what I can take from this is that Summer Rae is both committed to her gimmick with Fandango AND shows some promise in the ring. This is a good sign, *and an outstanding example of how to slowly push a wrestler/diva.*

She's not like Eve Marie who was pushed immediately into a RAW match with nothing to show for. Summer seems to have taken her sweet time before entering a RAW ring. Good stuff.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

divas match was main event :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> that was a very good Divas match, it seems that AJ & Summer Rae actually bring the entertainment value to the Divas division


they bring a lot of fucking decibels too, bitches are always screaming.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

inb4bigslow.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lord Shite said:


> One of these days Khali is just going to fall over outside the ring and not get up.


I know I mean, do his knees even bend anymore? On the real, this guy needs to call it a day before he is confined to a wheel... tower.. >.> for the rest of his life.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

un_pretti_er said:


> Is khali legitimately mentally challenged? I'm not even fucking around, I'm dead serious.


Yes!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

richyque said:


> Dat rack dat ass on summer ray!


:lmao Summer Rae has NO ass. There's a giant space between her "butt" and her shorts.
The Bellas don't have ass either but they wear clingy material which camouflages their lack of posterior


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

In the Arkham Origins commercial...

Kid Bruce Wayne looks a lot like Kid Archer. 






Without the Hitler stache of course.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Garbage finish, but holy hell at a diva not named AJ or Natalya showing flashes of brilliance nowadays. Summer being a future cornerstone of the division = Best fo' bidness.


Just wait until Paige and Emma get called up.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

Divas Main Evented RAW and DB and CM onto midcards with that new rebel Paul Wight going to challenge the authority... RAW is going places.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Garbage finish, but holy hell at a diva not named AJ or Natalya showing flashes of brilliance nowadays. Summer being a future cornerstone of the division = Best fo' bidness.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems legit, since I'm putting a hurting on dat pussy. rton2


You're double bagging it, right? 1 on your c**k and the other over her face.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Mr.ErKMahon said:


> *Summer Rae is hideous.* Are you guys seriously nutting over her now? I'd take Natty in a heartbeat.




Yeah she can be a butterface sometimes, but don't tell me you wouldn't hit if given the chance.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Orton celebrates for a little bit.

Vince comes out and gives Big Show his job back.

ITS THE BIG SHOW!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> she messed up which leg goes on top, then had to redo it.
> 
> She had trouble putting it on like miz did with his figure 4


She messed it up for like a second, hardly a botch


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

rton2 next.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

What a party!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PREDICTION:

BIG SHOW TO INTERRUPT ORTONS CELEBRATION? :russo


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Guess we're getting Big Slow to interrupt. yaaaay


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

You know... I don't understand why they sent Cena to bury the people that are already buried. 

I guess it's better than burying people that matter but it just makes it look so bad him beating on the people mercilessly on SD


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The GOAT :hhh2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh no not again.fpalm


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Lord Shite said:


> One of these days Khali is just going to fall over outside the ring and not get up.


He has stronger quads than Kevin Nash :vince2


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Deja Vu


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Here we go! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like Axel is well


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

After watching tonight's show i'm pretty sure the creative team read that thread about 'what if Steph was the Greater Power'


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BEHOLD THE KING :trips2 :HHH2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Deja vu


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good thing my internet connection is on now and gave out during the filler.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

poor Sandow...the burial complete he's forced to stand out there.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great show so far...Good opening match by John Cena (his only time on the show) and Sandow...Sandow may have lost but looked really good. Shield win, but possibly breaking up? Kane turned heel and a part of the Authority, D Bryan getting pay back on HBK...possible HBK return to vs Bryan? Bryan and Punk attacked by The Wyatts, the devil made him do it? two good divas matches (shocking i know), Real Americans win!!! Plus Randy Orton celebration with possible Vince and Big Show appearances...No complaints


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Thats not a botch. LOL. You guys crack me up. Probably never been in a ring before.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

WWE is trying to recreate post-summerslam ratings.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Deja vu.

EDIT: Ninja'd twice.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wow Steph's tits do look good tonight


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:HHH2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eva Marie in a wrestling attire?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

The Wyatts are on the stage as well


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Time for these morons to bury everyone


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ was just seen talking to Summer Rae on the ramp. This night keeps getting better and better.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Stephs tits look extra big tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How many coronations/celebrations does this mofo need?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Stephanie looking very fuckable tonight :HHH2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

There he is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ON YOUR KNEES DOG


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

here comes the same ending to raw as the last 10 weeks


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

No Cena on the stage?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> :lmao Summer Rae has NO ass.












Looks good to me :draper2


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I bet Big Show will come from outta nowhere. :show


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Stephanie looking milfalicious!! tig ol bitties!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Uhoh, Ambrose standing on opposite sides of Sethy and Rollins  
The subtleties in the breakup are coming out I',m almost positive,,


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Torito got dat rub from HHH


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

GOD Steph and the tits!:homer


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

can't wait wait for :show vs :rko2


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Stephenie has some bony legs.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

***** for Stephanie's boobs


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Steph's tits bruh.......


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Crona said:


> Summer Rae isn't amazing, but she's heads and shoulders above the likes of the Bella Twins, Rosa Mendes, Alicia Fox, and Aksana (I know, not saying much). Considering this is her RAW debut match, she did really well.


I agree.

And people complaining about her screaming need to shut up. :lmao If any of you watch NXT, you would know that she's a bitch and she tends to scream and mock her opponents like the heel she is.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why isn't Cena ever up on the stage with everyone else when they do this?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Eva Marie in a wrestling attire?


it was skimpy as hell too


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

STEPHS TITS AND FACE :homer


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stad said:


>


I heard that guy died and they found geocities.com in one of those rolls?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And he said: BATISTA. lol


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

wait axel seems fine wtf lmao also omg eva marie on the stage

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is going to be terrible.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> I'll be honest, that match was boring.
> 
> But what I can take from this is that Summer Rae is both committed to her gimmick with Fandango AND shows some promise in the ring. This is a good sign, *and an outstanding example of how to slowly push a wrestler/diva.*
> 
> She's not like Eve Marie who was pushed immediately into a RAW match with nothing to show for. Summer seems to have taken her sweet time before entering a RAW ring. Good stuff.


I know, and I cringe every time they get made to work with Kahli.. good grief give someone else a female valet and have them feud, get them away from the freakshows!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THE KING LEFT NONE LIVING.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Steph is fine as fuck


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Him over Batista!? HA! Ok....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Raw_was_War said:


> I bet Big Show will come from outta nowhere. :show


WWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Aww...the Shield still relegated to bodyguards while the Wyatts are the hitmen.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Why isn't Cena out there? Too good for this B+ storyline?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm getting deja vu here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*That EVOLUTION remark :mark:

I kinda miss BATISTA!!! *


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Is Cena on that ramp?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hunter stroking his ego again.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

can't wait to see which quote from Trips becomes a thread :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Why isn't Cena ever up on the stage with everyone else when they do this?


Because it would make him look bad. Which proves they don't give a shit about anybody on the roster except Cena.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

HHH leaving out the fact that he buried him after he left Evolution. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Love how whenever Stephanie bends over to get in the ring they zoom in on HHH or switch to a different camera angle. :lmao

Just let us see DAT ASS. :homer


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Big Show is gonna interrupt. Might as well change the channel.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

A+ player is now trending worldwide


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

A+ player kinda sounds like Apex Predator........dun dun dah!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince better come out


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> If any of you watch NXT, you would know that she's a bitch and she tends to scream and mock her opponents like the heel she is.


her wrestling ability is the same exact way as she was in NXT which i liked about her style, she needs to wrestle on tv more


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Steph push-up bra and no sports jacket. Little boys everywhere are happy.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

A+ Playa


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Hunter stroking his ego again.


Called his penis.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why isn't Cena ever up on the stage with everyone else when they do this?


Because Cena is behind this, IT WAS CENA ALL ALONG! :cena2


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow small reaction for Orton


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Was he talking about Orton or himself?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Triple H's forehead is like the rippling waves of an ocean...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

No suit? Dammit...again.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT CORPORATE WWE CHAMPION rton2


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao Maddox the only one clapping on stage


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Big Show = Boring

Vince = :mark:


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

THE A PLUS PREDATOR! RANDY ORTON!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tobit said:


> Just wait until Paige and Emma get called up.


Word. They and Summer will be the holy trinity of the future divas division: Paige the workhorse, Summer the moneymaker and Emma the hybrid of the two. Looking forward to it, especially with AJ and Nattie thrown into the mix. Also hoping for Alexa Bliss to break though in the event she proves herself to be viable.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Because it would make him look bad. Which proves they don't give a shit about anybody on the roster except Cena.


is Punk up there? I didn't see him either unless I missed it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Got Damn Steph


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

If he was really the old Randy, he'd punt Hunter, RKO Steph, and give the Randy Rape Face as we fade to black.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

White chicken shit.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Orton is so badass


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> :lmao Summer Rae has NO ass. There's a giant space between her "butt" and her shorts.
> The Bellas don't have ass either but they wear clingy material which camouflages their lack of posterior


:kobe These guys need to look at Naomi if they wanna talk about Divas with ass..Langston and RVD got bigger ass than most of these skinny divas broads.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Complete silence for Orton. Damn.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The face of the company rton2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd goes mild for Orton, not even little tween girls screaming


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And the crowd has NO fucks to give. Some face of the WWE.

:lmao


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

they branding new nickname "A+ Player" RKO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Cena on ramp eh??!?!? :HHH2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Steph should of had Kane out there too.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Authority Predator?




Since when has Orton ever been ashamed of a dirty win? stfu Cole :lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Spoiler: Vacant will interrupt Randy Orton, not Big Show.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Triple H's forehead is like the rippling waves of an ocean...


Crashing against the mighty rock that is his GOAT nose.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope to God Randy Orton is just a pawn in all of this and Cena is the real corporate champion that will unify the belts.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

awwwwww


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL Orton going in for that hug by himself.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hurry this shit up. Koji is mowing down the Cards


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

If they go with the Big Show and Danielson isn't wrestling on that ppv, I'm fucking not watching that shit.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Steph push-up bra and no sports jacket. Little boys everywhere are happy.


Like you wouldn't fuck her.
Thinking a woman is attractive = little boy

lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This totally didn't happen 2 months ago.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Orton grabbed her tittie.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

O Fenômeno said:


> :kobe These guys need to look at Naomi if they wanna talk about Divas with ass..Langston and RVD got bigger ass than most of these skinny divas broads.


Langston has a bigger ass than everyone on the roster


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dammit Stephanie cannot act


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn Steph, your tits look extra big tonight


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why are the Wyatts out there?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I rather be Bob Buckland than Randy Orton.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Khali having trouble standing still.

:ti


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

This looks really familiar.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why are the Wyatts on the stage


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Why are the Wyatts out there?


Was wondering that too. :lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

So they should go shit in peoples' bags?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"NO NO NO NO NO"" lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Crashing against the mighty rock that is his GOAT nose.


:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:datass Naomi's booty can be spotted anywhere


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Steph sings Wing Beneath Our Ring, I'll give this show all the snowflakes.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is Kane??


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

God I would love to make her squeal like a pig


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Having this TIGHT-TALL! 

Sorry, but he just said that weird.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton's voice cracking. :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

A guy who went AWOL, failed what..two drug tests?

:allen1


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

clear your throat randy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> And the crowd has NO fucks to give. Some face of the WWE.
> 
> :lmao


yeah DB his hugely over no one cares about Orton and he is champion.

Orton is the Del Rio of Raw


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Go home Khali, you're drunk.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Did Orton scream too much last night? :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Spoiler: Vacant will interrupt Randy Orton, not Big Show.


He's not there because he got a concussion by one of the chairs last night.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

raspy orton


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Randy Orton is everyone's champion? Even mine?

Wow, I have a champion. Thanks Hunter.

Dat GOAT nose, always looking out for us fans. :HHH2


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

big show to interupt... kane to take big show out


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Orton's voice is fuck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seems the the authority champ has a throat problem.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Zack like "tell me about it"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Orton sounds like Laranitus right now...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Titul.
Dat thespian.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Orton sounds like he's got a sore throat


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*lol at the Wyatts there* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao Orton


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Is it me or did Orton sound like John Laurinaitis when he started talking?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Cena is probably in the back getting his elbow looked at, thats why he isn't out there. Same with Punk, he is in the trainer's room. Or thats what the storyline is.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Better than you?" Careful of dat catchphrase infringement, Randall. unk2



Natsuke said:


> Triple H's forehead is like the rippling waves of an ocean...


You'd have an ocean of stress lines too if you had to hear Steph's voice while you're plowing her with a sledgehammer. :trips2


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

PGSucks said:


> Langston has a bigger ass than everyone on the roster



Orton burying the WWE Universe while the KKK skinheads lead the Big Show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn RKO clear ur throat.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

:show Motherfucker.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh god...Orton/Show.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

That restraining order still gets his theme played.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF :/


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

well im off see ya


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is his music playing if he's fired?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice selling Cole. "Can it be."


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ti :ti Right on time, that train is never late.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Orton's voice is fuck.


its from blowing HHH to get his spot all these years


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Show is fired... music still plays. :show


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, no


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Wowwwww! That was unpredictable! :angle2 :heyman6 unk :eddie


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

fuck bigslow


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well good night everybody.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I called Show/Orton last night.

:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Welllll... its a filler feud!!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Question is, how did this big motherfucker get into the arena? I thought he was fired?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Orton burying the entire roster. He learned from the best :jpl


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

: allen1

Big Show to be the hero...


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

kane to take out big show


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The WWE locker-room should aspire to be Orton? A bad attitude and two wellness policy violations?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck is this shit? Seriously.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The shield getting mobbed


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Show 3:16 to the rescue.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Restraining order..
Barred from the building?
Pft no worries you still get your music of course!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy fuck! Cutting edge feud incoming!!!!

unk2


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Shoulda brought the Wyatts, too...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tha Big Show brother :hogan


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, this is some bullshite.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

bigshow 3:16


----------



## Mr.Bitches (Sep 2, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Word. They and Summer will be the holy trinity of the future divas division: Paige the workhorse, Summer the moneymaker and Emma the hybrid of the two. Looking forward to it, especially with AJ and Nattie thrown into the mix. Also hoping for Alexa Bliss to break though in the event she proves herself to be viable.


And let's not forget Bayley and Sasha Banks


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Stop complaining. This is awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol JBL "save this video tape"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHO THE FUCK PLAYED HIS MUSIC?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

You see guys, we have all been fooled. The REAL new face of the company is the BIG SLOW! :show


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Come on Kane, please end this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So now its big show vs Orton/HHH instead of DB . CRAP WWE booking

Cant the WWE push anyone who hasn't been in the wWE for 10 years


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Big show no youre hurting your law suit by attacking them.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Weeeeeeellllll shit....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


>


hahahahah Big Show..

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL it's Big Show s. Orton :vince5


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The big red machine is incoming.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Millions of dollas millions of dollas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Show, if you already out on bail, they not giving you another bail.


Trust me...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

randy hauled ass


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Show with that upper respiratory infection promo. bama


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why wouldn't he hit him while he was down?? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That son of a bitch grazed a belt against Show's shoulder! Damn him!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fucking :lmao at that weak ass punch.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Go Big Show!


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

This is AIDS...this is just horrible booking. Why is Big Show now the best on the roster.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Either Kane going come out or something else happen.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

here comes kane


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is playing Big Show's music and who helped him hack into the feed?

Something be going on methinks? 

Or they'll just truck on and expect us to not question it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This storyline would have been so much better with Mark Henry


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at Big Show taking Bryan's spot. And these idiots cheering it. Oh well


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kane time

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh, man... Exciting...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr.Bitches said:


> And let's not forget Bayley and Sasha Banks


Not a fan of Bayley, but I've heard good things about her and am willing to give her a chance. Couldn't care less about Sasha, though.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

BIG SHOW 3:16 SAYS I JUST KO'D YOUR ASS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> WHO THE FUCK PLAYED HIS MUSIC?


*So true!!* lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :HHH2


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Big Show Steve Austin


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Kill him! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:StephenA2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wyatts to come out?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Where is Jand?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Show just went Ken all over Randy Orton


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RED 
SOX
WIN. 
AGAIN. 

27 outs and 1 run away from 3 World Series Championships since 2004.#FUCKTHATCURSE


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Big Show vs. HHH!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I knew it. But better than excpected.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Big Show's raising hell and cleaning house, I like it


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

come on kane get out already


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

make something happen


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Guess Corporate Kane won't be strolling down to the ring tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why doesn't Kane attack him from behind? lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Wyatts to come out?


The Wyatts are on the stage dude


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like Show, at least more than others on this site, but I have no interest watching him be the face in the top feud.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so kane said he will do stephs bidding then they don't use him at the end of raw
what kind of booking is this?

oh yeah WWE logic booking.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

If this Big Show angle was given to Daniel Bryan or anyone but the Big Show (hell even Cena) I would love this feud.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Who is playing Big Show's music and who helped him hack into the feed?
> 
> Something be going on methinks?
> 
> Or they'll just truck on and expect us to not question it.


WWE Logic 3:16 said "I just flabbergasted your ass!"


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Still playing his music. :ti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BIG SHOW VERY OVER...HE'S THE 'NEW FACE' OF THE WWE!!!!!!!!! :russo: :russo: :russo:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WHO THE FUCK IS PLAYING HIS MUSIC AND WHY?!?!?!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Awesome :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Cold Paul Wight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess they forgot about Kane?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

He's fired yet his theme song is playing? DAT LOGIC.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is his theme playing? He doesn't work there anymore what sense does it make that they'd play his theme? Those guys gonna get fired next week for playing it?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Um... So Big Show is getting the next title shot?


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

so big show is now unstoppable after doing shit his whole career?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Big Show's music plays again??!?!?! :lol: :lol: :lol: :hogan


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> Why doesn't Kane attack him from behind? lol


I thought this too :lol Perfect opportunity for Kane to come out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so I guess DB is back to mid card along with Punk to feud with the wyatts while the fat loser big slow who should have retired is going to be in the title picture


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lawler seriously just called Show's WMD punch the Meat Hook. Will someone please snuff out that retarded old fuck already? B:<


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

CRY IWC CRY


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SJFC said:


> This storyline would have been so much better with Mark Henry


everything's better with Mark Henry. Can;t wait til he comes back


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

So... the crowd are even behind Show even though i doubt they want to be... Imagine if any up and comer was in Shows position >.< it would have been huge for them.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice ending.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Yawn


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

What a shit ending.

Big show gets new merchandise and even after being fired too!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

so... when are we going to get a different ending to raw


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

SO big Show is the one that overcomes the authority and gets the big match fpalm 

And I don't even like Bryan. Such backwards ass booking holy fuck.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This episode was a clusterfuck of wtf LOL


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh if only my WWE 13 character Nightray laid out HHH and Orton!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ummm I think Creative gave Big Show what should be Bryan's storyline.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

:brock 

I don't let my wife hold me back, HHH. You wimp.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Embarrassing ending.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think the reason his music play is because they're hinting that someone in the WWE, probably Vince, is on his side.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Saw that coming from a mile away TBH lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Convoluted mess.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Loved tonight's RAW. Curious to see where they go from here..


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Big Show being the top face of the WWE in 2013 is horrible. Why is this booked?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Why the fuck is Big Show being pushed like this?

ANyway, I hope this leads to Show/Kane


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Such a shitty Raw fpalm


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Im not sure who is worse. Kevin Nash ending your push or Big Show :lmao 
This shit HAS to be to piss off the IWC


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Duh, Kane is obviously the one who played The Big Show's music.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan got hosed.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Kane aligns himself with HHH and Steph and hey don't have Kane come out to attack Big Show??


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess they are saving Kane for an emergency.. like when they are in a bus on fire or something :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> So... the crowd are even behind Show even though i doubt they want to be... Imagine if any up and comer was in Shows position >.< it would have been huge for them.


Mark Henry is injured and they turned Ryback. Those are your only two options, but the timing isn't right, so its the fucking Big Turd.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

abomination from start to finish.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

WWE: Fuck It....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> Big Show being the top face of the WWE in 2013 is horrible. Why is this booked?


it would have been a nice change of pace from Bryan v Orton if an only if Bryan was actually booked to try to become the number 1 contender again but yeah why is Big Show being booked as the top face smh


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:show


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton vs Big Show... I have no problem with that. Bryan's title reign should be saved for Mania or somewhere like that.

In the meanwhile, Big Show is a good face opponent for Orton to go over.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Deptford said:


> SO big Show is the one that overcomes the authority and gets the big match fpalm
> 
> And I don't even like Bryan. Such backwards ass booking holy fuck.


Welcome to the new WWE. Punk and Bryan get demoted and Show gets promoted to the top. It's like they're trying to get us to stop watching.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Lmao They gave Bryan's storyline to Big Show. I can't believe this shit


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

normaly good ending saves lame raw. tonight was fine overall but big slow standing tall just fucked it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrestling: Rewards ex employees who trespass and terrorize employees by giving them a high profile match at the next pay per view.

:vince
:trips


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

So there it is. The final nail in the coffin for Daniel Bryan. He got screwed in this fued and now enter the Big Show.

HHH and Vince are completely out of touch with their own fan base.

This had to make most fans sick to their stomach.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Was cena doing a black accent or southern


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Big Show is popular with the young demographic but really WWE creative should have been pushing newer talent. I'd rather see Big E, Ryback or Ziggler have this role to help Bryan.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Welcome to the new WWE. Punk and Bryan get demoted and Show gets promoted to the top. It's like they're trying to get us to stop watching.


\

Well they have! This is all Vince McMahon!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Orton vs Big Show... I have no problem with that. Bryan's title reign should be saved for Mania or somewhere like that.
> 
> In the meanwhile, Big Show is a good face opponent for Orton to go over.


^^^^^^this this this x1000


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Now Triple H Big Show The Shield Chody Rhodes And Randy Orton are all gonna go out and eat some BBQ Ribs And Hog Maws


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Big Show is probably retiring soon so hes getting the final push. He came out, fucked shit up, I enjoyed it.

Steph looked so hawt. FUCK THOSE BOOBS.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's hoping Punk and Bryan team up in a dominant "Power Trip" fashion. THey should be the ones fucking up The Authority


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

greendude11 said:


> Big Show's raising hell and cleaning house, I like it


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, you see Show, a law suit is all well and good, but violating a restraining order set in place by a judge isn't exactly going to endear the court to your cause.

It'll go something like this:

"Judge, Mr. GOAT nose ridiculed me on television, and attempted to force me to do heinous things by holding my contract at stake. I'd seek damages for defamation and breach of contract."

"Yes, Mr. Wight...it also says here that the defendant filed a restraining order against you after you assaulted him and his employees on several occasions, broke into a private venue on several occasions and disturbed the peace numerous times. It goes on to say that you violated this restraining order and once again broke into a private venue an assaulted one of Mr. Helmsley's employees, and also tried to incite a riot. Care to elaborate on these factors?"

"Well, you see, your honor...his wife said I was impotent..."

Decision-case thrown out, Big Show detained without bail, looking at a probable sentence of a decade in prison


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Did WWE suddenly forget that Daniel Bryan exists? Why is a 42 year old the face in the top feud? This shit makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So I guess you guys wanted to see Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton for the fourth time in a row?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Wyatts are probably new Heymen bitches. Therefore, Punk/Bryan vs them.

It'll be the Shield, Kane, Orton and Steph/HHH with this whack ass feud against Show. 

Fucking Big Show is main eventing.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> It's like they're trying to get us to stop watching.





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, you see Show, a law suit is all well and good, but violating a restraining order set in place by a judge isn't exactly going to endear the court to your cause.
> 
> It'll go something like this:
> 
> ...


:lol watch the next HHH promo go something like this now with the way he's been kind of shooting and saying mostly whatever he wants to to derail this story.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

The music constantly playing will lead to triple h wondering how he keeps getting in like Jbl keeps saying and vince r behind it.

Good raw but why didn't hhh adress HBK/Bryan?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DogSaget said:


> Was cena doing a black accent or southern


southern black y'all


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

ggd said:


> Big Show is popular with the young demographic but really WWE creative should have been pushing newer talent. I'd rather see Big E, Ryback or Ziggler have this role to help Bryan.


No they won't!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its like we are back in 2007 again with HHH, Cena, Orton and Big show in the main event and it looks like Kane is also in the main event some how.

then you get younger stars like Punk, Bryan, Sandow and Ziggler all getting screwed. Ziggler and Sandow are jobbers at this point.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

raw = 6 /10 ..... big slow made it 3/10


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

OML said:


> The music constantly playing will lead to triple h wondering how he keeps getting in like Jbl keeps saying and vince r behind it.
> 
> Good raw but why didn't hhh adress HBK/Bryan?


Exactly! 

WTF is creative doing?!



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Wow. In 2013 one of your main event feuds going into a PPV is... Big Show vs Randy Orton. I mean holy fuck, can it get anymore mundane than that? I don't know how some of you guys do it, watching this shit every week sounds about as fun as staring at a fucking wall.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Arcade said:


> So I guess you guys wanted to see Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton for the fourth time in a row?


Some here don't know what they want. First they complain about the Bryan/Orton feud being boring and needing to end after HIAC, and they do just that by moving on - there's still more and more bitching.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Raw was very weird...but I liked it, still incredibly pissed at Sandow blowing his MITB! Hope this leads to a feud and not Sandow just buggering off back to the midcard.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Wow. In 2013 one of your main event feuds going into a PPV is... Big Show vs Randy Orton. I mean holy fuck, can it get anymore mundane than that? I don't know how some of you guys do it, watching this shit every week sounds about as fun as staring at a fucking wall.


Don't forget the other main event is DelRio/Cena.. I'm not sure which one is worse.

Survivor Series will do the worst buy rate in Survivor Series history.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Big Show main eventing... is it 1996 WCW or something talk about desperation and completely out of ideas.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, you see Show, a law suit is all well and good, but violating a restraining order set in place by a judge isn't exactly going to endear the court to your cause.
> 
> It'll go something like this:
> 
> ...


Not when Vince will stick up for him.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Would have made sense for kane to come out and take out big show but still.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dash24 said:


> Did WWE suddenly forget that Daniel Bryan exists? Why is a 42 year old the face in the top feud? This shit makes no sense whatsoever.


Big show will turn heel next summer at Bash at the beach, WMD DB then forms the BSO (Big Slow Order) and takes over the WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Arcade said:


> So I guess you guys wanted to see Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton for the fourth time in a row?


DB should have won at the PPV last night. And even if he's not, it should at least be HHH vs DB to get DB another title show down the road.

But DB is getting demoted to a feud with the wyatts who are mid carders.

DB should be the one going against the corp. even if its not for the title. Not the big show.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Some here don't know what they want. First they complain about the Bryan/Orton feud being boring and needing to end after HIAC, and they do just that by moving on - there's still more and more bitching.


because they're moving on to something incredibly stale and boring. Nobody should be happy about Big Show main eventing except those who just accept anything the WWE throws at them and have no standards at all.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Some here don't know what they want. First they complain about the Bryan/Orton feud being boring and needing to end after HIAC, and they do just that by moving on - there's still more and more bitching.


Nah it's not about not knowing what you want. This shit just sucks as of right now.

Bryan should be WWE champ as of right now.. they fucked this whole thing up and the next couple of months are going to suck.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Some here don't know what they want. First they complain about the Bryan/Orton feud being boring and needing to end after HIAC, and they do just that by moving on - there's still more and more bitching.


I'll tell you what I don't want to see. Big Show v Orton. Who wants to see that match in 2013, if ever?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa...

Let me get this straight...people were all well and fine with Big Show vs Triple H before, with Bryan playing a more minor role, and now, they're shitting bricks because its STILL Big Show vs Triple H, and Bryan is STILL playing a minor role...but in a different feud.

What fucking sense does that make? Bryan's involvement has been downplayed a lot as of late, it was always leading to this now and you're suddenly surprised? Besides, the little midget deserves this. That's what happens when you fuck with HBGOAT. The GOAT nose smacks you back down to the mid card.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dash24 said:


> Did WWE suddenly forget that Daniel Bryan exists? Why is a 42 year old the face in the top feud? This shit makes no sense whatsoever.


Calm your ass down.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

all in all... said:


> .



Send this to Quentin Tarantino!


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Big show will turn heel next summer at Bash at the beach, WMD DB then forms the BSO (Big Slow Order) and takes over the WWE.


B-B-B-Big Slow Order 4-4-4 lyfe.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> DB should have won at the PPV last night. And even if he's not, it should at least be HHH vs DB to get DB another title show down the road.
> 
> But DB is getting demoted to a feud with the wyatts who are mid carders.
> 
> DB should be the one going against the corp. even if its not for the title. Not the big show.


In time my friend. This is just filler for DB until we get closer to WM season


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Even though I like Orton more than Bryan, Bryan deserves more than a midcard feud with The Wyatts. If you add the fact that they're giving The Wyatts a big push, then it's likely he'll be jobbing to them...what a mess.

Someone probably pulled the plug on Bryan's push, but who? & why?


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Schrute_Farms said:


> because they're moving on to something incredibly stale and boring. Nobody should be happy about Big Show main eventing except those who just accept anything the WWE throws at them and have no standards at all.





this


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Some here don't know what they want. First they complain about the Bryan/Orton feud being boring and needing to end after HIAC, and they do just that by moving on - there's still more and more bitching.


Forget about this forum, I think the general WWE fan base wanted Bryan to win and be champion. Period. The general fan base doesn't think in terms of 'programs' they think simply who they want to win, who they want to lose. 

The WWE wants Orton to be champ. They have very few opponents, so it has to be Big Show, which I suppose will be better than Triple H/Big Show, which was a prior rumor for Survivor Series.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber B said:


> The Wyatts are probably new Heymen bitches. Therefore, Punk/Bryan vs them.
> 
> It'll be the Shield, Kane, Orton and Steph/HHH with this whack ass feud against Show.
> 
> Fucking Big Show is main eventing.


I don't follow :argh:

Wyatts with Heyman? Where'd you get that?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> I don't follow :argh:
> 
> Wyatts with Heyman? Where'd you get that?


The Devil made me do it because Heyman called himself the devil last night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Schrute_Farms said:


> because they're moving on to something incredibly stale and boring. Nobody should be happy about Big Show main eventing except those who just accept anything the WWE throws at them and have no standards at all.


The big show vs HHH and now Orton is always boring and has been going on for months.

The corp. vs DB thing should have ended last night at the PPV with DB going over. Then Kane could have said he will do Stephs bidding and that would have set up the Kane vs DB feud with HHH and Steph backing Kane.

That is much better than the big show vs HHH/Orton and getting Otunga involved.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Some here don't know what they want. First they complain about the Bryan/Orton feud being boring and needing to end after HIAC, and they do just that by moving on - there's still more and more bitching.


Of course, its because Bryan isn't involved. These chumps will cry bloody murder if their favorite vanilla midget isn't involved.

But now, he and VM Punk are teaming up, so now we get Bryan mark vs Punk mark wars over who is going to carry the team, when really, the important thing is that they're back in the mid card while true A+ players take over the main event.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> In time my friend. This is just filler for DB until we get closer to WM season


I feel like you're onto something. :vince


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> In time my friend. This is just filler for DB until we get closer to WM season


They should have given DB a 3 month title run and screw him over at survivor series with last nights finish. Then let DB win the RR to set up his next title run at WM.

But they made it too convoluted they just ruined it all.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So I guess that if you're automatically not fighting for the WWE Title, then you're automatically 'mid-card'? Where the hell did this mentality come from?


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

It is pretty pathetic when WWE booking depresses their own fan base. I am sure many people will tune out.. the ratings and Survivor Series buyrate will show this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bearodactyl said:


> I don't follow :argh:
> 
> Wyatts with Heyman? Where'd you get that?


Paul's coke addiction going wild and then referring to himself as the devil...now Wyatt is randomly attacking DB and Punk (his former top) saying that the devil made me do it.

It's fuckery either way.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should have given DB a 3 month title run and screw him over at survivor series with last nights finish. Then let DB win the RR to set up his next title run at WM.
> 
> But they made it too convoluted they just ruined it all.


na its better without having a title run


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Arcade said:


> So I guess you guys wanted to see Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton for the fourth time in a row?


It's not about having Bryan go against Orton, it's about making Bryan the focal point of the story and continuing to build him and his credibility. Big Show has no right or place to be included into this storyline. Bryan *earned this push* and Show is just leeching off him. 

They are reenacting elements of Stone Cold with Big Show, when it should be Bryan who should be looking like Stone Cold and appear as a complete badass.

Survivor Series doesn't even need the WWE title to be defended, just have Team Bryan go against Team Orton.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> The big show vs HHH and now Orton is always boring and has been going on for months.
> 
> The corp. vs DB thing should have ended last night at the PPV with DB going over. Then Kane could have said he will do Stephs bidding and that would have set up the Kane vs DB feud with HHH and Steph backing Kane.
> 
> That is much better than the big show vs HHH/Orton and getting Otunga involved.


You know, anytime an angle is centered around a lawsuit, that is a red flag that it will suck because lawsuit angles always suck and cornball.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

How can anyone be so sure that Bryan will win the Rumble and the WWE title? It's highly possible that he will just be in other fueds and not be back in the WWE title hunt anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> You know, anytime an angle is centered around a lawsuit, that is a red flag that it will suck because lawsuit angles always suck and cornball.


i agree 100% you don't need the law suit, just add in Vince backing the big show and it makes the storyline 100% better.
I mean hell the other lawsuit storyline with the iron clad lawsuit doesn't even count anymore.

So they don't even follow the lawsuit storyline months later.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The "HE'S FIRED YET HIS TITANTRON/MUSIC IS PLAYING?" posts are old and annoying now.

WWE obviously doesn't care (for some reason) and I guess it's just a "who cares, deal with it" type of thing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Survivor Series doesn't even need the WWE title to be defended, just have Team Bryan go against Team Orton.


Team Punk vs Team Foley was a disaster and it only lasted a week before WWE aborted it. The title will always be defended at Survivor Series, so we're stuck with Big Turd vs Orton as the center piece of this ppv. 

Don't blame me, I wanted Bryan to win at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Weird Raw but I liked it (sans the ending). Come at me bro.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

vk79 said:


> How can anyone be so sure that Bryan will win the Rumble and the WWE title? *It's highly possible that he will just be in other fueds and not be back in the WWE title hunt anymore*.


We can only hope...

Besides, 5'8 mid carders don't deserve Rumble wins. They're like that 8th guy in whose sole purpose is a comedy elimination.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

checkcola said:


> The Devil made me do it because Heyman called himself the devil last night.


I guess that'd make sense if they'd only attacked Punk, though a Wyatt/Heyman combination makes very little sense to me personally.. two captains, one boat, if you know what I mean. And the WWE often lacks an eye for details like that so I guess it COULD be possible.

But then, how does Bryan fit in? 

I dunno, I was entertained but I'll admit to being confused. Which leaves me with two options. Either A)Hold off on judgement till things reveal themselves, and judge things at that time; or B)Just assume the worst and start complaining about something I don't even fully get yet.

Think I'm gonna go with A)... :faint:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> na its better without having a title run


No its not because when DB won the it was a huge thing then he get screwed over with the cash in.

Then he wins it again, and the fans are like FINALLY then he gets screwed out of the title and its stripped. 

So now when he wins for the 3rd time its going to be no big deal. And you wasted his finally getting a real title run.

He should have gotten a 3-4 month title run first before being screwed out of it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> We can only hope...
> 
> Besides, 5'8 mid carders don't deserve Rumble wins. They're like that 8th guy in whose sole purpose is a comedy elimination.


Rey Mysterio says hi


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Plus now it feels like Bryan never even beat Cena 100% clean at Summerslam. It just feels like that victory and moment mean nothing anymore.

I mean he beat Superman 100% clean and he's not even in the WWE title hunt right now? He has to win the Rumble or else it is 100% proof that they just completely fucked him over.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Rey Mysterio says hi


Lol Rey only won because his best friend died a few months prior. WWE will do anything to capitalize on stuff.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> No its not because when DB won the it was a huge thing then he get screwed over with the cash in.
> 
> Then he wins it again, and the fans are like FINALLY then he gets screwed out of the title and its stripped.
> 
> ...


too many title reigns is over kill its better if he just keeps getting screwed and chase the title rather then be champ


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> I guess that'd make sense if they'd only attacked Punk, though a Wyatt/Heyman combination makes very little sense to me personally.. two captains, one boat, if you know what I mean. And the WWE often lacks an eye for details like that so I guess it COULD be possible.
> 
> But then, how does Bryan fit in?
> 
> ...


Exactly.

They should have had the Kane and Steph thing first, then let Kane attack DB.

That way you have a kane and DB feud with it still being against the corp. and that keeps DB in the main event picture with HHH.

That way once Orton goes over big show he can get back to getting the title from Orton.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tonights show was great from start to finish...you can nitpick all you want but you're only fooling yourself. BTW what's with all the wah Big Show's going against Orton wah, would you like Bryan to face Orton again and lose? Orton's going to win than probably feud with Punk. Can't wait for next week !


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> too many title reigns is over kill its better if he just keeps getting screwed and chase the title rather then be champ


But DB has two WWE title reigns and its for 24 hours total for both reigns.

Where as my way it would have been two title reigns with it lasting 3-4 months.

Short BS padding title reigns are bad not better.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Kofi is not impressed:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> We can only hope...
> 
> Besides, 5'8 mid carders don't deserve Rumble wins. They're like that 8th guy in whose sole purpose is a comedy elimination.


Nice to see you're still living in WWF 1987.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> But DB has two WWE title reigns and its for 24 hours total for both reigns.
> 
> Where as my way it would have been two title reigns with it lasting 3-4 months.
> 
> Short BS padding title reigns are bad not better.


Exactly.. at least Benoit had a 5 month title reign. He never came close again but that one reign was more than enough for his fan base at the time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Team Punk vs Team Foley was a disaster and it only lasted a week before WWE aborted it. The title will always be defended at Survivor Series, so we're stuck with Big Turd vs Orton as the center piece of this ppv.
> 
> Don't blame me, I wanted Bryan to win at Hell in a Cell.


It will probably end up being something like Orton vs Big show for the title.
Cena vs Del Rio for WHC.

Then Kane, and the wyatts vs DB, Punk, and two others, one of which probably the miz.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Daniel Bryan has been wasted! He will turn heel to feud with HBK!


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

vk79 said:


> Plus now it feels like Bryan never even beat Cena 100% clean at Summerslam. It just feels like that victory and moment mean nothing anymore.
> 
> I mean he beat Superman 100% clean and he's not even in the WWE title hunt right now? He has to win the Rumble or else it is 100% proof that they just completely fucked him over.



Your average wrestling fan probably won't remember Bryan beating Cena in another month. The only thing people will remember is Orton holding the title. It a way of still protecting cena.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Of course, its because Bryan isn't involved. These chumps will cry bloody murder if their favorite vanilla midget isn't involved.
> *
> But now, he and VM Punk are teaming up, so now we get Bryan mark vs Punk mark wars over who is going to carry the team*, when really, the important thing is that they're back in the mid card while true A+ players take over the main event.


*insert "dis gon b gud" gif*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Too lazy to look it up, how long till Survivor Series?


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

dxbender said:


> Kofi is not impressed:


Signature material.

That Kofi face needs to be made into a smiley.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank Goodness the social media wasn't this big back in the Attitude Era, it would have messed up a lot of storylines because of whining fans. :lol

I can just hope a year for now these fans that's upset about Bryan, will still support him... because it's really shocking that this board was supporting Miz back in the day. When he won the WWE title, it was happiness. Now people can't stand to see him on screen now.
Back in 2009, everybody was loving Orton now a lot of people turned against him.

Let's just hope Daniel Bryan don't stay too good, for too long or the betraying will start. :lol
I think his 'Yes' chants should keep him over.
CM Punk is in good shape right now as well.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

dxbender said:


> Kofi is not impressed:


Kofi is jealous. "Bitch that's my man."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Too lazy to look it up, how long till Survivor Series?


4 weeks


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> But now, he and VM Punk are teaming up, so now we get Bryan mark vs Punk mark wars over who is going to carry the team, when really, the important thing is that they're back in the mid card while true A+ players take over the main event.


That will still bring about a bigger reaction than Orton's getting. The reaction he got tonight when HHH introduced him was jaw dropping. You could hear a mouse fart it was so silent.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> After Monday's episode of Raw went off the air, Triple H addressed the crowd and said that The Big Show is lucky that he left because he was about to whip his ass. Triple H then proceeded to tell everyone that he was throwing them out. Stephanie then took the mic while fans insulted Triple H.* Triple H then told the crowd that since no one wants to leave, you're all now hired for WWE and guess what... "you're all fired, get the hell out." This concluded tonight's WWE tapings.*


GOLD :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Nice to see you're still living in WWF 1987.


Not shocking seeing as he rocked a Cornette avatar for a long time.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> GOLD :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao Awesome.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> 4 weeks


Thanks! :cheer

Seems like plenty of time to iron out some storyline kinks. Waiting and seeing over here.. (It helps that I missed more than 2 decades of WWF/WWE programming, I feel like I'm a lot less burnt out than most here! : )

*Counts his blessings*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> That will still bring about a bigger reaction than Orton's getting. The reaction he got tonight when HHH introduced him was jaw dropping. You could hear a mouse fart it was so silent.


Not even fangirl screams. He's such a paper henchman champ. All the heat is on Triple H.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> 4 weeks


Too many ppvs. One pretty much every single month is overkill. Especially when they're around $50 a pop. And they wonder why people stream them.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

It seems like a lot of major players have been getting lost in the shuffle. Ryback proved weaker than Punk back to back, it's going to take A LOT to bring him up from this. Kane returned, and left again. Cena just won a super unnecessary world title. Punk and Bryan just fell victims to Wyatt attacks. Big Show is doing some weird program with Triple H. 

We need Triple H and his corporation to get The Shield, the Wyatt Family, Kane, Randy Orton Vs CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, The Miz, Rhodes Bros, Big E, and I guess Big Show, since they wanna go through with this Big Show push.

They need to do something good with Kane. The thing when he said to Stephanie that he will be her monster was cool, but we didn't see Kane. I thought Kane shoulda came out at the end of Raw there and beat down Big Show, for Triple H and Kane. This could be Kane's last big run, and it would be something fresh. 

Rollins and Reigns need the tag belts back. Curtis Axel needs to drop the IC Title back to Miz, and dissappear, and let Miz feud with Bray for it or whatever. Ambrose needs to keep his belt, not drop it to Big E. He aint ready for it. 

Orton and Cena need to stay champions. That's what's "best for business". The WWE title just went through the sewer and got pulled out in these past few months with the Orton/Bryan bullshit. No one is ready to beat Cena for the WHC, so them 2 is a good choice for these next few months.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

First time watching a full Raw in a while, though I've kept up with the product.

-This main event storyline is dying, and I'm kinda tired of some fans acting like we haven't seen this crap before. Yeah, Bryan could rebound from all of this and finally get his hands on HHH and the title. Problem is, they've derailed and convoluted the storyline to the point where it's easier to just forget about DB and find a new direction. If they wanted a slow build, then having Bryan win the title back his first PPV match against Orton and getting it stripped the next day was a very bad way to start off things. And having The Authority (or whatever they're officially going by), garner more heat with random guys (Rhodes, Goldust, Big Show) than the guy who's going for their title isn't a good idea either. 

Again, if you like the current state of the storyline, fine. Happy for you, keep enjoying it. But don't act surprised that people are complaining, especially after we just saw a similar story derailment with the "Summer of Punk." This is almost identical. Is it any wonder that few people believe this will end well?

-Having Cena beat Sandow in that fashion was terrible. A crippled Cena takes the best Sandow has to offer and still wins? C'mon man. Way to kill a fresh face before he even gets started. Del Rio interfering would've made sense and not hurt Sandow's creditability, but no.....

[email protected] They booked him into the ground....again.

-I've noticed a disturbing trend...every time the Tag Team division looks to be on the rise, they stall it by giving the titles to a temporary tag team. DX's last run (I think), JeriShow, Hell No, and now the Rhodes family...I like Cody a lot, but if the point of all this was to get the tag titles, then why not focus the storyline on an actual TAG TEAM, rather than a current singles guy and his part-time brother?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Daniel Bryan went from being the main reason I even watched to me just not giving a shit because they totally ruined this storyline and his push. Now with the cards they showed tonight it looks like it is going back to the 3 hours of garbage with Cena being more super than ever as he even goes to spread his stain on Smackdown and bury everyone there. 

I'll tune in to the start and end every now then just to see what is going on, but that is about all I can stand. It's just so cringe-worthy that is embarrassing to even admit I still watch that much. Every time you think they are about to turn in a new direction they always drop the ball, as well as another turd.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Rey Mysterio says hi


Charity Rumble win if I ever did see one. "Eddie died, so have a Rumble and title reign!"



Headliner said:


> Nice to see you're still living in WWF 1987.


WWF needs to be like a roller coaster-the main event needs a height requirement. Its the HEAVYWEIGHT title, after all. Its just not at all believable that a 5'8 guy that has the look, mic skills and character of Daniel Bryan can be a real top guy and, god forbid, carry this company on his stardom. Some smaller guys are fine. 6'0 is a perfectly good height for a believable main event contender. When you get to Bryan and Mysterio sizes, it ruins the illusion that this is real. That's why the Cruiserweight division existed-Rey could believably fight Juvy, Psychosis, Ultimo, Malenko and company. But stick him against a guy like Kevin Nash and it looks completely ridiculous. Same with Bryan. How is it that Roman Reigns, a mountain of a man, can eliminate Zack Ryder, Justin Gabriel and Titus O'Neil in that 11-3 handicap match and then suddenly start getting his ass kicked by this 5'8 gremlin? Again, it destroys the illusion.

Just me, though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Neuron said:


> Too many ppvs. One pretty much every single month is overkill. Especially when they're around $50 a pop. And they wonder why people stream them.


i agree they should go back to 6 PPvs a year. Two months between PPVs is a good time to build feuds and not have so many rematches or if you are going to go with 12 a year then have the B PPVs be like 19.99


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> GOLD :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


What a champion.

Can Raw just be 3 hours of Hunter being a heel?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Charity Rumble win if I ever did see one. "Eddie died, so have a Rumble and title reign!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Height doesn't matter, Mike Tyson was short and in his prime was one of the best HW champions of all time. And HBK was one of the best champions of all time and isn't that much taller than DB only a few inches.

yeah I guess Tyson wasnt believable being a heavyweight boxing champion since everyone was much taller than him.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Too many ppvs. One pretty much every single month is overkill. Especially when they're around $50 a pop. And they wonder why people stream them.


At least it gives them more time to build up the matches/storylines for SS. *shrugs*

Don't act like it's coming in 2/3 weeks ala Battleground.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I can see a HHH/Orton vs. Big Show handicap match for the WWE Championship at Survivor Series


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> Charity Rumble win if I ever did see one. "Eddie died, so have a Rumble and title reign!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nonsense. I've seen and heard of 5'5, 5'6, 5'7, 5'8 guys foot guys kick 6+foot guys asses a few times in real fights.

The real illusion is that a lot of people are fooled by height so they believe the person with the height should automatically be able to be some take people out.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> It seems like a lot of major players have been getting lost in the shuffle. Ryback proved weaker than Punk back to back, it's going to take A LOT to bring him up from this. Kane returned, and left again. Cena just won a super unnecessary world title. Punk and Bryan just fell victims to Wyatt attacks. Big Show is doing some weird program with Triple H.
> 
> We need Triple H and his corporation to get The Shield, the Wyatt Family, Kane, Randy Orton Vs CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, The Miz, Rhodes Bros, Big E, and I guess Big Show, since they wanna go through with this Big Show push.
> 
> ...


Ryback isn't meant to come back from this. That's his push done. Also, MIZ as IC champion? Why? No one in the world gives a shit about him. Give it to Big E, and give Big E a push. Easy new midcard star.


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

It really is mind boggling. WWE has destroyed and buried so many guys in this past year itself. I just don't understand what the future holds? Cena, Show, Orton, Sheamus.. wow sounds great!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> That's nonsense. I've seen and heard of 5'5, 5'6, 5'7, 5'8 guys foot guys kick 6+foot guys asses a few times in real fights.
> 
> The real illusion is that a lot of people are fooled by height so they believe the person with the height should automatically be able to be some take people out.


yeah Mike Tyson says hello, and he was like 5'10 and destroyed guys that were 6'8-6'10

not to mention bruce lee was like 5'7 and could also kick the crap out of people over 6 ft tall.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

vk79 said:


> Plus now it feels like Bryan never even beat Cena 100% clean at Summerslam. It just feels like that victory and moment mean nothing anymore.
> 
> I mean he beat Superman 100% clean and he's not even in the WWE title hunt right now? He has to win the Rumble or else it is 100% proof that they just completely fucked him over.


That's pretty much it. That whole thing does not mean shit right now.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Charity Rumble win if I ever did see one. "Eddie died, so have a Rumble and title reign!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That went out the door a long time ago.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Height doesn't matter, Mike Tyson was short and in his prime was one of the best HW champions of all time. And HBK was one of the best champions of all time and isn't that much taller than DB only a few inches.
> 
> yeah I guess Tyson wasnt believable being a heavyweight boxing champion since everyone was much taller than him.


And yet Michaels still looked like he dwarfed over Bryan tonight.

Also, don't try comparing real fighting to wrestling. Its great that Tyson could kick the shit out of guys bigger than him. This is wrestling, and they're trying to create an illusion that doesn't look realistic at all. For decades, big > small. Now suddenly I'm supposed to buy that small > big? In fact, small can resoundingly beat big? Don't buy it.



Headliner said:


> That's nonsense. I've seen and heard of 5'5, 5'6, 5'7, 5'8 guys foot guys kick 6+foot guys asses a few times in real fights.
> 
> The real illusion is that a lot of people are fooled by height so they believe the person with the height should automatically be able to be some take people out.


That's the problem. This isn't real fighting. They've spent years upon years building up a certain image, and now they're trying to transition that and to me, it looks foolish.

Sure, there are guys out there that can actually contend, but 9/10 times, big height means bigger reach advantage, and that is a huge advantage. The small guys beating the big guys will always be the exception to the rule, and are few and far between. Or they can be like Anderson Silva and just have freakishly long limbs.

And honestly, speaking from my personal viewpoint, I don't take a match for a world title seriously when the referee is taller than Bryan. It just looks like a joke, especially with that stupid hair and awful beard. Like putting Hornswoggle up against Cesaro or something and expecting the midget to have a real chance at winning.

But other people are entitled to their perceptions, as I'm entitled to mine.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone feel bad for PTP wwe shop commercial? Not cause of the commercial itself(cause commercial was awesome,especially the basketball part), but cause you know WWE is having these to see who LITERALLY sells the most, and PTP special was just free shipping, while others did stuff like 10% off merchandise, so their commercial won't have much(if any) impact on people buying compared to the other ads.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh and naturally, the Bryan marks are all red repping me because I dare to speak against him.

Your Jesus is back in the mid card. Allow me to drink your tears.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> And yet Michaels still looked like he dwarfed over Bryan tonight.
> 
> Also, don't try comparing real fighting to wrestling. Its great that Tyson could kick the shit out of guys bigger than him. This is wrestling, and they're trying to create an illusion that doesn't look realistic at all. For decades, big > small. Now suddenly I'm supposed to buy that small > big? In fact, small can resoundingly beat big? Don't buy it.
> 
> ...


No he didn't they looked the same height, what were you watching? 

What do you mean don't compare real fighting to wrestling, you did that in your post.

This is a quote from your post "When you get to Bryan and Mysterio sizes, it ruins the illusion that this is real"

You were saying wrestling doenst seem real when someone the size of DB or Mysterio beat up bigger guys yet in real fighting guys like Tyson and Bruce Lee did in fact beat up guys bigger than them for real.

Tyson had short limbs and still destroyed guys bigger than him, and yes there are exceptions to the rule. So why can't DB be the exception to the rule?

Your view doesn't old water since in real life guys smaller do beat up guys bigger than them .


You are the one who tried to bring in wrestling trying to look real and when I show how in real fighting it does happen then you wont to throw that out?

How does that work?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh and naturally, the Bryan marks are all red repping me because I dare to speak against him.
> 
> Your Jesus is back in the mid card. Allow me to drink your tears.


He's everyone's Jesus with DAT LONG HAIR and DAT BEARD (although I want him to clean up a bit).

He'll be back in the main event scene soon :bryan


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Anyone feel bad for PTP wwe shop commercial? Not cause of the commercial itself(cause commercial was awesome,especially the basketball part), but cause you know WWE is having these to see who LITERALLY sells the most, and PTP special was just free shipping, while others did stuff like 10% off merchandise, so their commercial won't have much(if any) impact on people buying compared to the other ads.


I just think its sad that they have so little to do with a lot of their roster. Big E and Ambrose are feuding for the US title. Other contenders? Its like they don't exist, so off they go to shill merch.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> And yet Michaels still looked like he dwarfed over Bryan tonight.
> 
> Also, don't try comparing real fighting to wrestling. Its great that Tyson could kick the shit out of guys bigger than him. This is wrestling, and they're trying to create an illusion that doesn't look realistic at all. For decades, big > small. Now suddenly I'm supposed to buy that small > big? In fact, small can resoundingly beat big? Don't buy it.
> 
> ...


This argument would hold weight if you weren't a Punk fan.


----------



## Crow333 (Jan 30, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> And yet Michaels still looked like he dwarfed over Bryan tonight.


That's because Michaels isn't short, he's 6', which is almost the same height as Austin, it's a myth that Michaels is small, he's just not got a body builders physique.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Reigns double spear was amazing
Shawn Michaels killed it
Summer Rae showed more personality than the large majority of the roster tonight, and I'm very impressed.
I've always liked Big Show
I got a pumped up at the thought of seeing Triple H fight, and I was really bummed when he didn't*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

KO Bossy is basically Vince:


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Amazing show tonight. Top to bottom. The show closing angle with Show/Triple h and Bryan/Shawn were the best parts.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm a Bryan mark, a hardcore one, but after tonight I've officially lost hope! I give up on them ever making him a star. They completely and utterly ruined him and for what? to prove a point! now him and Punk are going to be used to elevate Harper and Rowan....it can't get any worse, totally lack of respect for both of them..they're the two most popular guys, makes no sense *shakes head*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> No he didn't they looked the same height, what were you watching?
> 
> What do you mean don't compare real fighting to wrestling, you did that in your post.
> 
> ...


So...what, a few circumstances of guys legit beating up people bigger than them is supposed to rewrite history or something? The fact of the matter is that the general rule is big wins over small. Why are we going to play up the opposite to give ONE guy a push? 

On top of that, Lee and Tyson were both legitimate killing machines, trained in real physical combat, to hurt people. Bryan is a pro wrestler trained in scripted fights. That's important. 

Anyway, you can tell me I'm wrong all you want. The fact of the matter is that I have my own preferences and perceptions of pro wrestling and Bryan doesn't match them. Fine, so big guys can lose fights to small guys. That doesn't change the fact that when I see this 5'8 guy running around the ring kicking the crap out of guys like Big Show and Mark Henry that my personal interest and suspension of disbelief is zapped.











This I'm fine with because its legit.











This looks like a circus and in no way do I believe that if they fight will the little guy win.


Am I a victim of society's propaganda that bigger muscles and height is better? Not really. But for some reason, Bryan just looks totally unbelievable, and sad to say, the height is part of it. The beard and hair are another. It looks in the picture like Bryan is Gary Coleman and saying to Orton "Whatchoo talking bout'?" That's like...the first image that pops into my head.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Bryan won't ever be a star. Because he shouldn't be a star.
He's small, weak, and boring. He's not interesting to watch. He's not interesting to listen to. He's not interesting to look at.
He's a small, squat, boring man.
And the comparison to HBK is ludicrous. HBK towered over Boring Daniel Bryan. HBK looked like a giant compared to that squat, little man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A size discussion in 2013?

Nothing like Vince McMahon's 1985 mindset.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Crow333 said:


> That's because Michaels isn't short, he's 6', which is almost the same height as Austin, it's a myth that Michaels is small, he's just not got a body builders physique.


Shawn ain't legit 6'. Plus, Bryan's footwear is often flat while HBK usually wears boots.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

stonefort said:


> Bryan won't ever be a star. Because he shouldn't be a star.
> He's small, weak, and boring. He's not interesting to watch. He's not interesting to listen to. He's not interesting to look at.
> He's a small, squat, boring man.
> And the comparison to HBK is ludicrous. HBK towered over Boring Daniel Bryan. HBK looked like a giant compared to that squat, little man.


The many people who chant "YES!" in the crowd along with Daniel Bryan at every show tends to disagree.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

but he's feuding with the Wyatts? him and Punk I thought were worth more to the company than that...what? they want the Wyatts to be main eventers now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> So...what, a few circumstances of guys legit beating up people bigger than them is supposed to rewrite history or something? The fact of the matter is that the general rule is big wins over small. Why are we going to play up the opposite to give ONE guy a push?
> 
> On top of that, Lee and Tyson were both legitimate killing machines, trained in real physical combat, to hurt people. Bryan is a pro wrestler trained in scripted fights. That's important.
> 
> ...



how is it rewriting history? Smaller guys have beaten up bigger guys in real fights, so the same should hold true in the WWE. Some smaller guys should be able to beat up on larger guys. Using your Logic, Khali, the big show, and mark henry should never lose since they are bigger than everyone. Right? See how silly that sounds when you use that type of logic?

As for DB he has been the best tech. wrestler in all of wrestling for the past 6-10 years. So its legit that he can beat someone taller than him. Again you lose on that logic as well. In kayfabe terms DB is a wrestling machine.

As for looks who cares about looks. Bruce lee looked like a nerd and he could kick anyones ass. Again using looks based for how someone can fight is bad logic.

And Haku/meng was like 6'1 and he is probably one of the toughest (legit) guys ever for a wrestler.

And also didn't Jericho taken down Goldberg legit in the WCW looker room? YEP.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cena and Orton are the World Champs while the main protagonist and antagonist is Big Show and Triple H? Doesn't seem right for 2013.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

One of the better RAWs in quiet a while I enjoyed it. Best part about RAW had to be HBK amazing promo you can see the passion he put into it seems like it might be HBK vs DB in mania possibly? 

I don't see the whole point of Sandow wining the case at all just to lose it to Cena on RAW just made him look weak.

The ending could of been gold, but it had to be Show why couldn't it be someone new just gets old seeing the same thing its like nothing really has proceeded in the storyline.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Gotta say that the Tag Team picture in WWE is looking pretty good at the moment.

Damn if we could get a Tag Titles Ladder match at TLC involving 3 or 4 teams. Just complete chaos.

Really good Raw overall. I like many of the directions and interesting to see where some other stuff goes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Cena and Orton are the World Champs while the main protagonist and antagonist is Big Show and Triple H? Doesn't seem right for 2013.


its 2007 all over again


----------



## Crow333 (Jan 30, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Shawn ain't legit 6'. Plus, Bryan's footwear is often flat while HBK usually wears boots.


Shawn isn't much smaller than guys like Austin.

I was listening to one of Stone Cold's podcasts recently, and I think it was Nash who mentioned, that the first time he met Michaels in person he was surprised at his size, he was expecting him to be smaller than he is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crow333 said:


> Shawn isn't much smaller than guys like Austin.
> 
> I was listening to one of Stone Cold's podcasts recently, and I think it was Nash who mentioned, that the first time he met Michaels in person he was surprised at his size, he was expecting him to be smaller than he is.


HBK is really 5'11 but his boots made him 6'0-6'1 plus we all know how the WWE adds on a few inches and weight to their top stars.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Crow333 said:


> Shawn isn't much smaller than guys like Austin.
> 
> I was listening to one of Stone Cold's podcasts recently, and I think it was Nash who mentioned, that the first time he met Michaels in person he was surprised at his size, he was expecting him to be smaller than he is.





birthday_massacre said:


> HBK is really 5'11 but his boots made him 6'0-6'1 plus we all know how the WWE adds on a few inches and weight to their top stars.


What birthday_massacre said.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> HBK is really 5'11 but his boots made him 6'0-6'1 plus we all know how the WWE adds on a few inches and weight to their top stars.


Shawn was 5'11.25 or 5'11.5 but because of his surgery in 1998 he is about 5'10, 5'10.5.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> how is it rewriting history? Smaller guys have beaten up bigger guys in real fights, so the same should hold true in the WWE. Some smaller guys should be able to beat up on larger guys. Using your Logic, Khali, the big show, and mark henry should never lose since they are bigger than everyone. Right? See how silly that sounds when you use that type of logic?
> 
> As for DB he has been the best tech. wrestler in all of wrestling for the past 6-10 years. So its legit that he can beat someone taller than him. Again you lose on that logic as well. In kayfabe terms DB is a wrestling machine.
> 
> ...


In kayfabe terms, Bryan Danielson was a great wrestler in another company. Daniel Bryan has been a catchphrase whoring mid carder with a terrible look and physique that is just now getting a push because the fans wouldn't allow the WWE to ignore him. They virtually never bring up Bryan's technical prowess or legend, its just goat jokes and those idiotic chants. 

By the way, this does not look like a nerd:










On the other hand, this looks completely nerdy:











Anyway, I tire of debating this point. You're not going to change my mind. I think Bryan looks utterly ridiculous when facing someone like Orton and it doesn't seem the least bit believable that he'd have a chance at winning. Then again, that's the whole point of an underdog. The problem is that I also loathe Bryan and his general insipidness. So the fact that I don't find his matches terribly engaging because of my inability to suspend disbelief and think he'd win, coupled with my dislike of him makes what he does skip worthy for me.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

2 main thoughts on this Raw.

1. Ryback. :ti


2. Big Show who has been fired, files a suit against the company, breaks into the building, has his music played, and assaults all the people he's trying to defeat in a suit? That creative team is really earning their salaries. bama3


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bruce Lee was around 125 lbs and 5'7".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAW was ok tbh. 

Real Americans :banderas

:lmao Big Fuck thou is my only complaint. LOL if he gets a title shot.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was actually one of the best RAWs they've done in the past few weeks. There were some entertaining twists, such as Kane's return and aligning with Steph and Wyatts attacking Punk and Bryan. Sandow/Cena was a pretty good match. It's annoying that Sandow lost but it would've been even worse for Cena to lose and then win it back again a month later so whatever, and at least Cena was kept contained in the first half hour, get him out of the way. The Shield looks like it may be breaking down and the Wyatts might be working for someone so that's interesting. I hope Bryan isn't completely out of the title hunt for this year yet as if that is the case I'd say they dropped the ball with him being so hot but a side-feud and aligning with Punk possibly could be pretty awesome. Unfortunately I can easily see a Cena/Orton title unification/face of the WWE feud coming up for the Wrestlemania main event which would explain why they needed Sandow and his briefcase out of th way. The divas were bleh and there were a few annoying filler matches but overall this was a far more entertaining RAW then they've had in the past few weeks.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bruce Lee was around 125 lbs and 5'7".


Even using guys from today....

Do:



























Look like serious threats? Size wise,if someone of their height/weight was in WWE, people here would call them "cruiserweights", even though in reality, those guys are huge fighters


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Cena, Punk, Bryan, and Show all got really great reactions, thats a good sign for your top 4 faces.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Your_Solution said:


> Cena, Punk, Bryan, and Show all got really great reactions, thats a good sign for your top 4 faces.


Yeah I can't believe how over Show is, we were all going bat shit crazy for Punk & Bryan - it sounded from my seats that Cena was getting booed during his entrance & promo but that could of just been my section. Can't believe how over Show is though, even I was jumping on the bandwagon toward the end of Raw cause I was like fuck it, might as well enjoy this shit while I'm here. 

HHH after the show was fucking gold, calling people fat & shit. :dance


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

is it a good sign? only two of them are in the main event and its not the ones people want.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"big show" "top face" and "good sign" do not belong in the same book much less the same sentence


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> In kayfabe terms, Bryan Danielson was a great wrestler in another company. Daniel Bryan has been a catchphrase whoring mid carder with a terrible look and physique that is just now getting a push because the fans wouldn't allow the WWE to ignore him. They virtually never bring up Bryan's technical prowess or legend, its just goat jokes and those idiotic chants.
> 
> By the way, this does not look like a nerd:
> 
> ...


But you dedicate daily written compositions to him. and write about him every chance you get on this website...weird you skip his segments but your obsessed with every single thing he does. ...wow:lol you actually hate him more than you actually like other wrestlers


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Pretty entertaining show only complaints tho:

1.) Stephanie not showing off any cleavage any more. That rack is too nice to cover up.

2.) Big show. Cmon you had your chance in the attitude era, quit trying to be todays SCSA you big goofy fuck.


I am pretty excited to see where Bryan/Punk situation leads up to with Wyatt and the family. Same with Kane and the corporation.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh and naturally, the Bryan marks are all red repping me because I dare to speak against him.
> 
> Your Jesus is back in the mid card. Allow me to drink your tears.


Bryan or no bryan your just really fucking annoying. We get it you dont like Daniel Bryan okay, great, your not alone, your not the only person on here that doesnt like him. no one is forcing you to be a fan. yet you whine and bitch about him at every single turn. the dude basically rules your entire life, which is sad cause he doesnt even know you exist.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

KO Bossy is to Bryan fans what Boxes-With-Gods is to Punk fans. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> In kayfabe terms, Bryan Danielson was a great wrestler in another company. Daniel Bryan has been a catchphrase whoring mid carder with a terrible look and physique that is just now getting a push because the fans wouldn't allow the WWE to ignore him. They virtually never bring up Bryan's technical prowess or legend, its just goat jokes and those idiotic chants.
> 
> By the way, this does not look like a nerd:
> 
> ...


Just because the WWE does not bring up Daniel Bryan tech prowess doesn't mean he does not have it. That is the flaw in your logic.
And again what is with you and how someone looks. You need to get over that. 

just because someone has a better build or because they are taller doesn't mean they are a bette fighter.

I have see short and chubby people beat the crap out of cut pretty boy jocks before.

As for you getting red rep, I wasn't one of them but did you get red repped because you were talking badly about DB or because you were saying anyone that is smaller shouldn't be a legit world champion?

I can see someone red rep you for saying smaller wrestlers don't make legit world champs when in the real world they have like the ones I and others have mentioned.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dxbender said:


>


lol

Did she remove her implants? I remember someone saying that at one point.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I may be alone in thinking this, but this forum sometimes really spoils the enjoyment I can get out of the WWE. I read stuff here before watching Raw and I was like "oh shit, this is completely messed up". But when I actually watched it, I was like ... "wtf are so many people complaining about? It was great!"

You have HBK ... one of the GOAT's tapping out to Bryan and there are STILL people complaining about him being buried ... seriously? That's messed up logic. 

My last thought, I think that AJ Lee needs to work on her costumes a little more. Her look was great to patent the character. She can make variations to the same look. Doesn't have to be like all the other divas, but seriously .. who wears the exact same thing over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

> honestly, the more the focus expands the better
> 
> the show has many main games now : Big Show vs HHH, Bryan vs HHH & Shawn, Orton as WWE champ, Stephanie and Kane, Goldust and Cody vs HHH, The Wyatts destroying Punk and Bryan, Cena as WHC champ, and soon Vince returning..
> 
> to have all that in the main event scene is brilliant and keeps things interesting, I'm loving the way things are going and hopefully it will keep up in this pace


what do you guys think ? do you thinks it's amazing to have such a broad intertwine angle ?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

dxbender said:


>


:mark:

Thank you!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> I may be alone in thinking this, but this forum sometimes really spoils the enjoyment I can get out of the WWE. I read stuff here before watching Raw and I was like "oh shit, this is completely messed up". But when I actually watched it, I was like ... "wtf are so many people complaining about? It was great!"
> 
> You have HBK ... one of the GOAT's tapping out to Bryan and there are STILL people complaining about him being buried ... seriously? That's messed up logic.
> 
> My last thought, I think that AJ Lee needs to work on her costumes a little more. Her look was great to patent the character. She can make variations to the same look. Doesn't have to be like all the other divas, but seriously .. who wears the exact same thing over and over and over and over again.


How is it messed up logic when the next segment he is attacked by the wyatts who are in the mid card?

So you are ok with the big show getting DBs spot against the corp. and being demoted to mid carder again after going over Cena clean a few months ago?

Just look at happened with Sandow. he won MITB then he jobs for months and months. Then he cashes in on a crippled cent and loses.

Why wouldn't you complain?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Reaper Jones said:


> I may be alone in thinking this, but this forum sometimes really spoils the enjoyment I can get out of the WWE. I read stuff here before watching Raw and I was like "oh shit, this is completely messed up". But when I actually watched it, I was like ... "wtf are so many people complaining about? It was great!"
> 
> You have HBK ... one of the GOAT's tapping out to Bryan and there are STILL people complaining about him being buried ... seriously? That's messed up logic.
> 
> My last thought, I think that AJ Lee needs to work on her costumes a little more. Her look was great to patent the character. She can make variations to the same look. Doesn't have to be like all the other divas, but seriously .. who wears the exact same thing over and over and over and over again.


Yup, and damn, the crowd rolled with those "You Tapped Out" chants lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is it messed up logic when the next segment he is attacked by the wyatts who are in the mid card?
> 
> So you are ok with the big show getting DBs spot against the corp. and being demoted to mid carder again after going over Cena clean a few months ago?
> 
> ...


Because I was sports-entertained by the end of it. 

However, I also accept that you all have valid reasons to be upset as well.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> In kayfabe terms, Bryan Danielson was a great wrestler in another company. Daniel Bryan has been a catchphrase whoring mid carder with a terrible look and physique that is just now* getting a push because the fans wouldn't allow the WWE to ignore him.* They virtually never bring up Bryan's technical prowess or legend, its just goat jokes and those idiotic chants.
> 
> By the way, this does not look like a nerd:
> 
> ...


Bossy, much love for you. You are one of my favorite posters. Bryan is one of my faves but I'd like to think I'm NOT a blind mark for him. That being said I bolded the main reason and the most important reason he got a push. The fans adore him. They appreciate how great he is in the ring and how he works his ass off. Like him or not you have to respect that he has fought his ass off for everything he's accomplished. 

I'm curious what you thought of Bryan's ROH work (not to sound all indie fan boy there) and his matches with Punk last summer? 

As for suspending disbelief I will meet you half way there. That being said guys like Brock, Henry and Big Show would murder everyone. It looked a little silly in the mid 90's when HBK was feuding with the likes of Vader, Sid and Taker. How about Bret vs Yokozuna? Hell, Vince McMahon feuded with Hulk Hogan. WTF? What were your thoughts on guys like Eddie G, Pegasus and Mysterio getting the pushs/title reigns they got? Where is the suspension of disbelief there? It's pro rasslin, brother. Grain of salt. Again, much love for ya.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Bryan and Punk back on the mid card as it should be and Orton the face of the company dude.


Great great RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I would be a little mad at the Cena/Sandow thing, except I saw it coming from a mile away. What people don't realize is that just MAYBE this was to see how these two mesh in the ring, nothing more. Cash ins are dime a dozen, they're nothing special anymore. Cena and Sandow have history now, something that might come up later on. My guess is in a few months, perhaps right after Mania, they lock up again. People assuming Sandow is buried have no patience, this is just the beginning of Sandows real push.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Barry Dylan said:


> I would be a little mad at the Cena/Sandow thing, except I saw it coming from a mile away. What people don't realize is that just MAYBE this was to see how these two mesh in the ring, nothing more. Cash ins are dime a dozen, they're nothing special anymore. Cena and Sandow have history now, something that might come up later on. My guess is in a few months, perhaps right after Mania, they lock up again. People assuming Sandow is buried have no patience, this is just the beginning of Sandows real push.


It would be fine if Sandow was looking strong and not jobbing after his MITB win but he jobbed in 90% of his matches, then lost MITB.
Everyone but Cena (before this cash in lost) would go the jobbing route after winning MITB then cash in and win and have a nice little title run.

But with Sandow he jobbed after winning then lost to Cena, so now what is it just back to jobbing him out again?

If he gets a push from here then feuds with Cena after the del rio match then fine but if Sandow keeps jobbing it was a waste to even have given him the MITB in the first place.
MITB is supposed to be used to make a new star but with Sandow it was just squandered.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

RKO 4life said:


> Bryan and Punk back on the mid card as it should be and Orton the face of the company dude.


Haha yikes. Who are you wanting Orton to feud with over the title? Khali? Brodus Clay? Maybe turn Ryback face? :StephenA

Punk or Bryan will be champ again at or before Mania.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Good opening promo Cena. Glad he's back. Damien Sandow attacking Cena and cashing in his briefcase was a cool moment and they had a decent match. Too bad Sandow had to lose. I guess the WWE has a new direction they are going with now. 

-Nice six man tag team match. I just wonder if Big E. Langston is going to feud with Dean Ambrose instead of Axel now.

-Excellent promo between HBK and Daniel Bryan. HBK kinda heeled up it and it was refreshing to see.

-Kane beating The Miz and then joining The Authority? Wow, what a change in character. He never got revenge on the Wyatt Family either. This is odd.

-AJ Lee and Tamina continues to dominate the Bella Twins. Something tells me the Bellas will come out on top eventually though.

-CM Punk defeating Ryback cleanly. This is probably the end of Ryback. There is nowhere for him to go now. 

-Real Americans getting the win over the Rhodes brothers. Love it. They are growing on me. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Los Matadores beating 3MB. Same old stuff.

-Summer Rae and Natalya had a slow match. I was losing interest. 

-So is Daniel Bryan and CM Punk going to feud with the Wyatt Family now? Why? Because of the Survivor Series coming up?

-The Big Show is now the PG version of Stone Cold Steve Austin. He's being treated like a badass now. Am I buying it? Hell no. Can't believe the WWE continues to give him main event pushes after pushes. Who wants to see this? 

Decent show overall. Just a lot of WTF moments for me. Really tired of Big Show main eventing.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The crowd was going crazy for Big Show, I couldn't believe it ... I'll never understand WWE's love for Show & Del Rio. I mean I like Del Rio & I respect Big Show, especially his work as The Giant in WCW, guy's a great athlete/was a great athlete. Eh, I just don't get it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't understand how a CM Punk fan can be so adamantly against Bryan's look. They're both in the same boat.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

#Mark said:


> I don't understand how a CM Punk fan can be so adamantly against Bryan's look. They're both in the same boat.


This. 

Trade a beard for some tats and they're the same guy. Bryan's probably even a better wrestler.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Farnham the Drunk said:


> The crowd was going crazy for Big Show, I couldn't believe it ... I'll never understand WWE's love for Show & Del Rio.


I think ADR has some sort of dirt on :vince4.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> This.
> 
> *Trade a beard for some tats and they're the same guy.* Bryan's probably even a better wrestler.


:kobe


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Shut up, Kobe. Ballhog!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's what I don't get after thinking a little bit about it:

Bryan/Orton even though over-exposed leaving their matches absolutely dull ended with a lack of payoff, until and unless you count Bryan knocking both HHH and HBK as payoff for the feud. However, that fued still feels unfinished and they've immediately started a new one with Punk/Bryan and the Wyatt family. 

No payoff from feud A means that loss for Bryan in feud B just cannot happen. However, at the same time the Wyatts cannot be made to job even before they've been involved in any meaningful storyline whatsoever. This current feud results in a situation where if Bryan/Punk lose and give the rub to the Wyatts then Bryan's presence at the top of the heap makes little sense at all and he's no longer as over with the crowd as he was a few months ago. However, if Wyatt family jobs, then they've essentially been buried just like Ryback. 

Of course, Ryback's burial was complete today and pretty soon he'll be off TV. There's no way he can be taken seriously anymore and you can tell that the crowd thinks so as well. Weird thing is that had they stuck with "good guy beats bully" gimmick, they could've actually used that for a face turn as "bully sees error of his ways" and allows Ryback the opportunity to get back towards some of the popularity he had as a face. 

Of course, Sandow losing was obvious. People were talking about him being the first MITB not to win a championship for a while. But is he completely buried like Ryback? I don't think so. There's still a chance for him to recover as a face. 

I will be looking forward to some amazing Bray/Punk promo work ... could make for some memorable moments. 

Punk being the ultimate realist not afraid to call out a gimmick and Bray being the ultimate "unreal" gimmick in the WWE could make for some very compelling promos ... or some really terrible ones.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is it messed up logic when the next segment he is attacked by the wyatts who are in the mid card?
> 
> So you are ok with the big show getting DBs spot against the corp. and being demoted to mid carder again after going over Cena clean a few months ago?
> 
> ...




Big Show is just filler for Orton and HHH to go through. Won't last long.

As for Bryan and Punk being attacked by the Wyatts, well they are a stable. Understandable why Bryan couldn't get the better of them. He needs something to do before getting a title shot again, you could not possibly wanna see Orton vs Bryan or Punk vs Ryback in another ppv.

They aren't being buried, but the Wyatts are being elevated and made to look like legit threats here. They are a talented trio and I'm happy they finally have worthy opponents. The feud should be great, so I'll wait for a few weeks before passing judgment.

I have to admit I'm not thrilled on Big Show being involved with Orton. I'd be ok if it was HHH vs Show. However, I don't think Big Show will get a title shot since he is "fired", it will most likely lead to a Survivor Series elimination tag match.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Ppl still expecting Bryan to just win the Rumble and win the title at WM
:jordan 

I'll believe it when I see it...I have zero faith in WWE..only thing guaranteed is Cena will continue to be superman. I think people have gotten there hopes up, there is no reason for them to give Bryan a title win...let alone against fucking HHH. Yeah they'll puss off fans but so what we'll still keep watching and business will carry in with :cena3 leading the charge.

I've learned to be glass is half full and will get taken away and replaced with piss when it comes to WWE.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nah Bryan will be champion again. Clean win over Cena, HHH and HBK going heel against him, kneeing HHH in the face, making HBK tap out- surely there is some purpose to all this.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Minus the unsuccessful cash-in, and Big E losing out on another title shot... Goddamn what a RAW. So many storylines going on.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Punk and Bryan as a tag team:mark::mark::mark::mark:

Kane as the authorities monster coming in to take out the unstoppable show


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk and Bryan will be tag team till round wrestlemania where both will want title shots, and it ending up in a triple threat match at wrestlemania against Orton for wwe title. What I think anyway


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Must admit I'm very excited for Punk/Bryan vs the Wyatts. Both in ring and on the mic :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I fucking loved it what a show!

- Started off with a bang, would've been good to see Sandow win it but nonetheless was entertaining and the crowd was great.
- HBK promo was how a heel should drop a promo that was great and turned the crowd so easily, Bryan's pop was massive.
- Bryan being attacked by the Wyatts was intriguing.
- Punk versing Ryback was like WTF again? But it worked out well and the attack by the Wyatt's was fucking so good, can't help but think Punk and Bryan are gonna team up. Punk pop was massive aswell.
- The tag match was great and fucking Goldust and Cody are enjoyable to watch but WTF? The Real Americans losing the night before to Los Matadores the night after beating the Tag Champs.
- The title celebration interesting, It looks certain that Show will face HHH instead of Orton which I hope is the case and always good to see the bad guys cop a hit.

Overall I loved the show and so many huge and major storylines all tying in, in one night and the crowd was rocking all night.

8.5/10.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How do you know Punk and Bryan are being relegated to the mid-card? Maybe the Wyatt's are being _elevated_ to the main event scene?


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Jesus no one relegated or elevated. Its just a survivor series angle. Let it end and these guys would be back in the main event scene... well Bryan atleast.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bryan now feuding with the Wyatts? After a WWE title feud? Punk should be above this too. That's like Bret and Mr. Perfect teaming up to feud with the Headshrinkers in 1993 after Yokozuna won the belt.
Real Americans beating the tag champs... what was the point of Los Matadores winning at HIAC then?
Sandow losing his cash-in was expected, especially against Cena. He had no chance of winning.
Orton vs. Big Show? Big Show in a main event feud in 2013?
Los Matadores/3MB AGAIN? Shouldn't they be #1 contenders too since they beat Real Americans, who became #1 contenders?
TWO Divas matches.
ANOTHER Kane heel turn. Kane and Big Show turns don't mean as much as they should as they happen almost annually. The Wyatts better not be involved with HHH/Stephanie or else Kane and the Wyatts would be in the same stable, despite Kane attacking them at HIAC.

Don't know how all that adds up to a "great" Raw, as last week's was rock solid and the booking is all over the place here. The guy who was red hot during the summer is now feuding with a midcard act that was recently in a feud with MIZ that had no proper blowoff. Terrible booking. I know a lot of it's nitpicking but the new feuds are the wrong choices. Bryan should be facing HHH or HBK after what happened, not a midcard tag team, and Big Show shouldn't main event in 2013, 18 YEARS after he first showed up on national TV!


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Bossy, much love for you. You are one of my favorite posters. Bryan is one of my faves but I'd like to think I'm NOT a blind mark for him. That being said I bolded the main reason and the most important reason he got a push. The fans adore him. They appreciate how great he is in the ring and how he works his ass off. Like him or not you have to respect that he has fought his ass off for everything he's accomplished.
> 
> I'm curious what you thought of Bryan's ROH work (not to sound all indie fan boy there) and his matches with Punk last summer?
> 
> As for suspending disbelief I will meet you half way there. That being said guys like Brock, Henry and Big Show would murder everyone. It looked a little silly in the mid 90's when HBK was feuding with the likes of Vader, Sid and Taker. How about Bret vs Yokozuna? Hell, Vince McMahon feuded with Hulk Hogan. WTF? What were your thoughts on guys like Eddie G, Pegasus and Mysterio getting the pushs/title reigns they got? Where is the suspension of disbelief there? It's pro rasslin, brother. Grain of salt. Again, much love for ya.


Sorry to jump in the discussion, but the guy above said that he can't believe Daniel Bryan as a main eventer cuz he's so much smaller than the other main eventers, and you brought up HBK, Bret Hart, Eddie Guerrero, Benoit. It's not really the same. If you look at HBK in the late 90s, or mid 2000s even, you will see that he was fucking jacked for a guy with a smaller frame. His biceps were big as hell. Same thing about Guerrero and Benoit, and Hart too, and he was also a world class wrestler. You could argue your point about Mysterio, but we all know his story and why he got his title reign.

All I'm tryna say is if D-Bryan wants to play with the big boys, he needs to look better. He looks like he doesn't even work out at all. He needs to be given a vicious heel gimmick too, that would work better, as he's already psycho as hell.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

Does Cena have to take 5 minutes every show to acknowledge the boos and make jokes about it?


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> All I'm tryna say is if D-Bryan wants to play with the big boys, he needs to look better. He looks like he doesn't even work out at all.


Are you blind? That's not what an average man looks like.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Sorry to jump in the discussion, but the guy above said that he can't believe Daniel Bryan as a main eventer cuz he's so much smaller than the other main eventers, and you brought up HBK, Bret Hart, Eddie Guerrero, Benoit. It's not really the same. If you look at HBK in the late 90s, or mid 2000s even, you will see that he was fucking jacked for a guy with a smaller frame. His biceps were big as hell. Same thing about Guerrero and Benoit, and Hart too, and he was also a world class wrestler. You could argue your point about Mysterio, but we all know his story and why he got his title reign.
> 
> All I'm tryna say is if D-Bryan wants to play with the big boys, he needs to look better. He looks like he doesn't even work out at all. He needs to be given a vicious heel gimmick too, that would work better, as he's already psycho as hell.



No jump on into the conversation. Fair enough about Bryan. He is not for everyone. Agree to disagree. To discount him as a wrestler thought because he doesn't have a six pack and huge biceps is ridiculous and sounds like 1980's Vince McMahon. 

Bret Hart has said multiple times how great of a wrestler he thinks Bryan is and how much he reminds him of Owen and he was pretty believeable IMHO. I have a feeling if Eddie G was still here he'd have admiration for Bryan. I know he was a big fan of Punk. Ric Flair didn't look like a golden God at key points in his career. He was pretty buff in the 80's but in the 90's he wasn't quite as put together. 


I guess I don't understand this "play with the big boys" mentality. It sounds very Hulk Hogan cartoony, brother. You know muscles don't equal that you can fight, right? One of the toughest dudes I know is my buddy Vernon. He is about 5'6 180. He is scrappy as fuck. Another friend I have (Nate) is a guard at a prison. He is 6'3 300 and has done some MMA training. Nate says one of the toughest guys he has wrestled with is Vernon. I've seen them fight and it was pretty equal. If you don't know what you are doing in the ring (Ryback) it doesn't matter how big you are. Can someone explain the appeal of someone like Bobby Lashley? Congrats dude you are jacked. You wrestle like a dog on ecstasy. 

Back in the day if shit went down I guess Hogan ran and hid like a small child. Guys nobody fucked with were Haku and Bad News Brown. Granted, they are bigger than Bryan/Punk but when compared to someone Hogan's size You probably see my point. You don't have to be huge or jacked to wrestle/fight. Roddy Piper was far from jacked and rumor has it he was a badass. 

I think everyone is in agreement that Bryan and Punk are not your prototypical looking WWE superstars. This topic has been beaten to death. Some people just can't let it go. It's not like Punk and Bryan look like Danny Devito out there. With their muay thai and ju-jitsu background I'm sure 99% of us would be fucked if we crossed them as would most of the roster. To discount Bryan as an athlete and as a wrestler because he isn't "jacked" is ridiculous. He is one of the best conditioned wrestlers on the planet. As is Punk. The Rock, who looks like a Greek God, was sucking wind in 10-15 minutes last year.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

only finished watching last nights show, and what a waste of time it was, the only highlight was the fine chest on steph, the lovely nipple H


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Kewf1988 said:


> Bryan now feuding with the Wyatts? After a WWE title feud? Punk should be above this too. That's like Bret and Mr. Perfect teaming up to feud with the Headshrinkers in 1993 after Yokozuna won the belt.
> Real Americans beating the tag champs... what was the point of Los Matadores winning at HIAC then?
> Sandow losing his cash-in was expected, especially against Cena. He had no chance of winning.
> Orton vs. Big Show? Big Show in a main event feud in 2013?
> ...


They aren't lowering Punk and Bryan down to the Wyatts. They're raising the Wyatts up.
There's a huge difference.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

What an absolute mind fuck of a show. I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought it was a pretty decent show tonight 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm happy for the fans of John Cena and all that but I didn't enjoy the show much last night. I don't like that JBL is giving props to Cena. In my opinion, the heel commentator should always be making excuses etc, not clapping for Cena, ffs... Also they are calling him Superman way too much. It's pretty much sickening, and he just got back.


----------



## Troy729 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm still not sure what to make of this show.

The Sandow bit was a joke. The segment did nothing but further put over John Cena, as if he needs it. You can make the argument that Sandow put in a competitive match with Cena, but you have to remember that this is a Cena who had just come back from potentially career ending surgery, wrestled one of the most vicious wrestlers in Del Rio (at least kayfabe wise, if not in actuality), and been assaulted by Sandow pre-match and taken both of his finishers. Sandow couldn't beat Cena on Cena's worst day. It most likely sets Sandow back quite a bit (unless they go the redemption route, but what are the odds of that?), and it greatly devalues Money in the Bank. Awful.

I'm okay with Shield, Langston, Real Americans, Rhodes brothers, etc. They're all being booked well. Don't care about Los Matadores though we know what they're capable of. Not interested in the Divas scene. Where's Ziggler? Mysterio?

Orton and The Big Show is hardly unpredictable. That's clearly what they've been going for, and it's clearly a transitional program. They'll go one, maybe two pay-per-views, then we'll get a new program around Rumble time before we move in to the WrestleMania programs. It doesn't particularly interest me but taking it for the filler that it is, it's not all bad.

I really enjoyed the Kane segment. Kane's always had a very interesting character, whether or not his programs reflected it. He's got masterful delivery. He's clearly in it with the Wyatt Family. And from here we reach the highlight of the show...

After a great promo between Shawn Michaels and Daniel Bryan--I really liked the "last lesson" metaphor and think they can run with that--we see the Wyatts attack Bryan. Then, after a decidedly meh match between CM Punk and Ryback (whose program has grown stale; I enjoy both characters, really, but this has evidently run its course), the Wyatts reemerge and take out Punk. This, along with the seeming cooperation with Kane, has the foundations for a great storyline if worked properly. Bryan and Punk aren't being _relegated;_ the Wyatts are being _elevated._ And that's great. They're clearly the most altogether interesting thing going right now. Let's test the waters in a bigger scenario here.

All in all I'd say it was a very good show, and it honestly shocks me to say that given the Sandow debacle. But it was _fun._ There's a ton going on here and everyone wants to know what's going to happen next. That's how it's done.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz-0yyOitV8

BackStage Fallout: John Cena, The Real Americans, & Great Khali/Natalya


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Young Constanza said:


> Bryan or no bryan your just really fucking annoying. We get it you dont like Daniel Bryan okay, great, your not alone, your not the only person on here that doesnt like him. no one is forcing you to be a fan. yet you whine and bitch about him at every single turn. the dude basically rules your entire life, which is sad cause he doesnt even know you exist.


so many grammar errors fpalm People are allowed to like and talk about whatever they want, man. Not a single entertainer on the roster knows about any of us, so I don't understand where you are going with all of that. Bossy is just speaking his mind like everyone else on this site.



KO Bossy said:


> In kayfabe terms, Bryan Danielson was a great wrestler in another company. Daniel Bryan has been a catchphrase whoring mid carder with a terrible look and physique that is just now getting a push because the fans wouldn't allow the WWE to ignore him. They virtually never bring up Bryan's technical prowess or legend, its just goat jokes and those idiotic chants.
> 
> By the way, this does not look like a nerd:
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to agree with Bossy here, Daniel Bryan looked great at first with the beard in my opinion, but I thought they were going to change that by now. If and when he does get the WWE title, maybe they will change it. He just doesn't look like a champion contender anymore. It really hurts me to say that, but I am happy that the WWE was giving him his shine in the spotlight while Cena was out. Someday, Bryan will be back in that spot, we all can see that coming after his angle with Shawn last night. You don't make the GOAT tap out without a future run as one of the top guys in the main spotlight.

I am looking forward to seeing Bryan out of the WWE title picture for a minute. It seemed to be only hurting him.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

I only read the results because after hell in a cell I refused to watch and I am so glad I didn't. 

Punk and Bryan being buried so Wyatt can get a push.

Kane coming back only to be Stephanie's lackey. 

Big Show as the top face going after the WWE title... Are you fucking kidding me!? 

Sandow... BURIED! 

Daniel Bryan in a potentially good segment with HBK only to then be completely thrown into a different feud as if he is just meant to think 'Oh okay I will forget about how I got screwed. I will fight Wyatt instead' 

What a load of complete and utter garbage! I won't be watching again until the Royal Rumble where hopefully things start going better again but who am I kidding.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HouseofPunk said:


> Experiment with DMT instead :


mmmmm


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Some people need to stop using the term buried when it comes to professional wrestling.. Jesus Christ. Sandow get's a title shot on live free television against the guy who is/was the face of the company for the past 8 years.......but yet he's buried? Are you fucking kidding me? I can't face palm hard enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good God.

fpalm


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

What a bad show, especially for two reasons.

The first, Super Cena won. No words.

Secondly, another machist show. 2 women's matches, not bad, but... don't pass the Bechdel test. Why in the women's division always a man is involved? First Bryan and next, Fandango & Khali. Can't women wrestle alone? Come on...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

RichardHagen said:


> Some people need to stop using the term buried when it comes to professional wrestling.. Jesus Christ. Sandow get's a title shot on live free television against the guy who is/was the face of the company for the past 8 years.......but yet he's buried? Are you fucking kidding me? I can't face palm hard enough.


Gets a title shot? He cashed in his contract, no one gave him anything fpalm

He lost to a guy who's arm he had just brutally beaten AND hurt his knee. So Cena had full use of one arm and one leg and yet manages to kick out of all of Sandow's finishers and then ends the match with a weak AA. So essentially saying that Sandow couldn't beat Cena even in a weakened state when he himself is supposed to be at optimum level? Oh come on now. They did bury Sandow's efficiency as a wrestler.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tag division and Punk/Bryan vs Wyatts sounds awesome.

Everything else looks like utter shit, imo.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

For the first time in ages, I really enjoyed this show. I thought it was good. The tag division is looking fantastic at the moment, a couple of years ago the lack of tag teams was a huge complaint, it's looking mighty fine now, So many great teams.

I don't mind the fact Cena won, It would be nice for him to keep the title for a while to add some prestige back to it and hopefully turn it back into more of a Main event/big title, compared to a secondary title. I disagree with how he won though, The guy is kayfabe half injured and gets beaten up by Sandow before the match, Sandow does multiple finishers on Cena and STILL Cena hits an AA and can beat the guy. It makes Sandow look so weak, whats the point of setting up a Cena Sandow feud for a PPV when Cena can beat the guy when he is half injured? Makes no sense. Also, Del Rio needs to go away, so overpushed and boring.

Other than that, I enjoyed the whole show. The Wyatt stuff is gold and it was nice to see the Real Americans pick up a win. Good show overall and being 100% honest, I like the fact Cena is back.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


Would like a better gif of that.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Give Kane the heel Hollywood gimmick, or put him in a suit and make him a republican speaker. Refer to him as Glenn Jacobs or Mr Jacobs.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Was better than in recent weeks for sure. I just wish they'd built Sandow up like they did in his 10 or so minutes before the match with Cena so that he could be in a position to take the title down the line. He was superb on the stick, and his intensity in attacking Cena was brilliant too. Why they had to take the briefcase off him I don't know, especially when it was against a guy with one arm, and then one leg. Sandow came out of the show better than he did if you forget about the briefcase. Still sucks for him.

The Bryan/HBK interaction was terrific. Heel HBK.:mark: It was surprising but brilliant to see the crowd supporting him and not Michaels, and that comes from someone whose favourite wrestler of all time is HBK. Seeing the attack by the Wyatts after was a bit random. I wonder what will happen now with the Shawn angle along with the Wyatt/Punk storyline at the same time.

The only thing remotely interesting about The Big Show is how and when Vince comes back. Orton as champion just comes over as ridiculous. He's the least convincing champion in ages.

Roman Reigns' double spear though.:vince3


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

3MB with that huge net.. :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Would love to see Jeff Hardy return and steal Punks thunder one day soon...love Punk, but I can imagine Hardy chants being even louder than Punk chants. He'll most likely return over as fuck, and he should go right after Punk since he's the one who took him out.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

DBry and Punk teaming to take on The Wyatt's has me so excited.

Seriously the match could be MOTY, Bryan & Punk working the babyfaces in peril against HARPER :mark:


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

oh i was too busy complaining earlier to remember mentioning that i really liked Summer Rae against Natalya.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

So people who were fans of Punk when he looked like 









Have aproblem with Daniel Bryan's look?

:jordan

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> So people who were fans of Punk when he looked like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I wasn't watching then, not a good look for Punk. Much better from 2011-now.


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> So people who were fans of Punk when he looked like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well his beard and hair don't look bad


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

That was GOAT Punk from 2009.

Then he turned into Jesus Punk


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Numberwang said:


> That was GOAT Punk from 2009.
> 
> Then he turned into Jesus Punk


Yeah that was great


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

dxbender said:


>


The greatest moment of WWE television this year. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> The greatest moment of WWE television this year. :mark: :mark: :mark:


Fantastic, Hunter is a lucky man getting those to keep him warm in these cold months


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Would love to see Jeff Hardy return and steal Punks thunder one day soon...love Punk, but I can imagine Hardy chants being even louder than Punk chants. He'll most likely return over as fuck, and he should go right after Punk since he's the one who took him out.


As a Punk fan i agree... Next time Punk turns heel it should happen for when Hardy comes back. The way Jeff left and how far Punk has come since then has left the perfect opportunity for a large PPV match/feud to happen for sure.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Ryback isn't meant to come back from this. That's his push done. Also, MIZ as IC champion? Why? No one in the world gives a shit about him. Give it to Big E, and give Big E a push. Easy new midcard star.


I don't think Big E can handle a title that has been losing prestige right now. If it got to him from Curtis Axel, the IC Title would be fuckin done. An upper midcarder/lower main eventer needs to win it, that's why I suggested Miz. 

Listen man, the IC Title has been around for a long time to show who's the next guy in line to become the top guy, and giving it to someone as a part of a rookie year push, is not cool. I never liked that, like when Carlito won the US Title in 2004 on his first night. I mean, how he did it was cool, no pun intended haha, with all the shit talking and all, but there are 50 guys on that roster fighting week in week out for gold around their waist, and this guy just comes in and gets it?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz had it and feuded with Barrett I think? It didn't matter.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

Super Cena does it again! :cena3 :cena4 :cena5 :cena5


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Londrick said:


> KO Bossy is basically Vince:


:lmao


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So I watched Raw and there are quite a few things that happened, I have to say that this Raw was better than the HIAC PPV. I don't understand how they are dropping the ball so heavily recently in terms of PPVs

Also I find it ironic that not too long ago no one gave a shit about tag team wrestling in WWE, the division was all but dead, and now I would argue those are the most entertaining matches to watch right now. Shield/Rhodes Brothers/Real Americans are putting on great matches with great spots, even time I see a Cesaro swing or Reigns spear or Goldust being well, Goldust it is entertaining as all hell.

They planted the seeds for the Shield splitting up tonight which I thought was amazing, you want to bring interest back to a midcard title what better way than Ambrose feuding inside the Shield itself, now there is a match I would love to see.

I have no idea why they have Brie/Bryan televised together but Natalya still walks out with Kali holding hands, are they implying she is climbing him on the side or what? If they are going to make Total Divas leak into Raw atleast be consistent 

Now for the fuckery, I don't understand why they even had MITB matches this year when they did fuck all with both briefcases, having someone win the case just to lose the match or do nothing with the title makes them look like shit and burns young talent with a lot of potential. Ziggler and Sandow could of both been WHC right now and been far more entertaining and successful than ADR has been if creative was not so incompetent. 

And fuck off Big Show fpalm


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Londrick said:


> KO Bossy is basically Vince:


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/28/13*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Unless someone interferes, sadly, I don't see Sandow successfully Cashing in.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

First things first, that Vince gif is hilarious and should be posted on every page at least once. :lmao :lmao

So Raw was actually..really...good?? Well I enjoyed it. I had a feeling it would be good for some strange reason and luckily I was right. Lots of unanswered questions heading into next week which is also great and has me looking forward to it already. 

I missed Cena. Come at me haters. Love him, hate him, the guy gets people off their ass and making a lot of noise. :lol @ him reverting back to rapper Cena. That was a weird ass pseudo rapper/marine/superman Cena mix going on there. I don't know what the hell it was but it was funny. I'm also glad that Sandow failed his cash in. Come at me again haters. He wasn't ready for a WHC run and truthfully he never should have won it in the first place. Cena keeping the title right now is best for business and Sandow wasn't buried. You can't bury a guy who's already in the grave. In saying that though, I definitely don't think we've seen the last of Sandow. He has lots of potential and he'll get his chance again later down the line. He's just not ready for it right now. A couple of years and he'll be up there again. For now, the CeNation rises above all. Hustle. Loyalty. Respect. The champ is here and he's here to stay. 

Segment of the night goes to the awesome Bryan/HBK segment where good old HBK stole the show with that promo. Masterful work and the response from the fans is testament to that. Bryan was also good here. Sure, he didn't speak, but he didn't have to. Again that promo was just awesome and personified the HBK character if you ask me. He's a legend, he's a HOF'er, he's a fun loving guy but he's also SHAWN FUCKING MICHAELS and you will shake his hand when he asks you to. He also stands by his friend no matter what. THAT is a multi faceted character and it was played beautifully. Watching him transition from apologetic to outraged was :mark: :mark: :mark:. That's how it's done people. 

Now for Bryan. He's obviously been taken out of the title picture which had to happen if he wasn't becoming champion. They simply couldn't have had another Orton/Bryan match. It's unfortunate because after last week it seemed all but a lock that Trips/Bryan would be on the cards and it's a match I wanted to see but it's all up in the air now with such a sudden change in direction on the show this week. I'm still amazed that people so readily and easily booed HBK when Bryan attacked him and gave him the you tapped out chants. Wow. This guy is over. Big time. The Wyatt attack on both Bryan and Punk was random as hell but instantly has me intrigued. I have no idea where they're going with this whole thing and whether Kane, Stephanie and Vince are all tied into it or not. They have my attention, let's see where this goes. 

Orton's celebration was a really good segment. It may have been Big Show but I still found it enjoyable. The Evolution references from Trips are always a nice touch and Orton is playing a mixture of the cocky/3rd generation and viper characters it seems. When Show came out I marked out, I can't even lie. Then when Trips took his jacket off and it looked like they were gonna mix it up I wanted to see it. Big Show isn't the guy I want in this role but despite that they're still able to catch me. I guess Orton/Show is on the books now and I'm fine with that. It's obviously a filler program and it isn't my first choice but I can live with it before we hit the RTWM. 

If I took one thing from this show it's the fact that Wrestlemania has now become wide open. They changed direction so suddenly that it's really hard to call now. They could go any number of directions and it all doesn't seem so certain. Things didn't exactly pan out the way I wanted or expected them to but they definitely have my interest going forward so it's all good with me. I am quite disappointed that the big team match for Survivor Series looks to be less likely however. I was looking forward to that. 

Roll on next week.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

> I missed Cena. Come at me haters. Love him, hate him, the guy gets people off their ass and making a lot of noise. @ him reverting back to rapper Cena. That was a weird ass pseudo rapper/marine/superman Cena mix going on there. I don't know what the hell it was but it was funny. I'm also glad that Sandow failed his cash in. Come at me again haters. He wasn't ready for a WHC run and truthfully he never should have won it in the first place. Cena keeping the title right now is best for business and Sandow wasn't buried. You can't bury a guy who's already in the grave. In saying that though, I definitely don't think we've seen the last of Sandow. He has lots of potential and he'll get his chance again later down the line. He's just not ready for it right now. A couple of years and he'll be up there again. For now, the CeNation rises above all. Hustle. Loyalty. Respect. The champ is here and he's here to stay.


I agree with everything but what a waste of a MITB win though. They could have given it to someone who they actually had plans to push.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CrookedSmile said:


> Super Cena does it again! :cena3 :cena4 :cena5 :cena5


:vince :HHH2 rton2 :vince5


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Jof said:


> I agree with everything but what a waste of a MITB win though. They could have given it to someone who they actually had plans to push.


I don't think so. It was becoming boring with MITB cash ins always producing a winner. I like that he lost and to be totally honest here, I think the MITB concept as a whole needs to go. It's tired and doesn't do anybody any good any more. I'd much rather they invest time in building guys up the right way rather than cheap MITB cash ins.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The MITB concept isn't the problem, it's the booking leading up to the cash-in that's the problem. You book Sandow over Cody in their feud, always give him wins except in maybe one or two matches with Punk and Bryan (which means no jobbing him out to Santino or even guys like Miz and Ziggler), let him cut promos, give him some feud throughout all of this, and then lead it all into the cash-in exactly as it happened, except with him winning and he would not only be a credible World Champion, but it would propel him right into the main event. Edge is the perfect example of this.

Hell, you could replace Sandow with any mid-carder on the roster, even guys I don't personally like, and it would work. The problem is WWE thinks that the MITB is an excuse to have the holder be jobbed out because ultimately, they'll win the title. Or in Sandow's case, to start a feud with his former partner and ultimately have that partner go over. If WWE booked the MITB holder correctly, whoever it is, it wouldn't be a problem. Of course Sandow isn't the first person to be a victim of poor MITB booking (Ziggler and Bryan say "hello"), but the problem isn't MITB itself, just the WWE's twisted mindset regarding it.

That being said, I too would rather a guy like Sandow get built up to a World Title match and then win it without the need of MITB (and he just might in the future), but MITB is a very nice tool to use as well if they just used it correctly.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Edge had an entire high profile midcard and tag team career behind that MITB cash in. Sandow's been here for 2 years. It takes longer than that and honest to God I'm just sick of it no matter how strong the build is leading in. It's cheap and played out at this stage. MITB has been around for 8 years now and has expanded to 2 briefcases. It isn't new, exciting or fresh any more. I'd rather it just go and they get back to basics.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

^^^ :lol

That was awesome. That guy rocks.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

WTF are they doing with daniel bryan? Could`ve sworn this feud was designed totally to get Daniel Bryan over and culminate in him winning the wwe title but instead we`ve got the exact same tired champion we had after summerslam and we have Bryans first two wwe title reigns down to a few minutes each :s and now it seems like Daniel Bryan is moving on to other things so i don`t really get it.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

People are foolish to think WWE would be anything more than be the Cena and HHH show.they tease us with some cool stuff only to always fuck it up.

The Nexus was a revolution until Cena ended them all by himself. Punk leaving only to never really leave. Vince being fired and replaced by HHH and the walkout, only to have everyone including Vince walk straight back in. Punk having a 400 day reign only to be made to look like shit constantly by Ryback for months just so he can drop the belt to the Rock. So we get twice in a lifetime... And now Daniel Bryan beats Cena clean only for it to lead to nothing but once again putting over HHH.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah crazy huh? they only have a few top faces and they're wasting the two biggest top faces on the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This whole "younger generation" thing Punk was talking about a while ago seems to be going really well.......


----------

